#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-21
<vubuntor789> bac nao cho hoi soan thao tren ubuntu bang gi
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: soạn cái gì?
<vubuntor789> don't understant
<vubuntor789> soan tao van ban y
<vubuntor789> soạn thảo văn bản'
<vubuntor789> help me
<nobawk> soạn thảo văn bản như notepad hả?
<nobawk> hay nhÆ° word?
<C4NoC> vubuntor789: văn bản là văn bản gì
<n2i> how to set locale on ubuntu?
<nobawk> n2i: vào lang support
<n2i> nobawk: xfce @@
<vubuntor789> nhÆ° á»­od
<vubuntor789> word
<nobawk> openoffice writer
<nobawk> n2i: sửa cái file gì trong /etc ròi chạy lại localgen thoai
<n2i> @@ viet khong dau cai :D
<n2i> vai that, irssi log: #vnluser thi ok ca, #ubuntu-vn lai loi font te le nhu tren terminal
<n2i> ok, logout
<vubuntor789> mà sao khi đăng nhập yahoo voi face trong ubuntu nó cứ đòi cái mật khẩu gì ấy mà e điền mk của em thi ko dc
<vubuntor789> bac nao biet ko
<C4NoC> đăng nhập chỗ nào?
<vubuntor789> chat
<C4NoC> pidgin hay empathy?
<C4NoC> cài pidgin vào xài đi
<vubuntor178> Enter password to unlock your login keyring  The password you use to log in to your computer no longer matches that of your login keyring.
<vubuntor178> cac bac vao chat no toan hoi cai nay
<C4NoC> vubuntor178: đó có thể là cái pass login
<vubuntor178> ko dc
<vubuntor178> incorrect
<vubuntor178> help me
<khanh_coltech> mở cái gì ra cái này vậy?
<khanh_coltech> không gõ gì có được ko :D
<C4NoC> cái keyring á
<nobawk> vubuntor178: gõ mật khẩu lúc đăng nhập vào
<vubuntor178> ko dc
<vubuntor178> nen em moi hoi
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> ko đc?
<nobawk> hay nhỉ
<C4NoC> vubuntor178: vậy vào cái chỗ application> accessa...> keyring
<C4NoC> xóa cha nó hết đi
<C4NoC> rồi tạo lại
<vubuntor178> ok
<vubuntor178> thank
<vubuntor178> bye
<khanh_coltech> cái keyring của gnome
<khanh_coltech> lúc chạy nó hỏi mật khẩu khác mà
<C4NoC> khanh_coltech: lúc tạo nó gõ mật khẩu nào vào
<C4NoC> thì nó save lại
<C4NoC> keyring để nó lưu pass các app khác thôi
<n2i> _Tux_: !!1
<nobawk> ồ ồ
<nobawk> tramp ngon quá đi mất
<nobawk> làm cái project remote trong cedet vẫn đc
<Lokiheero> =.=
<nobawk> Lokiheero: edit file remote rất sướng nà :D
<nobawk> đc biệt là programming :3
<nobawk> Lokiheero: edit file remote rồi compile trên cái máy remote luôn
<nobawk> Lokiheero: chạy trên máy remote luôn trong emacs nà :D
<Lokiheero> nobawk: edit file qua ssh, edit xong thì nó tự đóng connection lại à
<nobawk> Lokiheero: ko chỉ ssh
<nobawk> Lokiheero: có nhiều cách khác nữa mờ :D
<nobawk> Lokiheero: nhưng đại loại là mình ko phải lo, nó lo cho roài :D
<n2i> _Tux_: làm sao để cái irssi cho mỗi nick mỗi màu. tựa pidgin để dễ nhìn hơn nhỉ?
<vubuntor735> chào bạn
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor909> cho em hoi em muon share data voi hdh win xp hi lamsao?
<n2i> vubuntor909: có cái gọi là samba í, còn làm sao thì /me hem biết :D
<vubuntor909> setup the nao vay?
<vubuntor909> minh moi bat dau tim hieu ubuntu?
<n2i> uh huh, gooogle, pls!
<vubuntor909> nen chua biet gi het?
<vubuntor909> hum
<C4NoC> chuột phải vào folder
<C4NoC> share ... gì đó
<n2i> yep
<vubuntor909> share thi dc but k the truy cap tu win sang ubuntu
<vubuntor909> nen nho chi giao???
<n2i> @@ bên win á? hmm
<vubuntor909> uh
<n2i> mod + r: //ip_addr
<_Tux_> n2i: dùng nickcolor
<n2i> _Tux_: yeah yeah
<vubuntor909> thanks
<vubuntor909> de thu ?
<n2i> vubuntor909: bật hộp thoại run của win lên, sau đó đánh vào địac chỉ của máy đã share
<n2i> _Tux_: chỉ rõ hơn đi
<_Tux_> n2i: thì install cái script cho irssi là được
 * n2i đang lục :)
<vubuntor059> Mọi ng ơi , cho mình hỏi . Mình có con Emachines D730Z , mình cài Ubuntu 10.10 từ Windows 7 với Wubi , cài hoàn tất rồi nhưng đến đoạn boot đầu tiên , không có màn hình đăng nhập để vào desktop mà ra màn hình colsole đen sì , chạy lằng nhằng rồi bắt đứng luôn ! Thế là sao nhỉ ?
<n2i> :D
<n2i> sao không lấy cái cd rồi thử test chế độ live đã?
<vubuntor059> uh , thì ban đầu cũng định thế , nhưng thấy bảo dùng Wubi cũng ngon , mà mình cũng down file iso trên mạng rồi !
<n2i> thế thì tạo cái usb boot xem sao?
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor059> Hiện tại mình không có đĩa Live , ai biết cách nào test phần cứng tương thích Ubuntu  - ko cần đĩa Live chỉ mình với !
<C4NoC> vubuntor059: thì làm cái usb live
<vubuntor059> ở đây cũng ko có USB luôn ! :((
<vubuntor059> có trang tra cứu nào ko ý ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor059> thấy trên trang chủ của con lap mình
<C4NoC> vubuntor059: ko, chạy thực tế mới biết
<vubuntor059> nó báo cài đc Linux mà
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> máy nào chả cài được
<C4NoC> thiếu driver thì chưa lên hết thôi
<vubuntor059> à
<vubuntor059> mình tra trên mạng
<vubuntor059> thấy có hướng dẫn  : boot đầu tiên chọn phím e để edit
<vubuntor059> sau đó Ctrl X để boot
<vubuntor059> nhưng mình ko hiểu edit ntn ?
<C4NoC> khỏi khỏi
<C4NoC> vubuntor059: kiếm cái usb tạo live cd đi
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor059> đang mót test linux , mà đi kiếm usb thì ko có , mua đĩa thì đi xa quá ! Buồn :((
<n2i> mượn cái usb nào đó đi
<n2i> bây giờ usb đâu hiếm đến thế
<vubuntor712> bác này sao vay
<vubuntor712> muon cai phai chuan bi du het chu
<vubuntor149> mình muốn hỏi chút
<vubuntor149> Có ai ko nhỉ
<n2i|ZzZ> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor149> :D có bạn nào biết cách bỏ cái hình mũi tên xuống trong 1 số button trên ubuntu ko
<vubuntor149> vì nó hơi tốn diện tích
<vubuntor149> mình tìm mãi ở trong compiz mà ko thấy
<nobawk> đổi bộ icon khác?
<nobawk> chuột phải chọn change destop background, rồi chỗ theme chọn cái khác xem
<n2i> tắt icon ở button đi
<vubuntor149> để mình thử
<vubuntor149> ko thấy chỉnh ở chỗ nào cả
<vubuntor149> à mà cho mình hỏi luôn về openoffice
<vubuntor149> chỗ mình làm hay dùng excel
<vubuntor149> hay phải kéo thả 1 file text từ firefox vào bảng excel
<vubuntor149> nếu dùng office 2003,2007 thì text kéo thả vào nó hiện y nguyên như trên web
<vubuntor149> (có hypertext ấy
<vubuntor149> trông rất gọn gàng
<vubuntor149> còn nếu dùng openoffice thì 1 là ko hiện link text
<n2i> 2 là lỗi font tè le? :D
<vubuntor149> nếu ấn ctr hay shifft thì nó lại hiện cái link chứ ko hiện đoạn text
<vubuntor149> ko
<vubuntor149> font thì vấn hiện đúng
<GeekComp> lâu ko dùng ooo
<GeekComp> ếu bik
<vubuntor149> trên ubuntu mình có cài hết font ms
<vubuntor149> nên chắc chắn ko bị font
<GeekComp> thui
<GeekComp> chuyển qua libre đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor149: vậy config chỗ add hyperlink xem
<GeekComp> dùng ò ó o làm gì
<vubuntor149> thì đang dùng mà
<vubuntor149> dùng libre đấy
<vubuntor149> ko riêng gì ubuntu
<GeekComp> oạc
<vubuntor149> cả trên win cũng bị thế
<GeekComp> dzậy mà kêu oOo
<vubuntor149> có
<vubuntor149> mình dugnf cả 2 mà
<C4NoC> vubuntor149: uhm, file text là sao?
<vubuntor149> để mình chụp lại cho xem nhé
<C4NoC> kéo thả file text từ FF?
<C4NoC> hem hiểu chỗ đó
<vubuntor149> uh
<n2i> nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor149> kéo thả 1 đoạn text mà có link ấy
<vubuntor149> hyperlink
<vubuntor149> http://www.vatgia.com/1068/1186655/s%E1%BB%ABng-aaa.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sừng AAA | Đồ trang trí gốm, sứ (at www.vatgia.com)
<vubuntor149> ví dụ cái này
<n2i> túm kéo cái link, hay bôi đen đoạn text có link rồi kéo?
<vubuntor149> bôi đen rùi kéo
<n2i> tính quảng cáo luôn à? :D
<vubuntor149> ko
<vubuntor149> :D
<vubuntor149> :))
<vubuntor149> nhậy cảm quá
<vubuntor149> =))
<vubuntor149> chẳng hạn cái này vậy
<vubuntor149> http://www.google.com.vn/#hl=vi&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=683&q=ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&fp=fa90133cc7524a1b
<bksupybot> Title: Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<n2i> rồi nó thế nào? (nó sẽ hiện đoạn chữ đã bôi đen)
<vubuntor149> nó ko hiện đoạn chữ
<n2i> phải ấn ctr rồi rê chuột vào mới biết link
<vubuntor149> mà nó hiện cái link dưới chữ
<vubuntor149> bạn có teamview ko
<n2i> ờ há, hem biết vụ này rồi :D
<vubuntor149> mình show cho bạn xem
<vubuntor149> ọc
<GeekComp> ếu hiểu, tại đang uyn đâu
<n2i> mạng lag, hem xài cái đó :D
<n2i> còn bên win thì sao?
<n2i> chụp cái hình lại coi sao
<GeekComp> bik éo được
<C4NoC> ờ thấy rồi
<C4NoC> nó ra code chứ ko ra text với link
<vubuntor149> uh
<vubuntor149> đúng rồi đấy
<vubuntor149> bên win cũng bị thế mà
<vubuntor149> :D
<vubuntor149> con nữa
<n2i> thế thì kiến nghị gì nữa nhỉ :D
<vubuntor228> tự nhiên lag thế
<n2i> }n2i
<vubuntor867> tự nhiên lag quá
<vubuntor867> cái này ko xem đc tin cũ nhỉ
<vubuntor867> ko biết có bác nào support đc vấn đề của e ko
<whitefire> <tab>histo<tab> a
<whitefire> làm sao để thêm tên người mình muốn nói tới trước dòng chat thế
<whitefire> nó ra dòng chát màu vàng ấy
<n2i> đánh vài chữ của nick cần lấy, sau đó tab
<whitefire> thank
<whitefire> mình hỏi mấy câu bên ubuntu
<whitefire> tiếng anh không rành
<whitefire> nó chỉ mà ko bít làm
<GeekComp> vnZinki: lại tên này
<vnZinki> sap
<vnZinki> sao
<vnZinki> ?
<vnZinki> đồng chí có vấn đề chi
<vnZinki> ;))
<whitefire> làm sao để kiểm tra phần cứng trong ubuntu
<whitefire> giống cái manager device trong win ấy
<_Tux_> whitefire: dùng Windows
<n2i> :D
<n2i> muốn giống window thì dùng window :D
<whitefire> máy mình có 2 card màn hình 1 card onl 1 card rời ( acer aspire 5745g)
<whitefire> mình muốn xem ubuntu dùng cái nào
<whitefire> 1 cái intel ( onboard)
<n2i> system profile .... vào software center mà kiếm
<Lokiheero> whitefire: sudo hwd -s ( muốn export chi tiết thì -h mà xem help)
<_Tux_> whitefire: lspci -vvvvvvvvvvv
<n2i> .g irc cloaks
<bkphenny> n2i: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<bksupybot> Title: IRC/Cloaks - Meta (at meta.wikimedia.org)
<_Tux_> thích chi tiết càng nhiều thêm cơ số v nữa vô
<_Tux_> :))
<quynguyen95> mình có cái ổ cứng di động samsung 200Gb định dạng NTFS giao tiếp qua cổng USB. Ubuntu 10.10 không mount dc
<quynguyen95> giúp mình với
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor234> ai biet chinh kich co icon ngoai desktop chi minh voi :)
<n2i> chọn resize nó
<vubuntor234> day la lam tung cai 1
<vubuntor234> co the se ko de`u nhau
<vubuntor234> minh muon hoi lam ap dung cho tat ca ay'
<n2i> thay icon
<vubuntor234> cu the la the nao ha ban
<vubuntor234> gio chinh tung cai 1 no cu to nho ko deu nhau nhin buc lam
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: vô Windows check nó đi
<quynguyen95> mình có cái ổ cứng di động samsung 200Gb định dạng NTFS giao tiếp qua cổng USB. Ubuntu 10.10 không mount dc
<_Tux_> rồi quay lại U mount bình thường
<quynguyen95> help me plz
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: help rồi đấy
<quynguyen95> nhưng mình không cài Win
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: thế sao dùng NTFS làm chi :)
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: cài thêm ntfsprog vô
<n2i> yeah yeah
<_Tux_> rồi chạy lệnh fsck
<quynguyen95> cái đó mượn của bạn
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor867> Xin Chao !
<vubuntor867> co ai giup em khong?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor867> em thì học bên lập trình, không rành bên mạng lắm
<vubuntor867> hiện tại em muốn triễn khai 1 vps bằng linux
<vubuntor867> đễ host web
 * n2i lủi đi
<vubuntor867> em không biết nếu dùng ubuntu thì nên cài bản nào
<vubuntor867> và cần những gì đễ host web
<quynguyen95> vẫn không dc
<GeekComp> ôi chài, bạn muốn triển khai mà ko biết cần những gì
<GeekComp> @@
<vubuntor867> em bắt đầu nghiên cứu linux mà
<_Tux_> quynguyen95: khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng
<_Tux_> vubuntor867: bản nào cũng được
<vubuntor867> mà nó tự cài từ đầu tới cúi
<vubuntor867> còn đằng này em cài không hiện các mục cho mình đánh lệnh đễ cài
<vubuntor867> em đọc cái tài liệu về linux thì thấy khi cài thì đáng lệnh
<_Tux_> web chứ có phải gì đâu mà xoăn
<nobawk> ubuntu server
<_Tux_> vubuntor867: nói chung là xampp
<nobawk> ubuntu minimal + appache ;3
<_Tux_> và làm quen tí lệnh đi
<_Tux_> coder mà nhìn thấy lệnh hãi vậy sao
<_Tux_> code hàng ngàn dòng còn được cơ mà
<vubuntor867> khong phai
<vubuntor867> tại hồi h không làm bên mạng nên không biết
<vubuntor867> với dùng win quen rồi
<vubuntor867> bây h mới bắt đầu nghiên cứu linux
<vubuntor867> nên cần tài liệu và hướng dẫn đễ tìm hiểu cho nhanh
<_Tux_> !book
<ubot2> Bạn có thể tham khảo một số tài liệu được các thành viên Ubuntu-Vn.Org chia sẻ tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewforum.php?f=38
<bksupybot> Title: Ebooks và tài liệu học tập - Xem chuyên mục | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor867: tài liệu nhiều mà làm gì
<_Tux_> cần gì thì google cho nhanh
<_Tux_> đọc nhiều tốn thời gian lắm
<vubuntor867> :d
<_Tux_> mà chỉ cần mỗi việc là làm web server
<vubuntor072> n2i: hello
<n2i> :D
<n2i> hey vubuntor072! :-/
<n2i> 113.171...
<vubuntor279> can giup do ve ubuntu server
<vubuntor279> ai co the giup duoc relay lai nhe
<CoconutC1ab> s-:
<vubuntor279> minh co 1 thu muc ten la conection neu dung o account root thi truy cap dc thu muc nay tren mang noi bo, nhung dung account cen thi ko dc
<vubuntor279> gio lam cach lam de cho account cen co the truy cap thu muc nay o mang noi bo
<vubuntor279> co ai giup minhvoi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-22
<vubuntor393> Hi all
<vubuntor393> bac nao biet cach cai dat ubuntu tra loi tu dong chi minh voi
<vubuntor393> cai dat tu a den z nhu window vay
<n2i> Ubuntu trả lời tự động :-/
<vubuntor393> cai ma khong phai ngoi tra loi tung cau hoi cua no do
<vubuntor393> tu chia dia tu dien nhung thong tin can thiet
<n2i> uh huh
<n2i> lần đầu tiên thấy có người hỏi vụ này
<n2i> thế này thì còn gì là..
<n2i> về nhà xài lại window đê!
<vubuntor393> sao lai la lan dau tien
<vubuntor180> alo co ai help me ko
<vubuntor180> alo
<whitefire> ai chỉ cho mình 1 phần mềm để reject ổ CD với
<whitefire> mình dùng acer aspire 5745g
<whitefire> cái nút reject ổ không hoạt động
<n2i> chuột phải vào CD rồi chọn reject không được à?
<whitefire> hix
<whitefire> n2i: làm j có đâu
<n2i> có gì?
<whitefire> làm j có chỗ chọn reject
<whitefire> vì đã có j mount vào đâu
<n2i> vậy hem biết, máy /me hem có ổ CDRom, vì nó chết lâu rồi (_ _!)
<vubuntor009> alo co ai giup em voi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor009> ko ai len tieng het
<C4NoC> sao?
<GeekComp> vubuntor009: what?
<vubuntor281> may tinh e cai lai win nen bi mat phan mem fifox rui. e nho a chi lay lai dum e
<excrypf> .g download firefox
<bkphenny> excrypf: http://www.mozilla.com/
<excrypf> vubuntor281: bạn vào kia down rồi cài
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor281> va dau ah
<n2i> sao lại vào đây hỏi mấy vụ ấy chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor281> e co teamviewer3.rar rui
<excrypf> :|
<nobawk> lau lam' moi' thay' khenyeu
<nobawk> chac' bi. su tu? lam` thit. :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor281: cài ubuntu đi
<C4NoC> có firefox luôn đó
 * yen-thao cac anh cho em hoi lam sao su dung avg tren ubuntu de quet va diet virus tren windown xp vay
<yen-thao> may cua em hien gio ben winxp bi nhiem virus rat nang
<yen-thao> nó ăn hết ram của em
<yen-thao> mặc dù chẳng sử dụng cái gì cả nó cũng full ram+full cpu:(
<yen-thao> qua ubuntu em cài avg 8.5
<yen-thao> cập nhật database virus mới nhất
<yen-thao> rồi em quét
<nobawk> :3
<yen-thao> nó chỉ phát hiện chứ không nó không diệt
<nobawk> yen-thao: chạy với quyền root chưa?
<yen-thao> nobawk: vậy phải sử dụng câu lệnh như thế nào nó vừa tìm thấy là nó diệt luôn anh
<yen-thao> nobawk: dạ rồi
<nobawk> yen-thao: ko biết
<nobawk> yen-thao: đọc manual của nó :3
<yen-thao> nobawk: em thử chạy bằng user
<nobawk> có dùng avg trên lunix bao h đâu mà biết
<yen-thao> nobawk: bằng root nhưng đều không được
<nobawk> yen-thao: chắc chạy với quyền root :3
<Lokiheero> cài lại windows
<nobawk> yen-thao: hoặc phải chọn option nào đó là phát hiện thì diệt :3
<yen-thao> nobawk: để em  coi lại em đã thử  từng cái op
 * yen-thao tối giờ ngồi xóa bằng tay mỏi nhừ:(
<yen-thao> Lokiheero: cài lại win cái khỏi vô U luôn
<nobawk> yen-thao: nó hiện ra kiểu gì
<n2i> yen-thao: Lâu ngày nhỉ!
<nobawk> yen-thao: khôi phục lại grub là đc
<nobawk> yen-thao: hoặc dùng clamav thử xem đi
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ chào anh
<yen-thao> nobawk: dạ
<C4NoC> owj
<C4NoC> ợ
<C4NoC> clamav hem xài
<C4NoC> cài cái của nợ avg làm gì
<C4NoC> yen-thao: xóa hết win đi là khỏe
<Lokiheero> ờ, xóa mợ cái win đi
<yen-thao> C4NoC: xóa win thì dễ rồi:(
 * yen-thao chỉ ngại cài lại cái đóng của nơ của win:(
<Lokiheero> xài gì trên wins ?
<n2i> yen-thao: bên win không xài trình virus nào sao?
<yen-thao> n2i: giờ mà cài trình virus vô
<yen-thao> n2i: đám virus nó nuốt luôn
<n2i> thế trước đó chưa cài à?
<yen-thao> Lokiheero: Dream, ps4, VS2008, powerdisigner...
<yen-thao> n2i: dạ chưa lười cài nên bây giờ mới ji nà^^
<nobawk> h cài clamav vào
<n2i> lêu lêu, cho chừa :D
<nobawk> rồi scan
<nobawk> rồi diệt
<nobawk> mà chắc bọn avg có option nào đó cho xoá thôi
<nobawk> đọc cho kỹ rồi xem
<nobawk> yen-thao: mà có khi nó diệt rồi
<nobawk> yen-thao: diệt ko có nghĩa là phải xoá file
<nobawk> xoá file linh tinh
<nobawk> cũng ko vào đc windows đâu :3
<yen-thao> n2i: :(
<yen-thao> nobawk: em xóa hết mấy file trong system32 rồi:(
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> thế thì xin chúc mừng
 * yen-thao đây là op cua nó em không thấy cái nào xóa hết http://paste.ubuntu.com/570390/
<C4NoC> yen-thao: nó ăn hết rồi
<C4NoC> quét xong win cũng ói thôi
<C4NoC> yen-thao: xóa hết cài lại cho phẻ
 * yen-thao không lẻ ngồi cài lại win mà hiện giờ ổ cdrom bị hư:(
<n2i> yen-thao: cài bằng usb đi, cũng nhanh lắm mà
<yen-thao> n2i: win cài bằng usb được nủa hả?
<n2i> có ai cấm đâu
<yen-thao> http://i.imgur.com/mstbW.png
<yen-thao> n2i: em chưa cài bao giờ nên không biết
<n2i> yen-thao: win bị bệnh nặng, cho nó chết luôn đi, cứu chữa như thế, tội nó :D
 * yen-thao hix hận virus:(
<n2i> yen-thao: xóa win để, tiếc thương làm zề
<vubuntor787> hello cả nhà
<vubuntor787> bác n2i
<vubuntor787> cho e hỏi tí
<n2i> tùy tâm
<vubuntor787> em dùng d_com 3G của viettel
<vubuntor787> giờ làm thế nào cho ubuntu nhận hả bác?
 * n2i <-- nghèo, ếu có 3g mà xài :'(
<vubuntor787> ui
<vubuntor787> k dùng thì bác cũng biết chứ
<vubuntor787> hihi
<n2i> cái network applet nó không nhận hả?
<vubuntor787> k có gì hết bác à
<vubuntor787> cắm vào cứ đơ ra
<vubuntor787> mà cái file.sh sao k chạy ấy
<n2i> chỗ mobile broadband không có hở? chọn add xem
<n2i> không thì xài wvdial gì nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor787> e thấy thầy trong trường ấy
<vubuntor787> cắm vào gõ lệnh gì là ok ngay
<n2i> nobawk: ping, tut vụ usb 3g cái anh
<n2i> trên forum có tut mà
<Lokiheero> vubuntor787: usb à
<vubuntor787> vâng
<vubuntor787> d-com bác à
<Lokiheero> cài usb_modswitch vào
<Lokiheero> roài gỡ usb ra, cắm vào lại
<vubuntor787> à
<vubuntor787> vâng
<vubuntor787> để e thử
<Lokiheero> dùng networkmanager để connect
<Lokiheero> vubuntor787: search google đi, trên mạng đầy ra
 * yen-thao thôi em đi ăn cơm cám ơn các anh nhiều
<vubuntor009> alo
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor009> co ai khong
<vubuntor009> cho minh hoi cai
<_Tux_> không có ai
<vubuntor009> sac
<vubuntor009> cho tui hoi cai ban
<n2i> _Tux_: ra tay đi :D
<vubuntor009> hehe
<vubuntor009> co 3 cai hdd
<vubuntor009> 1 ubuntu
<vubuntor009> 2 xp for game
<vubuntor009> 3 xp lam do hoa
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: 2 HDD hay 3 phân vùng ???
<_Tux_> 3*
<vubuntor009> HDD
<vubuntor009> moi cai hdd cai mot OS
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: vậy vấn đề là ?
<vubuntor009> khi install ubuntu vao HDD1( Hd0,1) thi no them 2 dong boot vao win xp
<vubuntor009> ma gio chon dong nao no cung vo cai hdd2.....de choi game con ko the vo dc cai hd3 de lam do hoa
<vubuntor009> ra yahoo noi chuyen dc hok vay ban
<vubuntor009> di dau roai
<n2i> :D
<n2i> toàn chơi game hở, vui nhỉ
<vubuntor009> doc ky dum cai di
<vubuntor009> ban co the help tui ko
<GeekComp> no
<n2i> nâu
<GeekComp> i can't help
<vubuntor009> po tay
<GeekComp> because i 'm playing game
<vubuntor009> vay bac nao co the lam on len tieng
<vubuntor009> hix hix
<vubuntor009> choi game len day cho bac
<GeekComp> vubuntor009: what's problem?
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: chỉnh lại thứ tự boot trong BIOS
<vubuntor009> defult roi bac
<vubuntor009> hdo ubuntu
<vubuntor009> hd1 xp game
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: hd0
<vubuntor009> hd2 xp do hoa
<vubuntor009> yes
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: nếu đã chỉnh là hdd ubuntu boot trước
<_Tux_> thì nó sẽ boot vào ubuntu
<_Tux_> trừ khi cái hdd đó không có GRUB
<vubuntor009> khong no hien cai menu boot
<vubuntor009> no hien cai menu boot thi no da dc cai grub
<vubuntor009> root la : (hd0,1)
<vubuntor009> con cai win xp choi game la : (hd1,1) mac du hdd1 chia 2 phan vung ,,,,primary va logical
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: hiện menu boot tức là có grub
<_Tux_> thì tất nhiên
<_Tux_> nó sẽ vào được Ubuntu
<_Tux_> vì ubuntu dùng UUID
<vubuntor009> uhm
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor009> nhung a ko vo dc win de lam do hoa
<_Tux_> sẽ không bị thay đổi như là /dev/sdaxxx gì đó
<vubuntor009> dung roi
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: vô ubuntu
<_Tux_> update-grub lại đi
<_Tux_> sau đó restart lại coi thử xem
<vubuntor009> moi download cai ubuntu 10.4
<vubuntor009> con cai 10.10 ...ko chay dc
<vubuntor009> lam 2 hom roi...cai lai chac cung tren5 lan
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: cài lại nhiều
<_Tux_> cũng chẳng giỏi ubuntu được hơn đâu :D
<vubuntor009> luc truoc da lam dc
<vubuntor009> tu khi cai hdd data hu....mua o khac ve het sai
<vubuntor009> ah
<vubuntor009> ve phan Grub
<vubuntor009> khi o dong lenh grup
<vubuntor009> co lenh nao hien thi co bao nhioeu phan vung ko
 * n2i buồn ngủ quá 
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: ls
<vubuntor009> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: thì vào cli của grub
<vubuntor009> lau roi...nho co lam theo mot nguoi.....go mot "lenh" tai grub> thi no hien cai danh sach co bao nhieu hd0,1......
<vubuntor009> luc boot len thay cai menu
<vubuntor009> nhan phim C thi vo danh len
<n2i> i see a lot of /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon processes run by root
 * n2i too
<vubuntor009> alo
<n2i> cái vụ này là sao nhỉ? có cả mớ luôn, đến ~60 processes
<_Tux_> gõ ls chứ sao
<vubuntor009> chan qua ko giup ji dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: nói chung là đọc qua về grub đê
<vubuntor009> da doc roi....
<vubuntor009> nhung co nhieu cai ko hieu ro can giup do
<vubuntor009> theo minh hieu GRUB no quan ly boot rat hieu qua.
<vubuntor009> co the boot o bat cu phan vung nao
<vubuntor009> chi la hien tai minh ko xac dinh dc phan vung xp o HDD3 la o dau
<vubuntor009> co the la 2 Hd0,1
<vubuntor009> hd1,1
<vubuntor009> hd2,1
<n2i> làm sao remove được cups trong ubuntu nhỉ?
<n2i> nó dọa depen cả ubuntu-desktop @@
<n2i> dọa thế thì ai mà dám remove :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor009: phân vùng đó ở HDD3 là phân vùng thứ mấy ?
 * n2i bao giờ có lắm hdd thế mà vọc nhỉ
<_Tux_> n2i: /me chơi 3HDD
<_Tux_> chẳng thấy oánh nhau mấy khi
<n2i> yeah
 * C4NoC 4-5 HDD nà
 * _Tux_ dội nước vào máy Cooly 
<n2i> dạ, thỉnh đại gia C4NoC :D
<_Tux_> C4NoC*
<C4NoC> nhưng cái nào cũng 160G :'(
 * C4NoC ngèo
 * Lokiheero tát _Tux_
 * C4NoC đi xin ổ 500G của _Tux_ 
<n2i> :D
<Lokiheero> dội nước vào máy mềnh là sao
<nobawk> h sang cả đây spam :3
<Cooly> ô lô
<nobawk> lại chơi ipv6 à
<nobawk> máy mình build bỏ hết ipv6 roài (:\
<n2i> bkphenny: ping
<n2i> }ping
<n2i> pekwm hay há, group nhiều window vào cùng một thanh title
<n2i> lần trước phải túm kéo, không hiểu sao lần này bật lên nó tự như thế luôn, càng khỏe
<Cooly> áa
<Cooly> áadadada
<Cooly> :-/
<Cooly> 69 độ
<n2i> vẫn còn mát :D
<Cooly> 71 độ
<Cooly> có chạy cái quái gì đâu :-/
<Cooly> nobawk: cùi quớ
<nobawk> cùi gì?
<nobawk> cái gì cùi?
<Cooly> thì erc
<nobawk> moá
<nobawk> xịn thế bảo cùi :3
<n2i> :D
<nobawk> erc ngon
<nobawk> ko thêm cái @freenode vào tên buffer
<nobawk> reconnect nó tự reconect những channel mà mình đã từng join :D
<nobawk> nhưng có 1 số cái chắc do mình quen xài rcirc roài :3
 * yen-thao các anh ơi cho em hỏi
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<yen-thao> cái ổ cdrom của em không hiểu sao nó cứ cháy đèn hoài à
<yen-thao> em chỉnh 1 hồi
<Lokiheero> !dunask
<ubot2> Factoid 'dunask' not found
<C4NoC> yen-thao: thế nó sắp cháy :D
<yen-thao> mất tiêu cái cdrom luôn:(
<nobawk> chắc vào bios tắt nó đi rồi à?
<yen-thao> bây giờ không lấy đĩa ra hay đưa đĩa vào gì được cả:(
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thế chắc hết điện roài
<yen-thao> nobawk: không mới nãy em ở winxp mò mò alohol một hồi cái nó umsbala luôn:(
<yen-thao> nobawk: ?
<yen-thao> C4NoC: anh cứ trêu em
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> thế vào bios thử xem nó có nhận ko
<nobawk> ko nhận thì có khi xong roài :D
<yen-thao> nobawk: xong rồi là mua cái mới đó hả anh:(
<nobawk> có thể :))
<yen-thao> nobawk: lúc reboot máy thì có thể lấy đĩa ra hay đưa đĩa vào nhưng qua chế độ boot thì nó báo thiết bị không thể insert muốn vào hệ điều hành phải bấm esc để bỏ qua lỗi:(
<yen-thao> nobawk: nhưng nếu reboot liên tục khoản vài chục lần thì lại trở lại bình thường:(
 * yen-thao hix ổ đĩa bây giờ cũng hẻm rẻ:(
<Geek|lunch> yen-thao: ngố
<yen-thao> nobawk: vậy có cách nào cứu khôn anh
<yen-thao> Geek|lunch: xí
<GeekComp> yen-thao: ổ đĩa cứ nhấp nháy đèn hả
<GeekComp> lấy cái tăm
<yen-thao> GeekComp: không biết mới hỏi ngố gì
<GeekComp> nhỏ thôi
<GeekComp> chọc vô cái lỗ nho nhỏ ở ổ
<GeekComp> xem có ra ko
<GeekComp> nếu ko ra thì hỏng
<nobawk> ;))
<n2i> GeekComp: chọc lỗ nào?
<n2i> ra cái gì?
<n2i> :-/
<C4NoC> =))
<nobawk> đấy là force để lấy ra
<yen-thao> GeekComp: ?
<C4NoC> ghê quá
<GeekComp> ghê gì
<C4NoC> nghe tả mà ...
<GeekComp> oác
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> toàn dân liên xô
<GeekComp> hic
 * GeekComp chạy
<yen-thao> GeekComp: nó cháy đèn luôn chứ không có nhấp nháy
<GeekComp> thế làm theo có ra đĩa ko
<yen-thao> GeekComp: ai ở liên xô
<GeekComp> hic
<_Tux_> yen-thao: ;))
<n2i> all
<GeekComp> mấy cha này nè
<GeekComp> trừ /me ra
<n2i> lol
<yen-thao> GeekComp: mấy ảnh ở việt nam mà?
<yen-thao> _Tux_: anh cười gì?
<GeekComp> kaka
<yen-thao> GeekComp: chọc vô sâu hôn
<GeekComp> mấy ổng này ổng nghĩ khác /me vs yen-thao
<GeekComp> oạc
<C4NoC> á»±a
<C4NoC> lulz
<n2i> C4NoC: :D
<C4NoC> GeekComp: chỉ típ kìa =))
<yen-thao> GeekComp: sau lấy cây tâm chọc vào đâu thấy gì đâu chắc chọc không tới
 * GeekComp đạp C4NoC n2i _Tux_
<n2i> chọc cho cẩn thận nhá, kẻo gãy...tăm
<C4NoC> tsk tsk
<yen-thao> GeekComp: ý nó ra rồi^^
 * GeekComp chọc chọc n2i
<C4NoC> GeekComp: nhanh vậy?
<GeekComp> :-/.
<n2i> hmm
<C4NoC> GeekComp: íu quá
<n2i> uhm
<GeekComp> hmm
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> nhường các bác đấy
<GeekComp> em yếu sl
<yen-thao> C4NoC: Gì mà nhanh vây anh?
<n2i> lêu lêu
<GeekComp> C4NoC: làm gì mà nhanh thế
 * yen-thao nó ra nhưng đèn vẫn còn cháy:(
<n2i> chết GeekComp chưa
<GeekComp> đọc được đĩa ko
<GeekComp> đọc được thì khỏi quan tâm chi cho mệt
 * yen-thao mấy anh nói chuyện em tưởng em người ngoài hành tinh:(
<GeekComp> thích thì ra bảo hành
<yen-thao> GeekComp: được mới sợ
<yen-thao> GeekComp: máy mua gần 3 năm bảo hành ai
<GeekComp> thì ra sửa
<GeekComp> của /me vẫn còn bảo hành
<GeekComp> hí hí
<GeekComp> tý ra khám
<GeekComp> cho bớt íu
<_Tux_> yen-thao: nhột thì cười
<GeekComp> 2_@
<GeekComp> @_@
<yen-thao> GeekComp: đang kẹt tiền:( hồi tối mới mua mấy cuốn sách hết trơn tiền huhu
<GeekComp> chài /me ko có xiền đâu đừng đòi
<yen-thao> GeekComp: mà anh nói nếu không ra là hư
<yen-thao> GeekComp: còn ra là không hư hả?
<GeekComp> có đọc được ko
<yen-thao> GeekComp: đọc được đâu/
<GeekComp> dzui nhê
<GeekComp> dzậy thì hư roài
<C4NoC> yen-thao: rút dây điện cái ổ cd ra
<C4NoC> rồi cắm lại xem
 * yen-thao 1 vòng trái đất:(
<GeekComp> laptop mà
<GeekComp> rút sao dk
<yen-thao> C4NoC: laptop mà rút đường nào:(
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> ko được rút C4NoC
<GeekComp> cứ để đó
<C4NoC> haha
<GeekComp> he he
<C4NoC> laptop à
<C4NoC> móa
<yen-thao> trời
<C4NoC> làm mềnh xém sặc nước
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> @_@
<yen-thao> sao khi em lấy cái đĩa ra
<yen-thao> thì chổ con mắt đọc đĩa nó chảy keo:(
<C4NoC> :|
<GeekComp> n2i: nghe cười vỡ bụng há
<n2i> :D
<C4NoC> yen-thao: thế coi chừng tèo roài
<GeekComp> teo rồi
<n2i> mấy ông thay nhau, rút ra rút vào gì thế?
<GeekComp> C4NoC: <- teo rồi
<GeekComp> nhanh hơn mềnh
 * GeekComp đạp n2i
<n2i> né...
<GeekComp> hic, vì các bác mà e muộn học roài
<yen-thao> GeekComp: mấy anh nha không phải em không biết mấy anh nói gì đâu nha nói nãy giờ thì ra đen tối
<GeekComp> chài
<GeekComp> ko phải /me nói nha
<GeekComp> bọn hắn nhột trước
<nobawk> ko GeekComp nói thì còn ai nói nữa
<C4NoC> yen-thao: :-/
 * nobawk mình ko nói 1 câu nào nãy h :3
<GeekComp> :-/
<C4NoC> yen-thao: hơ, em nghĩ đen tối rồi bảo anh?
<C4NoC> hô hô
<n2i> yeah
<n2i> ai nói gì đâu, GeekComp nói đầu tiên mà :-/
<GeekComp> nobawk: bác ở đó tự... ấy à
<GeekComp> hic
 * yen-thao sơ
<GeekComp> sau phải cẩn thận nhời ăn tiếng hét mới đk
<GeekComp> chứ ko là bị mấy lão này cho ăn boongke
<yen-thao> GeekComp: anh đi học đi tám 1 hồi vô thầy bắt quỳ gối bây giờ
<GeekComp> chả sợ
<GeekComp> có thèng đ danh hộ ròi
<GeekComp> cứ thong thả mà đi
<GeekComp> hí hí
<_Tux_> Người nói không có tội
<yen-thao> GeekComp: em có học trò như anh em cho quỳ vỏ sầu riêng
<_Tux_> thằng nghĩ mới có tội
<GeekComp> _Tux_: hình như ông a đang nghĩ @@
<yen-thao> _Tux_: anh nói ai thế?
<GeekComp> yen-thao: ảnh đang tự vả vô mặt
<GeekComp> và thầm kêu: A dì đà Phật! Tội lỗi!
<GeekComp> mặc dù ko HDB nữa
 * _Tux_ nhìn GeekComp cười đểu
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> }bye
 * yen-thao em buồn mà thấy mấy anh vui quá:(
<GeekComp> :-?
 * C4NoC xoa xoa yen-thao 
<C4NoC> yen-thao: thế giờ nó sao òi em
<yen-thao> C4NoC: cấm xoa à ghen
<GeekComp> mà ủa
<n2i> :D
<n2i> đấy
<GeekComp> nãy h mình spam trên ubuntu-vn
<n2i> nghe C4NoC nói cái, GeekComp lòi lên ngay
<yen-thao> C4NoC: thì chuẩn bị tiền chứ sao
<GeekComp> đoạn hài lúc nãy log rùi nhể
<GeekComp> hé hé, tối mở ra xem lại
<_Tux_> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<C4NoC> as
<C4NoC> á
<GeekComp> thui e đẩy lun
 * _Tux_ bóp họng C4NoC 
<C4NoC> yen-thao: người ta an ủi mà chém ghê vậy
<GeekComp> ko cần đẩy họ
<GeekComp> hí hí
<yen-thao> C4NoC: chém đâu nào?
<yen-thao> C4NoC: chỉ có ba mẹ ông bà  thầy cô mới được xoa đầu yen-thao thôi
<n2i> C4NoC bảo xoa xoa, chứ có bảo xoa đầu hay gì đâu :-/
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> hí hí
<C4NoC> n2i: gút gút
<n2i> xét từng câu từng chữ :D
<C4NoC> yen-thao: thế xoa má được hem
<C4NoC> hehe
<yen-thao> C4NoC: má cũng ở trên đầu;))
<n2i> thế còn..
<n2i> ...m* :-/
<C4NoC> yen-thao: đầu khác mặt chứ
<C4NoC> hê hê
<yen-thao> C4NoC: ghê nhưng chổ đó chỉ có người ấy mới được^^
<n2i> lol
<C4NoC> é è
<n2i> rồi nhá
<C4NoC> người ấy là người lào?
<n2i> không đánh cũng tự khai, C4NoC nhể
<C4NoC> ấy rất là chung chung
<C4NoC> hê hê
<yen-thao> hiện tại chưa có nhưng sau này thì chưa biết^^
<C4NoC> yen-thao: =))
<n2i> (03:15:45 PM) yen-thao: hiện tại chưa có nhưng sau này thì không có^^
<n2i> ...phí
<yen-thao> n2i: anh nói chứ em không có nói à
<nobawk> yen-thao: ý anh n2i là đến với anh n2i ngay ko phí
 * n2i không bình luận
<nobawk> yen-thao: thấy chưa, mình nói trúng tim n2i cái là ko nói gì đc nữa luôn
<yen-thao> nobawk: ;))
 * n2i tự dưng thấy chạnh lòng :(
<nobawk> n2i: yen-thao  ";))" thế kia là đồng ý roài kìa, xông tới nhà thôi
<yen-thao> nobawk: đồng ý khi nào?
<C4NoC> yen-thao: đó
 * n2i <-- gieo gió gặp bão @@
<nobawk> yen-thao: cái ";))" đó
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<yen-thao> nobawk: em chỉ cười thôi mà
<C4NoC> yen-thao: cười là đồng ý
<nobawk> cười ";))" thế này cơ mà
<nobawk> trên cả đồng ý ấy chứ
<nobawk> nhể C4NoC nhể
<C4NoC> ò ò
<yen-thao> nobawk: chứ không lẻ cười như thế này =))
<nobawk> cười thế lại có ý khác
<nobawk> cười :D hoặc :)
<nobawk> cũng khác nhau
<nobawk> nhể C4NoC nhể
<n2i> yen-thao: tại em cười sai trường hợp rồi đấy
<yen-thao> nobawk: anh đừng có đập trứng tìm xương nửa
<C4NoC> ;)) cái này là vừa cười vừa nháy mắt mà
<yen-thao> C4NoC:cái đó là mỉm cười mà
<C4NoC> yen-thao: eo, cười mỉm là càng đồng ý
<yen-thao> C4NoC: hix
<n2i> yen-thao: phải cười thế này =))
<yen-thao> n2i: thôi cười như vậy ghê lắm
<n2i> cười như thế thể hiện sự không quan tâm|bác bỏ
<n2i> chứ ai lại ;)
<C4NoC> yen-thao ở cần thơ à
<vubuntor027> các anh cho em hỏi chút ạ
<vubuntor027> em cài ubuntu
<vubuntor027> nhưng cái màn hình AOC của em không nhận được
<n2i> không nhận được à?
<vubuntor027> độ phân giải tối đa chỉ là 1024x768
<n2i> vậy gửi cho /me đi :D
<vubuntor027> trong khi cài win thì nhận được 1366x768
<vubuntor027> nên bên ubuntu
<vubuntor027> cái màn hình nó bị méo
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<C4NoC> xài vga gì?
<vubuntor027> em dùng vga onboard
<vubuntor027> con main lởm
<vubuntor027> chip celeron
<n2i> ok, onboard, nhưng tên tuổi nó thế nào kìa :D
<vubuntor027> Intel 82845
<C4NoC> vubuntor027: vô sửa lại /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor027> sửa thế nào ạ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor027: cái file đó có gì chưa?
<vubuntor027> em không biết
<vubuntor027> đang dùng windows
<n2i> ớ ờ
<vubuntor027> vào ubuntu nó bị méo màn hình nên không vào nữa
<n2i> thế thì vào ubuntu đi
<vubuntor027> dạ
<yen-thao> n2i: xong roi^^
<n2i> ok cả chứ?
<yen-thao> n2i: dang ngoi cai driver cong nhan khong co virus khoe ghe
<C4NoC> yen-thao: seo seo?
<n2i> vậy thì khám phá thôi :D
<C4NoC> yen-thao: vứt win đi
<yen-thao> n2i: ghost 30'' la xong^^
<n2i> 30' lận?
<n2i> @@
<yen-thao> C4NoC: bat  kha khang moi su dung ma
<n2i> yen-thao: vậy là anh em ta làm chính xác rồi, yeah :D
<yen-thao> n2i: 30''
<yen-thao> 30 giay
<C4NoC> n2i: chỉ được 30s
<yen-thao> n2i: ^^
<n2i> okay, mắt cận
 * C4NoC ghi ghi
<n2i> C4NoC: không
<n2i> hỏng rổi
<n2i> yen-thao: sao lại...
<yen-thao> n2i: hong gi?
<n2i> :D sao lại bảo co 30''? 30' chứ
<n2i> C4NoC: nhể!
<yen-thao> n2i: co 2 dau nhay do tai ai bieu xem khong ky chi
<n2i> pause!
<yen-thao> n2i: 30' la roi tao hiren boot
<yen-thao> n2i: 30'' la thoi gian may ghost
<n2i> :D
<n2i> nói chung là cách nhanh nhất rồi
<yen-thao> n2i: co ca tieng chu 30' gi^^
<n2i> chứ mà cách khác lại lâu hơn nữa
<n2i> ngay cái khoản cài win cũng chờ dài cổ mấy chục phút lận
<yen-thao> n2i: may em cai win tu dia ca tieng day
<n2i> hố hố
<yen-thao> di kiem giay ghi lai co gi hom nao voc nua^^
<n2i> @@
 * n2i làm gì cũng không ghi lại: lười mà!
<n2i> thành ra mau quên, nếu không làm nhiều
<n2i> yen-thao: ghi lại đi, rồi gửi anh một bản :D
<yen-thao> n2i: anh thong minh ghi lai chi con em mau quen moi can ghi
 * n2i lười ghi nhắm
<n2i> @@
<yen-thao> n2i: no table
<yen-thao> chu em xau lam
<n2i> ặc
<n2i> chọn font Time New Roman là được rồi
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao> n2i: em ghi giay chu co danh van ban dau^^
<n2i> viết ra giấy rồi lên máy
<yen-thao> cu Geek di hoc ve roi kia
<n2i> yen-thao: okay, viết đi, viết xong tính sau
<GeekComp> yen-thao: cho ăn đập giờ
<GeekComp> cu nàỏ
<yen-thao> chet tieng viet khong dau^^
<yen-thao> cuj
<GeekComp> *_*
<GeekComp> yen-thao: mua CDROM mới chửa
<yen-thao> GeekComp: hjhj sr tai chua cai unikey
<GeekComp> mua hẳn DVD-RW cho lành
<yen-thao> GeekComp: chua vua cai win lai tu usb
<yen-thao> GeekComp: khong co xien
<GeekComp> chài
 * GeekComp too
<GeekComp> biểu đại gia C4NoC tài trợ cho
 * n2i too
<n2i> uh huh
<GeekComp> n2i: há há
<GeekComp> xem lại log nào
<n2i> để làm gì?
<GeekComp> qua luser đi
<yen-thao> GeekComp: thoi duoc roi khong thich mang no ai dau
<GeekComp> :-?
<GeekComp> spam chỗ này Cua cắp cho què tay
<n2i> yen-thao: sòng phẳng đi ;)
<GeekComp> ?
 * n2i sang vnluser
<yen-thao> thoi cai driver xong roi
<yen-thao> em qua ubuntu lay du lieu day bb all
<vubuntor810> Tôi muốn gỡ bỏ bare share khỏi máy vi tính của tôi nhưng không thực hiện được , xin các bạn chỉ giúp . cám ơn.
<vubuntor679> có ai không ạ
<vubuntor679> cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor679> em cài fedora vào máy
<vubuntor679> nhưng bị quên mất password của root
<vubuntor679> giờ làm sao để lấy lại password của root được ạ?
<nobawk> hack root
<nobawk> vào single mode rồi change mật khẩu root
<vubuntor679> vào single mode thế nào ạ?
<nobawk> vubuntor679: google đi, có nhiều hướng dẫn rồi, khỏi nói lại
<no_hai_i> vubuntor679: đọc docs về bootloader đi
<no_hai_i> grub2 hay lilo?
<nobawk> fedora dùng grub 0.97
<no_hai_i> grub1?
<nobawk> google đã có nhiều rồi, ko nói lại làm chi
<nobawk> tự google đi
<vubuntor679> vâng
<_Tux_> vubuntor679: Google before ask
<vubuntor679> em google thấy rồi ạ
<no_hai_i> sau google là forum :D
<no_hai_i|an_com_> làm  sao để pidgin có history như irssi nhỉ?
<_Tux_> no_hai_i|an_com_: nó vẫn có history đó chứ
<vubuntor290> hế lô
<vubuntor290> bác cho em hỏi e cài modeswitch mà bị lỗi là sao các bác?
<nobawk> lỗi như lào?
<vubuntor290> buzz
<nobawk> buz?
<vubuntor290> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done usb-modeswitch is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 200 not upgraded. 1 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y Setting up firmware-b43-installer (4.150.10.5-4) ... Not supported low-power chip with PCI id
<vubuntor290> đó bác
<vubuntor290> :((
<nobawk> vubuntor290: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> vubuntor290: sudo apt-get update
<nobawk> vubuntor290: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vubuntor290> vâng
<vubuntor290> mà bác ơi
<nobawk> vubuntor290: mà cái kia có thấy lỗi gì đâu?
<vubuntor290> sao trên diễn đàn người ta nói chạy lệnh install.sh bằng  tenimal  mà em chạy thì nó lên như là notepad vậy bác?
<nobawk> chạy như lào?
<vubuntor290> chuột trái cũng không
<vubuntor290> em click chuột vào đó
<vubuntor290> chuột phải k thấy gì
<nobawk> muốn chạy thì vào terminal
<nobawk> cd vào thư mục
<vubuntor290> vang
<vubuntor290> ok rồi bác
<vubuntor290> rồi lệnh chạy file là gì bác?
<nobawk> vubuntor290: sh install.sh
<vubuntor290> mần nuôn
<no_hai_i|an_com_> _Tux_: có mớ plugin, thấy có mấy cái his, nhưng chỉnh vẫn không thấy gì lạ cả
<no_hai_i|an_com_> (07:34:18 PM) n2i: _Tux_: có mớ plugin, thấy có mấy cái his, nhưng chỉnh vẫn không thấy
<_Tux_> nobawk: một cái đã được define thì có gọi là gì nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> ví dụ M_PI trong cmath chẳng hạn
<nobawk> _Tux_: là sao?
<_Tux_> Hằng số ?
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> có thể gọi thế nếu là #define constant
<_Tux_> nobawk: nếu là function thì sao nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> tức là nó dạng như một hàm
<nobawk> thì nó là preprocessor thoai :3
<nobawk> tất cả cái gì là #define thì gọi là preprocessor
<_Tux_> nobawk: cái từ prepprocessor nghĩa Tiếng Việt là nhỉ ?
<nobawk> http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/preprocessor/
<bksupybot> Title: Preprocessor directives (at www.cplusplus.com)
<nobawk> _Tux_: tiền xử lý?
<nobawk> _Tux_: ếu biết
 * nobawk dốt đặc mọi thứ tiếng :3
<vubuntor151> cac ban oi cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor151> em chot cai ibus roi
<vubuntor151> nhung thay moi nguoi bao dung scim hon
<vubuntor151> vay lam the nao de remove no di
<vubuntor151> cai cai moi
<n2i> vubuntor151: ibus xài rất tốt mà
<Khenyeu> Cha?o ca?c Vi'p
<n2i> :D
<n2i> :01:51 PM) Khenyeu: Cha?o ca?c Vi'p
<vubuntor997> chao may pro cho em hoi dc ko vay?
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor997> em dinh lam quen voi linux, thi down phien ban ubuntu nao phu hop voi em???
<n2i> desktop đê
<vubuntor997> la sao ah???
<n2i> ubuntu desktop
<vubuntor997> thank nhiu
<vubuntor460> hj
<vubuntor460> em moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor460> vao trang http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter tai ve may goi duoi tar.gz
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME: The Free Software Desktop Project (at art.gnome.org)
<vubuntor460> cai lam sao vay anh ?
<vubuntor460> giup em
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-23
<n2i> }ping
<n2i> bkphenny hi!
<vubuntor589> Em cài ubuntu = wubi cho laptop, nhưng cài đặt xong k vào đc gnome là sao?
<GeekComp> bạn tả rõ chút đk không
<vubuntor589> khi cài nó báo lỗi gì ý
<GeekComp> chụp hình đi bạn
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor589> cài xong thì nó ở môi trường dòng lệnh
<vubuntor589> k vào đc môi trường đồ họa
<vubuntor589> hĩ
<GeekComp> .g cài wubi không vào được gnome
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13355&start=0
<bksupybot> Title: Cài Ubuntu 10.10 nhưng không vào được ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> :-/
<n2i> vubuntor589: màn hình tối thui đầy bí ẩn?
<vubuntor589> Em đang ở Hà Đông thì muốn xin đĩa ubuntu gốc đc k?
<GeekComp> oác
<GeekComp> chỗ nào thía
<GeekComp> học trường làỏ
<nobawk> vubuntor589: đc
<vubuntor589> hv cnbcvt
<nobawk> vubuntor589: qua cnf/auf mà lấy
<GeekComp> ẹc
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<GeekComp> vubuntor589: khóa mấy
<vubuntor589> qua đâu nhỉ? :-s
 * nobawk forwards vubuntor589 to GeekComp's house
<vubuntor589> khóa 10
<GeekComp> vubuntor589: <- cha này cùng khóa mềnh
<GeekComp> hê hê
<nobawk> há há
<vubuntor589> hê hê
<nobawk> thế ra quán nước nói chuyện tiếp nhể
<GeekComp> lớp nèo?
<vubuntor589> nhÆ°ng t sn 91
<vubuntor589> =))
<GeekComp> t sn 91 nốt
<GeekComp> =))
<vubuntor589> cn2
<GeekComp> ẹc cn2
<vubuntor589> gút
<GeekComp> :-?
<vubuntor589> d10cn2
<GeekComp> vubuntor589: tên giề?
<vubuntor589> cùng lớp ah?:D
<nobawk> :3
<GeekComp> yeah
<vubuntor589> haizzz
<nobawk> thật là vcl
<GeekComp> lol
<GeekComp> tên chi, sao hok gặp tui
<vubuntor589> t bảo lưu kq, mời vào học :D
<GeekComp> à mềnh có lên lớp mấy đâu
<GeekComp> ;))
<GeekComp> hô hô
<GeekComp> dzui thiệt, dzậy là có bợn
<vubuntor589> có đĩa gốc. cho t xin :D
<GeekComp> hok
<GeekComp> đang cần đĩa chết cha nè
<vubuntor589> vậy qua đâu xin?:D
 * nobawk nhìn GeekComp lắc lắc đầu
<GeekComp> Viện Tin học Pháp ngữ
<nobawk> vubuntor589: qua cnf/auf chỗ tạ quang bửu
<vubuntor589> chỗ nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor589> mình k phải ng HN
<nobawk> vubuntor589: hi vọng còn đĩa gốc, đĩa copy cũng đc
<GeekComp> mờ download đi
<nobawk> vubuntor589: chỗ sân vận động bk
<excrypf> .g cnf 40 tạ quang bửu
<bkphenny> excrypf: http://olpc.vn/en/events/
<vubuntor589> :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor589: rảnh thì vô đây chém
<vubuntor589> hnay ông Geek lên lớp k?
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor589> lên thì install giúp :D
<GeekComp> ồ kế
<vubuntor589> từ usb ok k?
<GeekComp> mờ có đĩa chửa
<GeekComp> ok
<vubuntor589> có usb thui
<GeekComp> usb có iso chửa
<vubuntor589> ông tên gì?
<GeekComp> Trần Đức Nam
<vubuntor589> usb dùng ubuntine ý
<vubuntor589> có iso trong máy thui
<GeekComp> dzậy sao ko cài đi
<GeekComp> dùng unetbootin có trong wiki mà
<vubuntor589> cài trực tiếp k bít phân vùng :D
<vubuntor589> hỏng thì tèo
<GeekComp> oạch
<vubuntor589> :D
<vubuntor589> t chưa động đến linux mấy nên ghê:D
<excrypf> vubuntor589: http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=21.003362,105.847682&spn=0.001958,0.002334&z=19  chỗ viện tin học pháp ngữ đó
<excrypf> vào đó hỏi cnf
<vubuntor589> có iso trong máy thì install thế nào?
<nobawk> giải nén
<nobawk> chạy wubi.exe?
<vubuntor589> ui, thanks
<GeekComp> vubuntor589: rảnh qua đây
<vubuntor589> sax, đó là cài = wubi
<vubuntor589> uhm
<vubuntor589> qua đâu thế?
<nobawk> ờ thì đó là cách đơn giản nhất :3
<GeekComp> La Khê
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor589> :D
<vubuntor589> ựa, xa thế :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor589: tên là gì còn bik đường chào hỏi?
<vubuntor589> Triệu Ngọc Huấn
<vubuntor589> :D
<vubuntor589> đang chán học bc đây
<vubuntor589> :-s
<vubuntor589> chắc vài hôm nữa nghỉ quá :D
<vubuntor635> hi
<vubuntor635> cho hoi
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor635> minh cai ubuntu che do dung thu chu k cai han vao may
<vubuntor635> nhung may minh k co ket noi mang nen rat kho xai
<vubuntor635> minh muon go bo no di va cai tren laptop
<vubuntor635> nhung khi mo may len neu khong chon vao window thi no se tu dong vao ubuntu
<vubuntor635> vay lam sao minh go bo no ra bay gio
<vubuntor635> k ai tra loi vay
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> mạng laptop hả?
<nobawk> cài dùng thử kiểu gì?
<vubuntor635> k y la minh muon go bo no ra khoi may tinh ban cua minh
<nobawk> wubi, inside windows hả?
<vubuntor635> va se cai lai vao laptop sau
<nobawk> nếu cài wubi thì vào control pannel gỡ ra là xong
<vubuntor635> con cai kia thi sao
<nobawk> còn cái gì?
<nobawk> và vấn đè mạng
<nobawk> thì có thể
<nobawk> ko phải do ubuntu ko vào đc đâu
<nobawk> mà do cái power management của windows
<nobawk> !pm
<ubot2> Factoid 'pm' not found
<nobawk> !search power
<ubot2> Found: network-pm
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor635: làm theo cái đó, có thể ubuntu sẽ vào đc mạng
<vubuntor635> neu k cai bang wubi thi lam sao go
<nobawk> format?
<nobawk> format + restore win bootloader
<vubuntor635> luc minh cai thi cai bang dia goc va chon che do try ubuntu
<vubuntor635> nen bay gio ban co the chi minh cach go bo no k
<vubuntor635> ?
<vubuntor635> sao ban
<vubuntor635> hi co ai tra loi dum minh cau hoi nay k
<nobawk> try thì nó ko cài
<nobawk> nó chỉ chạy thôi
<nobawk> rút đĩa ubuntu ra khỏi ổ
<nobawk> là hết
<vubuntor635> k het dau ban
<vubuntor635> no van con trong do
<nobawk> ko hết tức là đã cài vào ổ cứng
<vubuntor635> va khi khoi dong may thi no tu dong vao ubuntu
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor635> va khi khoi dong may thi no tu dong vao ubuntu
<vubuntor635> trong do dau co chi cach go bo dau ban
<vubuntor635> ?
<vubuntor635> ?//
<nobawk> trong đâu?
<nobawk> bây h bạn phải xác định
<nobawk> bạn đã cài ubuntu như thế nào
<nobawk> bằng cách đọc cái beginner_guide kia
<nobawk> khi bạn đã biết bạn cài ubuntu như thế nào
<nobawk> thì gỡ ubuntu sẽ dễ
<vubuntor635> minh cai bang dia va chon che do try ubuntu
<nobawk> mình nghĩ là bạn đã cài vào ổ cứng thế thôi
<nobawk> đấy là ở đĩa
<vubuntor635> tuc la dung thu ma k cai han vao may
<vubuntor635> vay cu cho la bay gio minh cai vao o cung thi go lam sao ban
<vubuntor635> cho hoi cach go bo ubuntu
<GeekComp> banj caif = wubi hả
<GeekComp> bạn cài = wubi thì vô add or remove program trong xp hoặc uninstall program trong 7
<vubuntor635> minh khong cai bang wubi ban oi
<khanh_coltech> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu
<vubuntor635> ?
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor635: chi cái đĩa win 7 vào
<khanh_coltech> fix cái boot của nó
<GeekComp> hix, đi cài unikey thôi
<GeekComp> gõ = keyboard VN khó quá
<vubuntor508> ca nha cho em hoi
<khanh_coltech> GeekComp: hic, cái đó toàn dùng . ^ `
<vubuntor508> cac trinh duyet minh cho minimum rui lam so cho hien len lai vay
<khanh_coltech> kiểu VIQR đúng ko nhỉ
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor508: alt + tab ko thấy à?
<vubuntor508> uhm
<vubuntor508> ah ra rui
<vubuntor508> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor508> minh moi su dung ubuntu nen con ga mo lam
<n2i> vubuntor508: không thấy window list ở taskbar sao?
<vubuntor508> o thanh tasbar khong thay hien j ca
<vubuntor508> nhan atl+tab thi moi thay ban ah
<n2i> vubuntor508: chuột phải vào taskbar, chọn add to panel: kiếm window list và add vào
<GeekComp> khanh_coltech: yup
<n2i> vubuntor508: có nhiều cái applet lo vụ này lắm, nhưng cứ xài đỡ window list đã :D
<vubuntor508> uhm
<vubuntor508> dc rui cam on ban
<vubuntor508> ah cho minh hoi cach chia se trong windows va ubuntu
<vubuntor508> minh da cai samba
<GeekComp> gúc gồ search cả đống đó
<khanh_coltech> GeekComp: gõ thế làm gì, hỏng tay :D
<vubuntor508> nhung khi  danh lenh sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vubuntor508> no ra bang saba minh doi wrokgoup= wrokgoup
<GeekComp> workgroup
<vubuntor508> nhung khi reset sudo service samba restart
<vubuntor508> thi no thong bao reconnirade sevice
<GeekComp> bạn phải chỉnh sao cho trùng tên workgroup trên win
<vubuntor508> ko thay workgoup trong window
<vubuntor508> win down cuang workgoup ma
<GeekComp> cái sammba này khó nói lắm
<GeekComp> bạn cứ xem lại từ đầu
<GeekComp> xem sai ở bc nào
<n2i> chứ cho share bằng nautilus cũng ok mà
<vubuntor508> minh dung dong lenh thi no deu dc nhung den luc reset samba thi ko thay co service nao ca
<vubuntor508> hay la do may ao voi may that khong share dc
<GeekComp> oạc
<vubuntor508> minh moi dung linux thui
<vubuntor508> nen ko ranh lam
<GeekComp> bạn dùng máy ảo hả
<vubuntor508> uhm
<vubuntor508> ko dc ha ban
<GeekComp> dzậy phải chỉnh phần card trong soft máy ảo nữa
<vubuntor508> chinh co no cung dia chi hay j ban
<vubuntor868> hi
<vubuntor868> alo
<vubuntor868> admin cho e hoi
<vubuntor868> cai 2 he dieu hanh song song nhu the nao ak
<Geek|lunch> vubuntor508: chỉnh card thành brigde xem
<vubuntor508> uhm
<vubuntor508> de minh thu
<vubuntor508> thank cac ban da giup do nha
<khanh_coltech> ở đây làm éo j có admin nhể
<khanh_coltech> :-S
<Geek|lunch> 8-}
<vubuntor039> em muon hoi la: cai dat 2 he dieu hanh // thi cai the nao a!
<nobawk> //?
<vubuntor039> la song song a!
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor039> kho hieu lam anh a! co cach nao don gian chay Ubuntu cung Xp
<vubuntor141> Khong the cai dat ubuntu tu usb dc! :((
<vubuntor141> Toan cai xong, k vao dc Gnome :(
<vubuntor202> khanh_coltech cho hoi
 * khanh_coltech nhìn quanh
<vubuntor785> cho minh hoi co cai ununtu cho laptop acer dc k a
<vubuntor785> ko co ai tra loi ah
<nobawk> đc
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor785: đọc cái đó
<vubuntor785> uhm
<vubuntor785> cam on
<vubuntor785> anh oi fire fox o trong ubuntu co su dung dc IE TAB ko ah
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> firefox thì dính líu IE tab?
<vubuntor785> hi
<vubuntor785> sao ko
<vubuntor785> trong FF no cho su dung IE TAb ma,
<vubuntor019> em ko cai dc yahoo messenger tren ubuntu
<vubuntor019> ai chi e voi
<vubuntor969> alo, cóa ai không cho mình hỏi chút?
<kid__> oáp
<C4NoC> oáp
 * kid__ đá vào trym C4NoC xong chạy
<vubuntor969> cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để truyền tham số là dấu "*" trong shell vậy?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor969: thì gõ vào
<vubuntor969> làm thế nào để nhận dạng nó trong lệnh if ?
<vubuntor969> if [ $1 = "*" ] à?
<CoconutCrab> \*
<vubuntor021> em k go dc tieng viet
<vubuntor021> ai giup em voi
<vubuntor021> em da dung lenh nay rui ma van k dc
<vubuntor021> x-unikey
<vubuntor969> CoconutCrab: bạn ơi, mình không đc
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor969> if [ $1 = "\*" ]; then         echo "Ok!" fi
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor969> CoconutCrab: phải không bạn?
<vubuntor021> vang
<vubuntor969> ai giúp mình dấu * trong shell với?
<C4NoC> vubuntor969: gõ \* đó
<vubuntor969> line 1: [: too many arguments
<vubuntor969> nó báo như thế bạn ơi
<vubuntor969> khi mình nhập vào là \* ý
<CoconutCrab> ./test \*
<vubuntor969> của mình là: $bash bai2.sh \*
<C4NoC> owj
<C4NoC> ợ
<vubuntor969> ?
<vubuntor969> giúp mình với bạn ơi
<CoconutCrab> đọc tài liệu hướng dẫn của bash
<CoconutCrab> man bash
<vubuntor969> èo, nó bảo là \* mà bạn
<vubuntor969> nhưng mình làm ko đc
<vubuntor969> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571012/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor969> cái đó đó
<vubuntor969> xem hộ mình với
<vubuntor969> ai giúp mình dấu * trong shell với
<vubuntor969> ai giúp mình tham số là dấu * trong bash shell với?
<vubuntor969> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571012/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor969> nobawk: bạn ơi
<vubuntor969> giúp mình dấu * trong bash shell với
<vubuntor969> :(
<nobawk> if [ "$1" = "*" ]
<nobawk> then
<nobawk> 	echo "Ok!"
<nobawk> else
<nobawk> 	echo "No!"
<nobawk> fi
<nobawk> sh test.sh "*"
<vubuntor969> cũng không đc bạn à
<nobawk> vubuntor969: quote cái * lại
<nobawk> sh test.sh "*"
<vubuntor969> [: 5: Desktop: unexpected operator
<vubuntor969> No!
<vubuntor969> nó bảo như vậy bạn ơi
<vubuntor969> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571014/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor969: copy nguyên xi code thế kia máy mình chạy
<nobawk> sh test.sh "*"
<nobawk> Ok!
<vubuntor969> èo
<vubuntor969> Ok
<vubuntor969> ^^
<vubuntor969> sao phải dùng "$1" vậy bạn ơi?
<vubuntor969> nobawk: dùng "$1" nghĩa là sao vậy bạn?
<vubuntor014> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install x-unikey im-switch -s unikey
<vubuntor014> minh cai cac lenh the nay ma van k go dc tieng viet co dau
<vubuntor014> ai giup voi
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor969: là tham số đầu vào thứ 1 đó
<vubuntor014> nhung van k dc ban ah
<vubuntor969> khanh_coltech: nhưng với các kí tự khác mình chỉ cần $1 không cần "$1"
<vubuntor969> khanh_coltech: "$1" với $1 khác nhau như thế nào vậy bạn?
<nobawk> vubuntor969: quoting
<khanh_coltech> cái này mình x biết nha
<khanh_coltech> trong quote là string thui
<nobawk> 1 cái đc quote và 1 cái ko đc quote lolz
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor014: bạn thấy x-unikey chạy chưa?
<vubuntor969> nobawk: @@
<vubuntor014> chua dc bn ah
<vubuntor014> minh da chay ca  3 lenh do rui ma
<vubuntor014> bn chi minh di
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor014: bạn log out rồi login lại xem
<vubuntor014> ok
<vubuntor969> nobawk:  sao [ $1 = "1" ] và [ "$1" = "1" ] là như nhau? còn [ $1 = "*" ] và [ "$1" = "*" ] lại khác bạn ơi?
<vubuntor969> sao [ $1 = "1" ] và [ "$1" = "1" ] là như nhau? còn [ $1 = "*" ] và [ "$1" = "*" ] lại khác nhau các bạn ơi?
<Tux|ON_THI> vubuntor969: ...
<Tux|ON_THI> chẳng thấy như nhau
<Tux|ON_THI> nếu cái $1 = ABC CDE XXX
<vubuntor969> Tux|ON_THI: ?
<Tux|ON_THI> thì sao nào ?
<vubuntor969> Tux|ON_THI: giải thích hộ mình cái này với bạn ^^
<Tux|ON_THI> vubuntor969: tự hiểu
<Tux|ON_THI> :(
<vubuntor969> híc
<vubuntor969> Tux|ON_THI:  như nhau mà bạn ơi
<vubuntor390> minh k them dc font vn
<vubuntor390> giup voi
<vubuntor969> Tux|ON_THI:  bạn ơi nó như nhau mà
<Tux|ON_THI> vubuntor969: uhm uhm nhÆ° nhau
<Tux|ON_THI> ok
 * Tux|ON_THI núp
<nobawk> vubuntor969: đi học lại bash đi
<nobawk> vubuntor969: sách dạy có hết rồi, ko nói lại nữa
<vubuntor969> nobawk:  mình đang học mà
<vubuntor969> nhưng không thấy nói cái này
<vubuntor969> :(
<Tux|ON_THI> vubuntor969: máy móc nhỉ
<vubuntor969> ?
<Tux|ON_THI> đọc hết beginner bash guide đi đã
<Tux|ON_THI> :)
<nobawk> vubuntor969: "" là cái gì?
<nobawk> nó chỉ khác nhau mỗi cái đó thôi :))
<vubuntor969> ?
<vubuntor969> "" không phải là chuỗi sao?
<vubuntor774> \nick xxx
<nobawk> vubuntor969: ờ là quote đó
<nobawk> vubuntor969: quote với ko quote nó khác nhau cái gì thế thôi
<nobawk> trong 1 số trường hợp nó giống nhau
<nobawk> nhưng một số lại khác :3
<xxx> hahah
<vubuntor969> *.*
<n2i> :D
<n2i> xxx: @@
<Tux|ON_THI> "XXX"
<vubuntor969> Ai chỉ giúp mình làm sao để chuyển đến thư mục share của máy khác khi đang trong terminal với?
<C4NoC> vubuntor969: smbclient
<vubuntor969> C4NoC: mình muốn vào thư mục "A" trên máy trên là "com1"
<vubuntor969> thì lệnh ra sao bạn?
<vubuntor969> :D
<vubuntor189> mọi người chỉ cho cách cài fonts .vn cho office
<n2i> vubuntor969: man nó đi
<n2i> vubuntor189: fonts.vn?
<vubuntor969> vubuntor189: copy vào thư mục /usr/share/fonts/ thì phải :D
<vubuntor189> đâu
<vubuntor189> mình có thấy gói fonts.vn
<n2i> @@
<n2i> lần đầu tiên nghe thấy vụ fonts.vn
<vubuntor189> để mình thử xem
<n2i> nghe như tên trang web vậy
<n2i> vubuntor189: copy mớ font vào như vubuntor969 nói ý
<vubuntor969> Tên miền "fonts.vn" chưa cấp phát chính thức.  Hãy "Kiểm tra Whois" trước khi "Đăng ký".
<vubuntor969> :)
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor390> co nang cap FF len 4.0 dc k
<n2i> có
<vubuntor390> sao mih down ma k cai dat dc
<vubuntor969> vubuntor390: cái chi zậy?
<vubuntor390> ff 4.0
<vubuntor969> ?
<vubuntor969> vubuntor390: Firefox à?
<vubuntor969> :D
<vubuntor390> vang ah
<vubuntor390> dang dung 3.6 muon nang len 4.0 co dc ko a
<vubuntor390> chi e voi
<vubuntor969> thử rm cái trc đi rùi cài cái mời xem seo ^^
<vubuntor390> hihi
<vubuntor969> Ai cho mình hỏi với: trong đa thức có phép chia không vậy?
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor492> bác nào cho em hỏi
<vubuntor492> máy em cài ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor492> không hiểu sao mỗi khi khởi động vào
<vubuntor492> màn hình tối mù
<vubuntor492> độ sáng =0
<vubuntor492> phải tăng độ sáng bằng tay
<CoconutCrab> chắc gỡ pin ra
<vubuntor492> là sao hả bác
<vubuntor492> máy em là core i5 vga ati 5450
<CoconutCrab> gắn nguồn vào
<vubuntor492> máy em vẫn cắm nguồn suốt mà
<vubuntor492> có rút ra lúc nào đâu
<CoconutCrab> hay nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> vậy click vo hình cái dây điện hay cục pin gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> kéo cái thanh độ sáng lên
<vubuntor492> thì
<vubuntor492> bình thường
<vubuntor492> lúc khởi động xong
<vubuntor492> em vẫn phải tự tăng độ sáng lên mà
<vubuntor492> vào trong power manager thì vẫn để 75%
<CoconutCrab> đang cắm nguồn?
<vubuntor492> nhưng lúc khơi động vào thì nó tối đen
<vubuntor492> yes
<vubuntor492> máy em cắm nguồn suốt
<CoconutCrab> vậy kéo hết cả trong mấy cái tab đi
<vubuntor492> trong mấy cái tab chỉ có 1 thanh chỉnh brightness thôi
<vubuntor492> em chỉnh là 75% rôif
 * CoconutCrab nhớ có 2 tab
<CoconutCrab> vậy bỏ cái reduce backlight brightness đi
<CoconutCrab> bỏ cái cái dim display nữa
<vubuntor492> vâng
<vubuntor492> để em thử
<vubuntor492> bây h em restart lại máy
<vubuntor492> xem có đc không
<vubuntor492> có j nhờ bác chỉ giúp nhé
<vubuntor492> thanks bác
<vubuntor376> không được bác Crab ơi
<vubuntor376> khởi động lại máy là độ sáng lại về 0
<vubuntor376> hic
<n2i> vubuntor376: mua cái bóng bàn ấy, bật lên, chiếu thẳng vào màn hìn: rất sáng :D
<n2i> vubuntor333: hehe
<n2i> thích cái 333 của cậu đấy
 * vubuntor333 sao nick mình lại ra mặt meo vậy chứ
<n2i> :D
<n2i> ghét của nào trời trao của đó
 * vubuntor333 ghét cay ghét đắng mặt mèo
<vubuntor333> Hi cả nhà
<n2i> tại sao?
<vubuntor376> làm thế nào để đặt tên nick thế bác
<n2i> vubuntor376: /nick newnickname
<vubuntor333> ai chỉ giùm cách sửa font khi viết nó có bong như 3d vậy
<vubuntor333> có bóng
<linhvu> thanks bac
<n2i> vubuntor333: :-/
<vubuntor333> máy của me viết trên web chữ đổ  bóng như chữ nghệ thuật :P
<n2i> đẹp
<n2i> :D
 * vubuntor333 sửa mãi ứ được
<vubuntor333> đẹp giề nhìn cái 333 loằng ngoằng rối cả mắt ---->ghét 3
<n2i> sao lại ghét 3? ghét :3 chứ?
<n2i> ớ, láo, ai lại clone mình thế kia nhỉ? :-/
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor333> n2i: hehe
 * n2i_clone không thấy đổ bóng
<n2i_clone> ê, n2i! mi ở mô?
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor333> n2i: lắc đầu
<n2i> sao thế?
 * vubuntor333 ăn vụng hong bít chùi mép 
<n2i> vubuntor333: vừa nãy có thấy quit message của n2i_clone không?
<n2i> "(07:28:54 PM) ***vubuntor333 ăn vụng hong bít chùi mép" :D húp cả mặt vào nồi, chùi mép không thôi chẳng sạch được :D
<vubuntor333> n2i=n2i_clone
<n2i> :D thế mới nói
<n2i> :-/ sao hồi nãy mình không thấy quit message của...mình nhỉ?
<vubuntor071> haizzzzzzzzz
<n2i> haizzzzzzzzz
<n2i_clone> ớ, tên kia đi đâu rồi?
<n2i> n2i_clone: coi chừng đó!
<n2i> vubuntor333: hết đổ bóng chưa?
<vubuntor333> n2i: h me để nó thế, mình me đọc, ai đó khó đọc vì cận, cho chết
<n2i> @@
 * n2i mắt gần cận
<C4Hapbau> fsck afterlastangel
<C4Hapbau> afterlastangel: bữa giờ trốn đâu?
<afterlastangel> C4Hapbau: gi
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> bữa giờ
<afterlastangel> làm thấy mồ
<afterlastangel> về mệt
<afterlastangel> ko có qua đây :(
<afterlastangel> C4Hapbau: có gì hông?
 * vubuntor333 rất ghét cái lỗi phải chạy fsck của U
<C4Hapbau> fsck afterlastangel
<C4Hapbau> afterlastangel: mới làm tí đã than mệt
<C4Hapbau> afterlastangel: chút dota chớ chi
<C4Hapbau> vậy cũng hỏi
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> bỏ dota được 1 tháng rồi
<afterlastangel> :(
<C4Hapbau> móa
<C4Hapbau> bỏ cái jề
<C4Hapbau> tối về phải giải trí chớ
<vubuntor542> bà con cho tui hỏi để khóa thư mục /boot không cho user delete thì làm thế nào
<n2i> cấp quyền
<vubuntor542> tôi cài ubuntu10.10 lúc tạo user thì /boot không cho delete,
<nobawk> eh?
<nobawk> delete cai' gi`
<vubuntor542> khi tôi dùng lệnh sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/lock thì tôi lại thấy nó hiện delete
<vubuntor542> delete /boot
<vubuntor542> bác nào biết cách phân quyền chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor542> khi tôi vào root thì các quyền mới cho phép hết
<n2i> tất nhiên
<n2i> vào root thì phàn nàn gì nữa
<vubuntor542> nhưng bây giờ các user đều có quyền như root thì làm thế nào cấp quyền đây
<n2i> giống như lúc đó cậu là chủ nhà, thích đốt phá gì nhà cậu mà chả được :D
<n2i> @@
<n2i> user có quyền như root?
<vubuntor542> đúng vậy
<n2i> ai biểu cho nó có quyền bằng root
<vubuntor542> tôi mở phải chuột vào thư mục nào nó đều hiện delete như root vậy
<n2i> nhà mình lại cho thằng khác thế à :D
 * n2i gà mờ
 * n2i lủi
<vubuntor542> nhưng tôi có cấp quyền đâu, với lại tôi chả biết cấp quyền ở đâu cả, lệnh cũng tịt luôn
<vubuntor542> bác nào biết chỉ cách với, nhà có trẻ con, nó tò mò em lại phải cài lại mất
<nobawk> vubuntor542: /boot phân vùng riêng à?
<vubuntor542> đúng rồi
<vubuntor542> em cài chia làm 3 phân vùng
<vubuntor542> phân vùng /boot, phân vùng /, phân vùng swap
<nobawk> vubuntor542: cat /etc/fstab
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor542
<ubot2> vubuntor542: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor542> bác nào biết hướng dẫn giúp với, em install nhiều phần mềm và trò chơi lắm, bây giờ mà bị trẻ con nó delete mất một thư mục là tèo luôn
<nobawk> chắc mount cái thư mục đó với quyền user nó thế
<nobawk> vubuntor542: h sửa fstab để nó mount /boot với quyền root
<n2i> vubuntor542: :-/
<vubuntor542> em gà gô, mong các bác chỉ rõ hơn. Không lại công toi
<vubuntor542> lúc đầu em cài /boot chỉ có root mới được quyền, chẳng hiểu vì sao mà user cũng được quyền luôn
<vubuntor542> hu hu.
<n2i> đọc lại lời của nobawk ở trên đi
<nobawk> cat /etc/fstab
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor542
<ubot2> vubuntor542: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor542> em chịu không biết làm
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> n2i: help bạn vubuntor542 đi nha
<nobawk> mình đi chơi game
<n2i> :P
<n2i> chỉ từng ti từng tí một?
<vubuntor542> nhất trí
<n2i> có lẽ vubuntor542 nên đọc một chút về cách sử dụng lệnh
<n2i> + một số lệnh cơ bản
<vubuntor542> mình dốt tiếng anh lắm? chịu
<n2i> có tiếng việt mà
<n2i> lên forum chẳng hạn
<n2i> mỗi ngày một lệnh á
<n2i> giờ mở terminal lên
<n2i> rồi chạy lệnh cat /etc/fstab
<vubuntor542> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571188/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor542> mình đã copy fstab rồi đấy
<vubuntor542> bác n2i. Em bị lỗi gì đấy
<n2i> 2 cái ổ cứng?
 * n2i nhìn chóng cả mặt
<n2i> nobawk: anh nói vụ này đi
<n2i> em rút
<GeekComp> vubuntor542: sao dzậy bạn
<vubuntor542> Bác nobawk chỉ giáo g
<vubuntor542> dạ em cần các bác chỉ giúp cách quản lý user cho /boot
 * GeekComp núp
<nobawk> nói rồi ếu chịu làm thì thôi
<nobawk> chứ nói liếc gì nữa
<Voldedore> hello
<GeekComp> hố lê
<Voldedore> anh em có ai rành C chỉ em chút với
<Voldedore> muốn random ra 1 trong 3 con số 0 1 2 thì làm sao nhỉ :(
<GeekComp> Voldedore: có vc chi cứ nói
<GeekComp> trong phạm vi là đk
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> tùy từng trình dịch chứ
<Voldedore> dần đến đêm bỗng não bộ muốn đình công
<Voldedore> à em xài VC++
 * GeekComp chưa đụng đến nó bao h
<Voldedore> :D
<Voldedore> hic
 * GeekComp vô help của nó xem
<Voldedore> thế BC ?
<GeekComp> xem hàm random hay randomize ,etc... xem sao
<GeekComp> rùi thuật toán chắc ko cần nói nữa nhỉ :-D
<Voldedore> :) thanks
<Voldedore> mới hỏi bên kênh C
<Voldedore> chỉ 1 phát xong lại bàn qua chuyện gần đó
<CoconutCrab> Voldedore: gọi hàm random
<Voldedore> ờ thật ra mình cần random 1 trong 3 số (1,9,15)
<CoconutCrab> trước đấy phải seed random đã
<Voldedore> chứ ko phải 0 1 2
<CoconutCrab> cần thì lấy từ /dev/random ra
<Voldedore> để xem thêm cái seed
<Voldedore> lơ mơ quá :[
<Voldedore> ok em hiểu rồi
<Voldedore> thank 2 vị
<n2i> t8ax cho nó auto join được rồi
<vubuntor385> moi nguoi oi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor385> cho em hoi cai driver ati hd 5470 trong ubuntu 10.10 thi lam the nao
<GeekComp> đọc wiki đi bạn
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor385> em đã làm rồi nhưng không được
<vubuntor385> nên mới vào đây hỏi
<GeekComp> bạn lỗi ở chỗ nào
<GeekComp> thì nói rõ, chụp ảnh rùi gửi lên đây
<vubuntor539> mọi người cho em hỏi cách cài open office 3.3 vao ubuntu như thế nào?Em đã down về gói cài đặt có đuôi là gz,bây giờ không biết làm thế nào nữa
<n2i> @@
<n2i> sao không vào software center mà cài?
<vubuntor539> em muốn cài 3.3
<n2i> okay
<n2i> vậy cho xin cái link đã tải cái
<vubuntor539> http://download.openoffice.org/
<bksupybot> Title: download: OpenOffice.org Downloads (at download.openoffice.org)
<vubuntor539> đây anh ạ
<n2i> direct link đi
<n2i> đại loại thế này á http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/localized/vi/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_vi.exe
<n2i> giải nén file kia ra xem sao?
<vubuntor539> đúng rùi
<vubuntor539> em giải rồi
<vubuntor539> nó ra 1 thư mục
<n2i> em xài cái link trên à?
<vubuntor539> bên trong có mấy file deb
<vubuntor539> vâng
<vubuntor539> ah khoong
<vubuntor539> linux 86
<n2i> chỗ nào nhỉ?
<n2i> có nhiêu file deb, nhiều hem? ls cái folder đó coi đi
<vubuntor539> em đang dùng ubuntu vao google gõ download openoffice la nó ra trng chủ mà
<vubuntor539> file deb nhìu lắm
<n2i> nó không có tut hướng dẫn cài đặt à?
<n2i> đừng bảo là dpkg -i * nhá @@
<vubuntor539> có cái đó
<n2i> nó bảo thế sao?
<vubuntor539> em làm theo không được nên mới vào đây hỏi
<n2i> thế thì cứ làm thôi
<n2i> không được là sao?
<n2i> nó báo thế nào?
<n2i> chắc tè le lên rồi :D
<vubuntor539> nó bảo là không tôn tại file
<n2i> :D
<n2i> đã cd vào thư mục đó chưa?
<vubuntor539> em chi đung đường dẫn mà đã giải nén
<n2i> khoan, trong đó ngoài file deb còn file gì không?
<n2i> cho mình cái trang cậu tải đi, cái direct link luôn
<vubuntor539> có mấy file linh tinh
<vubuntor539> không hiểu là gì
 * n2i không biết rồi
<n2i> hem biết trong đó có những gì, và tải từ đâu
<vubuntor539> direct là sao ạ
<vubuntor539> :D
<vubuntor539> em không hiểu
<n2i> là link trực tiếp luôn á http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/localized/vi/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Win_x86_install-wJRE_vi.exe
<n2i> như thế này á, tận luôn cái đuôi file luôn :D
<vubuntor539> http://download.openoffice.org/contribute.html?download=mirrorbrain&files/localized/vi/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_vi.tar.gz
<bksupybot> Title: download: OpenOffice.org -the download will start in a second- Invitation for contributing (at download.openoffice.org)
<vubuntor539> đây ạ
<n2i> còn cái trang để lấy link này?
<vubuntor539> http://download.openoffice.org/
<bksupybot> Title: download: OpenOffice.org Downloads (at download.openoffice.org)
<n2i> trong thư mục đó có file README hem?
<vubuntor539> là trang này ạ
<vubuntor539> có
 * n2i đang đọc trang đó
<n2i> vubuntor539 thử đọc file readme đi
<vubuntor539> không có ji ở đó cả
<vubuntor539> toàn về vấn đề mã nguồn mở thui ạ
<n2i> chớ có cả mớ file deb thì còn cài kiểu nào nữa :D
<vubuntor539> em không mở như thế
<vubuntor539> em làm theo hương dẫn ở đây
<vubuntor539> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/huong-dan-cai-dat-openoffice-3-2-moi-nhat-len-ubuntu-515690.html
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt OpenOffice 3.2 - mới nhất lên Ubuntu (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor539> nhưng không được
<vubuntor539> chán quad
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn hỏi à
<n2i> sao chán?
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor539> cài mãi không được
 * n2i sao đú bản mới làm gì nhỉ
<vubuntor539> :D
<vubuntor539> em cài bản này trên win,thấy ngon ngẻ nên chuyển sang bên này xem thế nào
 * n2i hem xài OOO nữa
<n2i> Alo!
<vubuntor539> alo
<n2i> bkphenny hey!
<n2i> hi tomaw!
<vubuntor358> cac anh oi
<vubuntor358> e moi xai ubuntu
<vubuntor358> cai ubuntu roi ma khi update du lieu thi no thong bao loi
<vubuntor358> e ko biet sua nhu the nao
<vubuntor358> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Malformed line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'
<vubuntor358> no bao loi nhu zay do
<vubuntor358> ai biet chi dum em
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-24
<vubuntor853> cac ban oi
<vubuntor853> chi dum minh cai nay
<vubuntor853> ubuntu cua minh khong update duoc
<vubuntor853> no bao loi  'E:Malformed line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)'
<vubuntor853> cac ban biet sua nhu the nao vui long chi dum nha
<whitefire> moi ng cho minh hoi
<whitefire> minh vao update manager
<n2i> vubuntor853 copy nguyên cái file source.list ấy lên coi
<n2i> đừng paste lên đây nhá
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<whitefire> hien len bang thong bao not all updates can be install
<n2i> đó
<whitefire> chay partial Upgrade
<whitefire> nhưng chạy xong cũng không hiệu quả j
<whitefire> ai giải thích dùm mình là bị sao không
<n2i> vubuntor853 đi đâu rồi?
 * n2i không hiệu quả là sao nhỉ?
<whitefire> n2i: là chạy xong rùi, nó tự out update manager ra
<whitefire> n2i: mình vào lại
<whitefire> n2i: lại bị như cũ
 * n2i update xong update manager tự tắt:ok cả
<whitefire> chưa update dc mà
<whitefire> nó bảo chạy cái partial upgrade gì đó
 * n2i gật gù, đi ra
<whitefire> ?
<n2i> cứ bình tĩnh, ai giúp được sẽ giúp
<nobawk>  whitefire: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> whitefire: sudo apt-get update
<nobawk> whitefire: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nobawk> !paste | whitefire
<ubot2> whitefire: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<whitefire> nobawk: đây là chạy upgrade j thế
<n2i> whitefire cũng như trên thôi, nhưng là bằng lệnh
<n2i> làm đi, rồi hỏi tiếp
<whitefire> n2i: mình chạy rùi, ý mình hỏi là cái partical upgrade nghĩa là sao thui
<nobawk> chắc là một số gói
<nobawk> conflict
<nobawk> nên nó ko update đc
<nobawk> đặc biệt là khi dùng mấy cái ppa
<khanh_coltech> whitefire: bản 10.10 à?
<khanh_coltech> whitefire: có dùng ppa nào ko?
<whitefire> khanh_coltech: vâng
<whitefire> đúng rùi
<whitefire> em dùng 10.10
<whitefire> có ppa
<nobawk> ờ thế thì chính nó
 * nobawk rút ra kinh nghiệm là ko nên add ppa linh tinh
<nobawk> add ppa rồi thì tự chịu risk :3
<whitefire> có thể có những vấn đề gì?
<whitefire> khanh_coltech: add ppa linh tinh thì có thể gặp những vấn đề gì?
<n2i> kiểu như xây nhà bằng đủ thứ
<n2i> đây một tí, kia một tí
<vubuntor853> n21
<n2i> nhà có nguy cơ yếu đổ là bình thường
<vubuntor853> minh len mang search nay gio
<n2i> :D
 * n2i là n2i
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor853> no keu xoa hoac la sua lai cho dung cai dong do
<n2i> vubuntor853 search gì?
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> biểu paste cái file đó lên coi cái mà
<vubuntor853> hix
<vubuntor853> tai cho lau qua
<vubuntor853> nen len mang seach
<vubuntor853> gio tui dang upgrade
<vubuntor853> no download lau qua :(
<vubuntor853> ah n21
<vubuntor853> tui cai ibus gui
<n2i> thì paste lên mới biết mà sửu chứ
<vubuntor853> ma ko biet go tieng viet the nao chi dum duoc ko?
<n2i> thay server update coi sao
<n2i> !ii | vubuntor853
<ubot2> vubuntor853: http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<vubuntor853> khong biet thay server
<n2i> chỉnh trong software source ấy
<vubuntor853> moi xai ubuntu dc 1.5 ngay :(
<n2i> okay
<n2i> !ii ibus là đây
<ubot2> n2i: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<n2i> nhầm nha bot! :D
<n2i> còn vào system/administration/software source ấy
<vubuntor853> trong administration ko co software source @@
<n2i> có chứ sao không nhỉ
<khanh_coltech> whitefire: thì có thể xảy ra lỗi phụ thuộc, lỗi phiên bản một số gói chẳng hạn
<vubuntor853> that ma
<whitefire> 10.10 không có
<vubuntor853> um
<vubuntor853> tui xai ubuntu 10.10
<n2i> 10.10 hem có hả?
<khanh_coltech> whitefire: mở terminal chạy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade coi
 * n2i lạc hậu quá :D
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor853> terminal dang upgrade :(
<nobawk> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<nobawk> ko có thì rm -rf /*
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<whitefire> khanh_coltech: mà em đang chạy update
<whitefire> vubuntor853: vậy chắc chờ chạy update xong thì làm
<khanh_coltech> whitefire: chạy được thì chạy
<khanh_coltech> xong chắc hết lỗi :D
<nobawk> xong thì đọc đọc
<nobawk> :3
<khanh_coltech> n2i: nó ở trung tâm phần mềm :D
<khanh_coltech> n2i: Edit -> Software Sources
<vubuntor853> co cai cai netbean ma no bi loi tum lum zay do :(
<nobawk> :3
<n2i> khanh_coltech vậy há
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: cài bằng gói không được thì có thể tải bản netbeans trên trang chủ
<khanh_coltech> bản mà có cả jdk luôn ý
<vubuntor853> thi do
<vubuntor853> cai goi ko duoc
<vubuntor853> len trang chu netbean down ve
<vubuntor853> down ve no bat cai jdk
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: tải bản include jdk ý
<khanh_coltech> kéo trang download xuống dưới tẹo :D
<vubuntor853> len mang co ban chi cach cai jdk = terminal
<vubuntor853> cai xong no zay lun :(
<vubuntor853> ma gio
<vubuntor853> ai chi cach go tieng viet trong ubuntu cai di
<vubuntor853> cai ibus gui ma hok biet xai :(
<vubuntor853> thanks ^^
<n2i> @@@
<n2i> hồi nãy bảo rồi còn gì
<khanh_coltech> !ibus
<vubuntor853> !ii
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<khanh_coltech> !ibus-unikey
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<khanh_coltech> n2i: cái ảnh đâu?
<vubuntor853> ibus la go tieng viet tot nhat do ha?
<n2i> :D
<n2i> có cái link, hay chết rồi?
<n2i> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<n2i> @@
<n2i> blocked_login.jpg
<n2i> vãi
<khanh_coltech> chờ tí lấy link trên wiki
<n2i> xài đồ chùa không phải lúc nào cũng cười tự tại được :D
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: chi tiết nữa thì đọc: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<khanh_coltech> dạy nó cái link mới kia vậy :D
<vubuntor853> thanks alots
<n2i> em không có quyền :D
<khanh_coltech> mềnh thì éo nhớ cú pháp =))
<n2i> lần trước _tux_ làm đó
<vubuntor853> à lỗ :)
<vubuntor853> à lố
<vubuntor853> mà ibus dũng ngộ ha phải gõ xong rồi bấm space nó mới hiện ra chữ :D
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: thay vì space nhấn ctrl cũng được
<vubuntor853> upgrade 80% rồi :D
<vubuntor853> đợi thêm tí nữa xem nó còn bị lỗi không
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: ctrl nó sẽ ngắt ở bất cứ chỗ nào ko cần space
<vubuntor853> là sao?
<vubuntor853> là sao
<vubuntor853> à hiểu rồi
<vubuntor853> ibus
<vubuntor853> hì
<khanh_coltech> n2i: có chỗ nào trống trống nhét cái ctrl là kí tự thoát được ko nhỉ :D
<n2i> anh cứ chỉnh đi
<n2i> nhưng cũng không biết nhét vào đâu nữa :D
<vubuntor853> các bạn xài ubuntu lâu chưa?
<n2i> thêm cá P/S: bên dưới dòng Logout & login ấy khéo được :D
<khanh_coltech> vubuntor853: mới :D
<n2i> chạy luôn kìa hố hố
<khanh_coltech> n2i: ờ, có khi mở rộng ra nhét cái biểu tượng bàn phím ở góc phải màn hình cho họ biết :D
<khanh_coltech> :))
<khanh_coltech> chắc upgrade xong reboot
<n2i> thế cũng được
<vubuntor560> khanh_clotech Æ¡ii
<vubuntor560> bạn khanhs
<vubuntor560> khanh_coltech
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor560> à
<vubuntor560> n21
<n2i> sao rống ầm ầm thế? :))
<vubuntor560> sao ibus lúc kicsha hoạt bộ gõ tiếng việt được
<vubuntor560> lúc không được zậy?
<n2i> là sao?
<vubuntor560> mình vô piddn
<n2i> cứ ctrl + space thôi
<vubuntor560> không gõ tiếng việt được
<n2i> đánh ở đâu kích hoạt ở đó
<vubuntor560> zậy hả?
<n2i> không phải kích họạt một lần xài cả thảy
<vubuntor560> ùm
<vubuntor560> mởi biết
<vubuntor560> thanks nha ^^
<n2i> hơi khác với bên win xí
<vubuntor560> nó upgrade xong rồi
<vubuntor560> mà cập nhật dữ liệu lâu quá
<vubuntor029> n2i
<vubuntor029> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571528/
<vubuntor029> E:Type 'deb-srchttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 53 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<vubuntor029> dòng 53 có có cái deb-src....
<vubuntor029> chỉ dùm tui đi
<vubuntor029> thui giờ phải đi học rồi
<n2i|haizz> sửa lại deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main restricted
<vubuntor029> chiều về chỉ dùm tui nha
<vubuntor029> thanks
<n2i|haizz> cách chỗ đó ra
<vubuntor029> biêt rồi
<vubuntor029> sữa rồi
<n2i|haizz> :D
<vubuntor029> nhưng nó lại bị dòng 55 nữa
<vubuntor029> chán quá
<vubuntor029> chìu bạn có online ko?
<n2i|haizz> có thể
<n2i|haizz> không thì tối
<n2i|haizz> khuy
<n2i|haizz> sáng sớm mai
<vubuntor029> ùm
<n2i|haizz> vv..:D
<vubuntor029> zậy chìu hoặc tối online chỉ mình dùm cái nha
<n2i|haizz> ở đây cũng có nhiều người mà
<vubuntor029> dòng 55 nó báo là
<n2i|haizz> cứ hỏi ai giúp sẽ giúp
<vubuntor029> thôi tui out đây
<vubuntor029> dù sao cũng thank bạn nha
<n2i|haizz> vào trang này để tạo source.list tự động này
<n2i|haizz> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<n2i|haizz> okay
<n2i|haizz> bye!
<vubuntor658> ai giúp mình add firefox vào AWN với. mình làm đủ kiểu mà ko thể cho nó lên AWN được.
<vubuntor926> anh chị cho hỏi
<n2i|haizz> @@
<n2i|haizz> vubuntor658: dễ ợt mà
<vubuntor926> em dùng ubuntione và dropbox chung một máy tính có sao không ạ
<vubuntor926> ubuntu one và dropbox
<n2i|haizz> vubuntor926:  có chứ
<vubuntor926> được hả anh
<n2i|haizz> chưa biết
<n2i|haizz> nhưng có vấn đề đấy
<n2i|haizz> hmm
<n2i|haizz> đó là...
<vubuntor658> ai giúp mình với làm hoài mà ko được :(
<n2i|haizz> ...cậu sẽ có cả thảy 4G lưu trữ online :D
<n2i|haizz> vãi
<n2i|haizz> vubuntor658: chọn add launch ấy kìa
<n2i|haizz> mình nhớ là có mà
<vubuntor658> chọ hết rồi bạn ơi
<vubuntor658> có chọn
<n2i|haizz> không thì túm kéo ff từ menu vào nó đi
<vubuntor658> chọn icon nữa
<vubuntor658> ko kéo được
<vubuntor658> kéo  từ Menu ra
<vubuntor658> destop
<vubuntor658> rồi từ destop kèo vào AWN mà ko được
 * n2i|haizz là kéo thằng vào :D
<vubuntor658> kéo thằng vào cũng ko được
<n2i|haizz> chờ xí
<n2i|haizz> coi có giống /me hem
<vubuntor658> ừm
<vubuntor658> mình mới dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor658> nên ko biết j cả
<n2i|haizz> có giống thế này hem? http://www.imagesk.com/E5ZJibur.png
<vubuntor658> đúng rồi
<vubuntor658> làm giống hệt
<n2i|haizz> ok cả mà
<n2i|haizz> của cậu thì sao?
<vubuntor658> chờ mình chút
<n2i|haizz> add mớ applet chưa? http://www.imagesk.com/W0Mj5Jye.png
<n2i|haizz> cho xin cái hình
<vubuntor658> http://www.imagesk.com/?i=QZC0TMx6.png
 * n2i|haizz đói bụng quá @@@
<vubuntor658> ah
<vubuntor658> được rồi
<vubuntor658> tại sao mình nhìn mãi trong applet mà ko thấy cái launcher ấy nhỉ
<n2i|haizz> tìm kỹ lại coi
<n2i|haizz> :-.
<vubuntor658> tìm cả sáng giờ ko thấy
<vubuntor658> vừa thấy rồi :D
<n2i|haizz> :D
<vubuntor658> cả sáng giờ tìm hết ứng dụng trong đó
<n2i|haizz> tìm từ sáng tới giờ cơ à
<vubuntor658> sao ko thấy cái đấy nhỉ
<vubuntor658> cám ơn bạn nhiều nghen
<vubuntor658> thanks :D
<vubuntor396> cac ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor396> minh cai thang cario-dock 2.0.8 len rui
<vubuntor396> nhung no ko co hinh cai bieu tuong them dc
<vubuntor396> toan la ? kko ha
<vubuntor396> vay lam sao decho no hien cac cai themes len
<vubuntor396> ai tra loi giup voi
<vubuntor396> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<n2i> cho xin 1000vnd hình bạn ơi
<n2i> khổ, xăng mới lên nên xin hình giá cũng lên
<vubuntor171> hello
<nobawk> !network-pm
<vubuntor396> lam sao de up hinh len cho ban thay day
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<vubuntor396> lam sao de up hinh len cho ban thay day
<n2i> vubuntor396: trang này
<n2i> http://www.imagesk.com
<vubuntor171> cho minh xin tai lieu ubuntu
<nobawk> !ubuntu-manual
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubuntu-manual' not found
<nobawk> !search ubuntu
<ubot2> Found: who are you, a miễn phí, gõ tiếng việt, kde, startup, scim-unikey, gedit, cd, pastebin, hda-intel-model
<nobawk> !search manual
<ubot2> Found: ubuntu manual
<nobawk> !ubuntu manual
<ubot2> Xem sách hướng dẫn sử dụng ubuntu bằng tiếng việt tại http://www.diap.gov.vn/Modules/CMS/Upload/48/Nam_2010/Lam-Quen-Voi-Ubuntu-10.04.pdf
<vubuntor171> thankS
<n2i> sao ko google đi nhỉ
<vubuntor171> google tim ko dc vi minh ko chuyen nghiep lam
<vubuntor396> http://www.imagesk.com/?i=i7k2Oon0.jpg
<vubuntor396> hinh do ban oi
<vubuntor396> hep minh voi
<n2i> vubuntor171: /me tìm google vì /me gà..
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> có đó
<vubuntor396> minh tai ca plug-in cua no ve rui ma cung ko dc
<n2i> cái terminal có icon kìa :D
<n2i> sao ko cài thật mà cài ảo thế?
<vubuntor396> chi co moi cai terminal thui ah
<vubuntor396> uhm
<vubuntor396> tai minh moi voc linux thui\
<vubuntor396> de ranh moi dam cai that
<vubuntor396> dang tinh chuyen han qua linux dung
<vubuntor396> ban co bit cach em them themes cho no ko
<n2i> haizz
<vubuntor396> ??
<n2i> chắc có chỗ mà
 * n2i không xài nên ko đoán được ==> nghỉ
<vubuntor396> vay ha
<vubuntor396> uhm
<vubuntor396> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor396> co ai giup kooooooooooooooooooooo
<n2i> kooooooooooooooo co ai giup :D
<n2i> cứ bình tĩnh
<n2i> gì mà phải nóng
<n2i> chỗ mình đang nóng hừng hực còn bình tĩnh được mà
<vubuntor396> tai khong lam duoc thay no kho chiu the nao ay
<vubuntor396> minh serch ca google rui
<vubuntor396> nhung cu ep la no bao trang web not found
<vubuntor396> http://www.imagesk.com/?i=tDFPdSnM.jpg
<vubuntor396> con day la plug-in cua no ne
<vubuntor396> minh tai ve no dang nen
<vubuntor396> gio mun ep vao cario-dock ma ko dc
<vubuntor396> co ai giup voi
<vubuntor396> helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<n2i> vubuntor396: bình tĩnh
<n2i> đâu còn có đó
<vubuntor396> ^^
<vubuntor396> ban bit lenh cai dat phan mo rong cua no khong
<vubuntor396> chi minh cai lenh di
<n2i> I dont known...
<n2i> ...I dont care :D
<n2i> vubuntor396: có tut nhỏ nhỏ, đọc thử coi
<n2i> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-configure-cairo-dock-in-ubuntu-intrepid/2009/01/20
<n2i> giao diện của /me xấu lắm, không đú mấy thứ đó :d
<vubuntor396> vay ah
<vubuntor396> cho minh hoi cai thu muc dowload no nam o dau
<vubuntor396> minh dang can cai them  themes ma ko dc\
<vubuntor396> cd ~/.config/cairo-dock &&
<vubuntor396> cd ~/.config/cairo-dock && rm -r third-party && bzr checkout --lightweight lp:cairo-dock-plug-ins-extras third-party
<vubuntor396> ban coi giup minh dong lenh nay
<vubuntor396> plug-ins minh de trong thu muc download
<vubuntor396> vay de chay no thi can thay doi cho nao cua don g lenmh
<n2i> vubuntor396: cd vào thư mục download ấy
<n2i> ớ đâu, /me không đọc mớ tut trên nên hem biết đâu :D
<n2i> vubuntor396: hồi nãy cậu hỏi gì nhỉ?
<n2i> uhmm, cài plugin cho nó phổng?
<vubuntor396> hoi cai dong lenh do
<vubuntor396> cd ~/.config/cairo-dock && rm -r third-party && bzr checkout --lightweight lp:cairo-dock-plug-ins-extras third-party
<vubuntor396> uh
<vubuntor396> cai dc ko bvay
<vubuntor396> minh down cai plug-in ve rui
<n2i> lang thang chỗ này thử coi https://launchpad.net/cairo-dock-plug-ins
<vubuntor396> minh da co plug-in rui
<vubuntor396> gio muon cai no thui
<vubuntor396> nhung ko ep vao dc
<vubuntor597> cac bac oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor396> thui de tu mo vay
<vubuntor597> em thay co ubuntu 10.10 destokp
<vubuntor597> co ca ver 64 bit nua
<vubuntor597> vay em nen dung cai nao
<n2i|haizz> vubuntor597: máy cấu hình thế nào?
<vubuntor597> da Pen 4
<vubuntor597> core dua 2
<vubuntor597> chip 2.2
<vubuntor597> n2i|haizz : cho em loi khuyen di
<n2i> vubuntor597: 32bit
<vubuntor597> thankd
<vubuntor499> Chào bạn.
<vubuntor499> Khi trước mình có 1 cái PC với 2 ổ cứng, 1 ổ cài win7, còn ổ kia cài ubuntu.
<vubuntor499> Vừa rồi máy mình bị hư nên mình mua máy khác
<vubuntor499> Mình sử dụng lại 2 ổ cứng cho máy mới.
<vubuntor499> Ổ cứng win7 mình đã format và cài mới
<vubuntor499> Còn bên ubuntu mình muốn sử dụng lại bên máy mới này.
<vubuntor499> Bạn nào biết cách để làm điều này chỉ giúp mình với.
<zipp0> thunderbird khong compact duoc la sao ta :(
<zipp0> xo'a het' mail roi, ma ta't Thun, mo lai thi no' lai index lai toan` bo mail da~ xoa'
<zipp0> afterlastangel: lam` ca'ch na`o de xo'a mail trong Thunderbird ma` ko bi index (copy) dzo lai Inbox?'
<afterlastangel1> :-s
<afterlastangel1> :-s
 * afterlastangel1 có bao giờ xoá email đâu nên hông biết
<afterlastangel1> mà xoá nó ở chỗ nào
<afterlastangel1> ;-s
 * zipp0 xo'a mail, xo'a .msf, restart Thunderbird thi` no' lai index 1 do'ng mail cu~ ve
<afterlastangel1> à
<zipp0> afterlastangel1: inbox
<afterlastangel1> dùng imap4 thì chịu
<afterlastangel1> :D
<afterlastangel1> ủa
<zipp0> ko, dang dung` pop3
<afterlastangel1> hình như imap4 có hỗ trợ chứ
<afterlastangel1> quên
<afterlastangel1> pop3 thì chịu
<afterlastangel1> ủa
<afterlastangel1> mà ngộ vậy
<afterlastangel1> nó có đánh dấu thư mới mà
<zipp0> co' ca'ch nao compact ko?
<afterlastangel1> trong thunderbird có cái tuỳ chọn
<zipp0> gio` ko compact duoc
<afterlastangel1> không lấy email cũ từ trước về thì phải
<zipp0> cu' mo Thunderbird len la no' get > 4000 email ve`
<zipp0> ==> kq: ko nhan them mail moi' duoc
<afterlastangel1> :(
<afterlastangel1> zipp0: đang dùng gmail hay thằng nào
<zipp0> mail hosting
<afterlastangel1> gmail hay yahoo có cái tuỳ chọn pop3 không alasy mấy thư cũ về
<afterlastangel1> mailhosting thì chịu
<afterlastangel1> :(
 * afterlastangel1 xài imap4 
<afterlastangel1> ...
<afterlastangel1> :D
<afterlastangel1> ko có kinh nghiệm vụ này rồi
<vubuntor499> @zipp0: Mình nghĩ bạn config sai cai' gì đó.
<vubuntor499> Mình đang sai`
<zipp0> afterlastangel1: cai' tuy chon ko lay' mail cu~ ve o dau?
<afterlastangel1> :-s
<vubuntor499> Chưa bao giờ có hiện tượng này
<afterlastangel1> giờ phải qua windows kiếm
<zipp0> vubuntor499: xa`i lau nay co sao dau :-?
<afterlastangel1> bên Linux ko dùng thunderbiard
<afterlastangel1> :(
<zipp0> afterlastangel1: linux ko du`ng Thunderbird chu' dung gi?
<afterlastangel1> =))
<afterlastangel1> ubuntu thì xài evolution
<zipp0> a`
<zipp0> afterlastangel1: sao ko ok request add friend cua /me :-w
<afterlastangel1> :-s
<afterlastangel1> ở đâu
<zipp0> Tuan Viet
<afterlastangel1> yahoo hay Facebook
<afterlastangel1> :(
<zipp0> phay
<afterlastangel1> :">
<zipp0> :-s
<afterlastangel1> dạo này trên fack chỉ add girl thôi
<afterlastangel1> :D
<vubuntor499> Có ai trả lời giu'p mình ko?
<nobawk> trả lời chi?
<zipp0> afterlastangel1: ^:)^
<afterlastangel1> vubuntor499: vấn đề gì
<zipp0> :|
<vubuntor987> Mình hỏi phía trên kìa
<afterlastangel1> phía trên ko thấy
<vubuntor987> ok
<vubuntor987> mình hỏi lại
<vubuntor987> Mình có một ổ cứng chạy ubuntu.
<vubuntor987> Sau đó mình thay máy mới
<vubuntor987> Thì làm thế nào để chạy được ổ cứng cũ đó lại?
<afterlastangel1> gắn vô là chạy
<afterlastangel1> :D
<afterlastangel1> mình lấy ổ cứng laptop đem vô máy bàn còn chạy
<vubuntor987> Máy cũ khi trước của mình là chạy dual boot
<vubuntor987> Khi đó mình có 2 ổ cứng
<afterlastangel1> kệ
<afterlastangel1> :))
<afterlastangel1> ko sao
<vubuntor987> Làm sao để config cho ổ mới nhận dual boot với ổ ubuntu cũ
<vubuntor987> ?
<vubuntor987> bạn đang tìm cách phải ko?
<C4NoC> vubuntor987: thì cứ cắm vào rồi boot
<vubuntor987> no' nhận ổ ubuntu như ổ dữ liệu
<vubuntor987> vì vậy ko boot qua ubuntu được.
<vubuntor987> Có phải cần config để win7 mount đến ổ ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor987> để có mục chọn dual boot
<vubuntor987> Ổ cứng mới của mình là win 7
<C4NoC> vubuntor987: boot vào cái ổ cũ
<C4NoC> vubuntor987: dùng ubuntu boot cái của nợ win 7
<vubuntor987> Hiện tại máy mới có ổ cứng mới chạy win7
<vubuntor987> và cái ổ cứng cu~ chạy ubuntu
<vubuntor987> hiện tại khởi động là vào ubuntu luôn ah.
<vubuntor987> nhầm
<vubuntor987> vào win 7 luôn ah.
<vubuntor987> Bạn chỉ giu'p mình với
<vubuntor987> Bạn đâu rồi?
<C4NoC> vubuntor987: vào cmos
<C4NoC> set cái ổ boot là ổ cũ
<n2i> vẫn có 1 vubuntor
<GeekComp> vubuntor987: what problem did happened with u?
<GeekComp> đúng TA chưa ấy nhỉ?
<n2i> chạy luôn
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> GeekComp: chÆ°a
 * nobawk bò đi ăn cơm
<GeekComp> dzậy á
 * GeekComp ngu TA vãi
<ngocngoan> các bác online cho e hỏi chút
<ngocngoan> có bác nào bo gia lap cho các dòng đt Nokia trên linux ko?
<Voldedore> hi anh em
<Voldedore> mình xài VC++ build 1 file exe rồi send cho đám bạn
<Voldedore> mà ko ai mở đc cả
<Voldedore> có cách nào ko nhỉ ?
<Voldedore> nhờ tụi bạn test giùm niên luận mà  kiểu này khổ rồi
<Voldedore> :(
 * CoconutCrab dòm thấy đây là #ubuntu-vn 
<codai2810> Voldedore: send mã nguồn :))
<ngocngoan> có bác nào bo gia lap cho các dòng đt Nokia trên linux ko?
<Voldedore> tụi nó ko có compiler
<Voldedore> mà tiện thể có channel nào ohỏi về c/c++ ko nhỉ (vietnamese)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-25
<n2i> Hôm nay không có ai nc ở đây cả, nói ít dòng spam, để vào logs, đỡ phí :D
<bulubuloa> al
<bulubuloa> alo
<n2i> bulubuloa: ola!
<n2i> thấy lên lúc nào là ngồi xí lại out vậy?
<bulubuloa> :-s
<bulubuloa> có bác nào gặp vấn đề về ad-hoc ko vậy
<n2i> vấn đề gì là sao?
<bulubuloa> là cứ dùng đc một chút là bị out ấy mà
 * n2i không bị thế hờ hờ
<bulubuloa> chưa kể là bị out rồi mà chỗ network của máy host lại báo là vẫn còn kết nối
<bulubuloa> nên không kết nối lại đc :-s
<n2i> bulubuloa: cậu ở chỗ nào nhỉ? gần bến xe nhỉ?
<bulubuloa> @n2i: em ở đà nẵng ... bác biết em không mà hỏi bến xe ở đây
<n2i> dạ, em nhìn add của bác khi đăng ký áo + google map nên thấy thế :D
<n2i> hehe
<bulubuloa> em sv vào đn học chứ có phải ở đn đâu
<bulubuloa> add mượn của đứa bạn
 * n2i too
<n2i> hí, hay là học sư phạm hở?
<bulubuloa> khôg
<bulubuloa> học kế toán :">
<n2i> okay, chỗ ấy có nhiêu người xài U hem?
<bulubuloa> ít lắm
<bulubuloa> lần trước sfd
<bulubuloa> cỡ cỡ đc ~ 20
<n2i> thê mà bảo ít
<n2i> một hội ra trò rồi còn gì :D
<bulubuloa> không
<bulubuloa> tham dự là có ~ 20
<n2i> @@
<n2i> lmao
<bulubuloa> mà số người đã dùng 1 time dài trước đó đc 5 6 người thoai :P
<n2i> sfd ở bách khoa há?
<bulubuloa> ở cnf bách khoa
<n2i> haizz
 * n2i bị lỡ dịp đó
<bulubuloa> hôm đó cũng có ý định lập dglug
<bulubuloa> mà nói xong cũng chả thấy tăm hơi đâu
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> mất hay
<bulubuloa> a huy ở cnf cũng không liên hệ lại
<bulubuloa> cũng không rõ lắm :-s
<n2i> nguyên cả cái bách khoa mà chẳng được mấy mống
<n2i> nản nhỉ
<n2i> cậu là dân kế toán còn được thế
<bulubuloa> mà ~ 20 người hôm đó tham dự
<bulubuloa> là của 1 lớp
<bulubuloa> hôm đó học linux
<n2i> nguyên 2 cái khoa cntt & đtvt của bk đi đâu hết :D
<bulubuloa> nên thầy dạy bê qua đó học
<n2i> thì ra thế
<bulubuloa> chứ mục đích không phải là đi sfd
<n2i> chứ nếu không được thế chắc chẳng đếm hết ngón tay :D
<bulubuloa> người dùng thì chắc nhiều
<bulubuloa> không biết thôi
 * n2i có độ ngồi trong bk nhiều lắm
<n2i> có một lần thấy được mỗi một ông @@ từ xưa :D
<bulubuloa> em thì cũng dùng thế chứ có phải xài mà nghiên cứu j đâu :-ss
<n2i> nhưng cũng gọi là tinh thần
<n2i> bái bai! thăng thiên một mạng :D
<n2i> bulubuloa: sao thế? dis mạng à? :D
<bulubuloa> yes :-s
<n2i> mạng gì mà đứt? ké wifi?
<bulubuloa> cái hub bị hư
<bulubuloa> mấy ngày toàn xài adhoc
<bulubuloa> cứ xài đc 1 xíu là bị đứt :-s
<bulubuloa> mà đứt rồi thì không connect lại được
<n2i> cực nhỉ
<bulubuloa> cực mới biết
<bulubuloa> lấy tuxcut ra xài
<bulubuloa> để protect
<bulubuloa> thì không đứt nữa
<bulubuloa> :-s
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-26
<opensource> 2
<opensource> moi nguoi oi
<opensource> dien dan sao khong vo dc nhi
<opensource> cai ai khong vay ta
<vubuntor928> xin hỏi có ai không
<vubuntor928> alo
<n2i> hey
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor928> ok
<n2i> cứ vào đây là táng, không cần xin xỏ gì sất
<n2i> và có ai trả lời hay không cũng...không nên thắc mắc :D
<vubuntor928> mình cài ubuntu vào máy bằng file iso tải trên mạng về
<vubuntor928> minh thấy nó cài rất nhanh
<n2i> uhm, sao nữa
<vubuntor928> xinn hỏi là
<n2i> đã bảo không xin xỏ
<vubuntor928> khi cài vào như vậy nó tự chon xt4 và swap luôn ak
<n2i> cài bằng iso từ window?
<vubuntor928> tại vì mình cài ubun tu trên nền  win7
<vubuntor928> ok
<n2i> uh huh
<n2i> cũng không biết khi cài như thế thì nó làm ăn thế nào nữa
<nobawk> cài wubi hả
<vubuntor928> đúng rồi
<n2i> nobawk: nguyên lý của nó là thế nào anh nhỉ?
<nobawk> tạo cái disk ảo
<vubuntor928> đúng
<n2i> không lẽ nó tạo drive ảo?
<nobawk> rồi nó vào 1 phần windows rồi load những cái trong disk ảo lên
<nobawk> n2i: disk là 1 file đó
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> tại có lần xài vào window thấy có mấy file chi chi không à :D
<vubuntor928> ũa mình đang thảo luận ak
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> vubuntor928: wubi thì có phải lo nghĩ gì đâu
<nobawk> vubuntor928: cứ thế mà dùng thôi
<n2i> cứ thế xà thôi
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor928> ý mình hỏi,mình thấy hướng dẫn cài đặt khác,có phân vùng xt4 và swap,còn mình cài iso đĩa ảo thì ko thấy hiện ra phân vùng,mà nó cài đặt rất nhanh,Xin hỏi mình cài có đúng ko?
<nobawk> đó là hướng dẫn cài thẳng vào ổ cứng
<nobawk> chứ ko phải inside windows như bạn đang dùng
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor928: đọc cái đó để biết có những cách nào để cài
<vubuntor928> um,cám ơn nhiều
<nobawk> n2i: hay làm 1 mục câu hỏi thường gặp trong đó luôn nhỉ
<nobawk> thấy người ta hỏi nhiều
<n2i> nobawk: ở đâu?
<n2i> có FAQ trên forum rồi mà
<nobawk> trong cái beginner guide :3
<n2i> uhm, có khi nên thêm một mục vào Sub FAQ @@
<n2i> chắc phải lục lại log rồi xem những câu hỏi có xác suất xuất hiện nhiều nhất rồi thêm vào
<vubuntor928> trong tất cả các cách "cài ubuntu vào máy có dùng chung với win khác" thì cách nào là tốt nhất,ít ảnh hưởng tới máy và làm việc ổn đinh,vì mình thấy cài bằng wubi ko ổn cho lắm.
<n2i> :-/
<n2i> dualboot
<n2i> cài là cài, xài là xài, sao mà ảnh hưởng tới máy là sao nhỉ? Máy móc sinh ra để làm việc đó mà :D
<vubuntor928> trong tài liệu có nói nếu cài bằng wubi có nói : Lời khuyên: Nếu bạn có ý định sử dụng Ubuntu một cách lâu dài, hãy cân nhắc đến việc cài đặt Ubuntu xuống đĩa cứng một cách chính thống. Hiệu suất (performance) của Ubuntu chạy Wubi kém hơn so với Ubuntu chạy native trên ổ cứng, nhất là khi ổ cứng của bạn bị phân mảnh. Chức năng Hiber
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> đúng là như thế mà
<vubuntor928> vậy mình mới hỏi cài cách nào tốt nhât
<n2i> cài song song với window nếu còn có ý định xài window: dualboot
<n2i> còn không thì xóa window đi, xài mỗi ubuntu thôi :D
<vubuntor928> vâng!
<n2i> vubuntor928: túm lại là chọn cài dualboot hở?
<nobawk> vubuntor928: thôi dùng đi
<nobawk> vubuntor928: thấy gắn đời với ubuntu thì cài vô ổ cứng
<nobawk> vubuntor928: còn chơi thì wubi cũng đc
<vubuntor928> thks
<vubuntor573> em muon hoi! Em dang dung ubuntu 10.10 tren nen win xp! Chay xp thi vao d.c mang, con ubuntu thi khong! em phai lam gi de vao d.c mang khi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor573> em muon hoi! Em dang dung ubuntu 10.10 tren nen win xp! Chay xp thi vao d.c mang, con ubuntu thi khong! em phai lam gi de vao d.c mang khi dung ubuntu
<excrypf> vubuntor573: bạn cài trong máy ảo?
<vubuntor573> nghia la the nao a!
<excrypf> vubuntor573: bạn cài ubuntu ntn
<vubuntor573> theo huong dan thi no tai tu mang jgoang 700mb
<vubuntor573> theo huong dan thi no tai tu mang khoang 700mb
<excrypf> bạn cho mình xem cái hướng dẫn với
<vubuntor573> em dung chuong trung wbi hay gi do!
<vubuntor573> roi lam theo huong dan! Tai tu mang 700mb
<excrypf> vubuntor573: bạn cài lên laptop?
<vubuntor573> khong a! em cai vao may de ban
<excrypf> main của bạn loại gì
<excrypf> mainboard
<vubuntor573> da! la foxconn
<excrypf> cho mình đầy đủ cả series
<vubuntor573> series la so gi co! phai xem no o dau a?
<excrypf> foxconn gì
<vubuntor573> xem thong tin nay o dau a! em khong biet!
<excrypf> thường thì khi bạn bật máy lên nó có ghi
<vubuntor573> intel pentium CPU E2180 @ 2 Ghz, 1.0 ram, Intel G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
<excrypf> vubuntor573: card mạng của bạn là card onboard?
<vubuntor573> la cac doi a! cac theo may bi set danh A!
<excrypf> vubuntor573: bạn đang trong ubuntu à
<vubuntor573> khkhong a! em dang chay win!
<vubuntor573> ubuntu chay tren win nay day A a!
<vubuntor573> em cai song thi van vao d.c mang! no bao UPDATE nhung em bo qua! em vao cai ngon ngu Tieng Viet, lau qua em tat may di, the tu day khong vao d.c nua!
<n2i> bkphenny: Hi!
<n2i> }ping
<n2i> bulubuloa: cậu có hay lên bách khoa không?
<bulubuloa> thi thoảng thôi
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor145> co ai ko
<vubuntor145> minh k cai dc ngon ngu viet nam
<vubuntor145> minh cai dung roi nhug no bao phai Authenticate
<vubuntor145> nen ko cai dc scim
<codai2810> vubuntor145: chỗ authenticate nó có hiện ra cái ô trống nào ko :-/
<bulubuloa> cần quyền root để cài
<vubuntor145> ko a
<vubuntor145> minh su dung quyen root ma
<vubuntor145> no hoi ;pass rui
<vubuntor145> mih nhap pass rui ma
<nobawk> bỏ scim đi
<nobawk> dùng ibus
<vubuntor145> dug ibus cung k cai dc a
<nobawk> ko đc như thế nào?
<vubuntor145> minh da chon het va apply roi nhug logout va vao lai cung k dc
<codai2810> chắc phải start lại
<codai2810> nobawk: gtalk
<vubuntor145> Minh start roi cung ko dc
<vubuntor145> khi cai dat thi no van ok m
<nobawk> chọn hết là chọn cái gì?
<codai2810> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> ko trình bày rõ lỗi gì, lỗi như thế nào
<nobawk> chỉ nói chung chung là bị lỗi
<nobawk> thì ai có thể giúp
 * nobawk chạy đi chỗ khác
<vubuntor145> Minh cai scim ko dc
 * codai2810 dùng ibus, ko biết scim @@
<vubuntor145> Minh vao Synaptic Package man roi chon scim-unikey /chon Mack for instAll
<nobawk> ờ ko đc thì thôi
<vubuntor145> roj
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor145> nhug k dc
<nobawk> đã nói là scim cổ rồi bây h người ta dùng ibus
<nobawk> nếu vẫn muốn dùng scim thì vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> im-switch scim
<nobawk> !scim
<ubot2> SCIM là một bộ gõ chạy rất ổn định trên Ubuntu. Tham khảo : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t#scim
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> đọc cái đó
<nobawk> scim ko còn đc hỗ trợ nữa rồi
<vubuntor145> hi
<vubuntor145> gio cai cai gi vay bn
<nobawk> vubuntor145: đọc đi
<nobawk> trong cái link kia có hướng dẫn rồi
<nobawk> đọc đi ko hiểu gì thì hỏi
<nobawk> ko phải chỉ có cài mỗi cái scim-unikey là xong
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> dạo nào trình độ đuổi khách của mình lên cao :))
<codai2810> @@
<nobawk> (:\
<n2i> }ping
<n2i> mấy ổng lười đọc lười tìm mà chỉ tài xoắn thì cứ mạnh tay mà ném gạch thôi, phải nói là sụp pót nhiều quá những đối tượng như thế dễ gây ra ức chế thật :D Giờ thì hiểu Tux|CommingHome rồi :P
<bulubuloa> @2
<bulubuloa> @@
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor267> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor267> please!
 * n2i ehem
<vubuntor267> lam sao minh cai duoc driver card man hinh cho may minh nhi
<vubuntor267> Via Chrome9
<vubuntor267> down ve roi ma ko biet cai dat cach nao :(
<n2i> tải về file gì?
<nobawk> máy đang chạy tốt thì cài làm gì?
<vubuntor267> br2
<vubuntor267> ah
 * nobawk chuẩn bị màn đuổi khách :3
<vubuntor267> minh dang muon xai thu cai Unity
<vubuntor267> vi minh xai cai hp mini 2133
<nobawk> eh
<nobawk> !find unity
 * n2i không đú mấy thứ đó :D
<nobawk> vubuntor267: thôi chờ bao h nó tích hợp vào ubuntu
<nobawk> vubuntor267: nếu là developer thì tự tìm hiểu
<nobawk> vubuntor267: hướng dẫn cái này cho người dùng bình thường mỏi tay lắm :3
<vubuntor267> ac
<n2i> vubuntor267: chắc trên gúc đầy tut mà
<vubuntor267> !find unity
<n2i> vào mấy trang kiểu ubuntugeek
<n2i> hay omgubuntu ấy
<nobawk> đang dùng ngon thì cứ dùng tiếp đi
<vubuntor267> minh dau co hoi cai unity the nao
<nobawk> cài linh tinh vào nó lại hỏng thì khổ :))
<vubuntor267> minh hoi lam sao cai driver da down ve thoi ma :(
<n2i> vubuntor267: thế màn hình giờ có vấn đề sao?
<vubuntor267> ko thay ong coconutcrab online nhi
<vubuntor267> ko :|
<nobawk> vubuntor267: driver gì?
<n2i> không thì tức là ngon rồi, cài gì nữa
<bulubuloa> chắc sắp bán thẻ support cho member ;))
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor267> nhung no bao la phai co driver thi no moi nhan uniti desktop environment :">
<nobawk> cài driver gì thì tốt nhất là cài driver trong synaptic
<nobawk> bulubuloa: ngon, mình chỉ lấy giá hữu nghị 200k/hour thôi
<vubuntor267> nhac moi nho,hic, ko thay synaptic dau ca :((
<nobawk> vubuntor267: tự cài có nhiều vấn đề á, nên người ta ko khuyển khích
<nobawk> vubuntor267: card đồ hoạ gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor267: intel à?
<vubuntor267> vang :D
<n2i> bulubuloa: dân kế toán có khác nhỉ :D
<vubuntor267> via chrome9 :D
<nobawk> intel thì ko cần phải cài
<nobawk> nó cài sẵn rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor267: dùng cái hdh chrome của google đó hả
<n2i> card chrome?
<vubuntor267> vang
<n2i> vubuntor267: vâng với ai đó?
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor267> card VIA Chrome9
<nobawk> oh, vậy vào nhầm channel rồi, vì đây là channel cho ubuntu mờ :3
<n2i> cái đó có xorg-video-chrome rồi mà nhở
 * nobawk màn đuổi khách bắt đầu
<n2i> nobawk: chưa mà
<n2i> ổng bảo là card chrome mà :D
<vubuntor267> minh dang xai ubuntu 10.10 muh :|
<n2i> đang ngon thì không nên xoắn lắm, phải biết dừng lại đúng lúc =))
<vubuntor267> :))
<n2i> vubuntor267: vậy cài unity gì đó vào đi, rồi xem có bị gì không, nếu bị thì tính tiếp
<n2i> còn cái driver tải đâu về thì chắc ở đó có hướng dẫn chứ
<vubuntor267> ua
<vubuntor267> vay ban cung ko biet cai unity do ha ?!
<vubuntor267> unity user interface
 * n2i có nghe, có thấy screenshot, nhưng không đú
<n2i> vubuntor267: hp mini, loại màn hình 12 inch ấy nhỉ?
<n2i> nhỏ nhỏ thì xài kiểu netbook remix đó, cũng hay lắm
<vubuntor252> Có ai không ? giúp mình với?
<vubuntor252> Ai giúp mình cách share mạng giữa 2 máy tính với?
<vubuntor252> Ai chỉ giúp mình làm sao để share mạng giữa 2 máy tính với?
<vubuntor602> n2i oi
<vubuntor602> minh vua thu cai cai unity roi
<n2i> cho cái ss đê
<vubuntor252> Ai chỉ giúp mình làm sao để share mạng giữa 2 máy tính với?
<n2i> vubuntor252: 2 máy xài gì và gì?
<vubuntor602> no bao la : Unity cannot find required driver
<n2i> à, nhầm
<n2i> vubuntor602: hihi, vậy cài mớ driver kia vào đi
<vubuntor252> n2i: ubuntu & ubuntu
<n2i> vubuntor252: tạo adhoc rồi share thôi
<vubuntor602> lam sao cai vao moi la van de :((
<vubuntor602> dung lenh gi
<vubuntor252> desktop 10.10 & laptop 10.04
<vubuntor602> hay click duble vao file nao ah
<n2i> vubuntor602: cho biết driver đó tải ở đâu về cái
<CoconutCrab> bấm vào cái network manager, chọn share
<vubuntor602> o mediafire
<vubuntor602> tui dien dan nuoc ngoai up len
<vubuntor252> CoconutCrab: share ở kết nối nào ? trên máy nào bạn ơi?
<n2i> vubuntor602: lấy link ở đâu?
<vubuntor602> dien dan ubuntu cho hp 2133
<vubuntor602> ma tieng anh
<n2i> vubuntor252: tạo mạng adhoc: share to other tại máy có mạng
<vubuntor602> co 3.3 mb ah
<vubuntor602> link http://download950.mediafire.com/agzxnkl56xgg/zq7acrnm3bkp444/5.75.32.87a-u1010-55689.tar.bz2
<bksupybot> Title: 5.75.32.87a-u1010-55689.tar.bz2 (at download950.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor602> xem cai do roi bay minh install voi
<vubuntor252> n2i: nhưng mình vào cái mobile Broadband ko có share bạn ơi
<vubuntor252> Mình muốn share mạng D-com từ máy bàn sang laptop bạn ơi?
<vubuntor602> ua
<vubuntor602> ma trong nay chua ai tung thu unity interface tren Ubuntu ha ?!
<vubuntor252> Mình muốn share mạng D-com từ máy bàn sang laptop thì làm sao các bạn ơi?
<n2i> vubuntor252: tạo mạng wire rồi share sang cho desktop thử coi
<n2i> vubuntor602: lấy cái link mediafire đấy ở đâu?
<vubuntor252> n2i: chỉ mình các bước làm đi bạn ơi? Mình chưa làm bao giờ:(
<n2i> vubuntor602: ở đây ít người đú mấy cái đó :D
<nobawk> muốn share từ máy bàn
<nobawk> sang laptop
<vubuntor252> nobawk: uh
<nobawk> thì phải biến cái laptop thành router
<vubuntor252> nobawk: giup minh với
<nobawk> rồi cho cái máy bàn route qua cái laptop
<nobawk> nói chung là nó lằng nhằng
<nobawk> nhưng mà làm đc
<vubuntor252> vậy chi minhf các bước đi bạn ơi
<vubuntor252> :-x
<vubuntor602> link mediafire day lay tren diendan :D
<vubuntor602> www.hpminiguide.com
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor602>  /forum
<n2i> cho cái link vào thớt luôn, chứ cho link như thế @@
<n2i> kiếm bạc mắt :D
<nobawk> vubuntor602: vẫn cái vụ unity đó hả?
<vubuntor602> vang :D
<vubuntor602> cai do la "ubuntu 10.10 netbook edition"
<vubuntor252> nobawk: giúp mình đi bạn ơi
<nobawk> vubuntor252: nói chung là nó hơi phức tạp, ko muốn chỉ vì nó rất dài dòng
<vubuntor602> Unity  la interface cua no
<nobawk> nếu ko có background thì lại hỏi loạn xị :3
<vubuntor602> ac
<vubuntor602> set 1 cai Adhoc
<vubuntor602> set BSSID vao
<vubuntor602> join vao day
<vubuntor602> set IP tinh
<nobawk> ko phải như thế, nó ko như wireless
<vubuntor602> default gateway
<nobawk> máy bàn có wireless ko?
<n2i> vubuntor602: có cái script đó
<vubuntor252> nobawk: bạn làm giúp mình qua teamviewer nhé
<vubuntor252> kết nối bằng d-com
<nobawk> rất tiếc chưa cài teamview :3
<vubuntor602> :))
<nobawk> vubuntor252: để thứ 2 nha
<vubuntor602> co cai script thi lam sao ha  n2i
<n2i> chạy nó
<vubuntor252> hay là tạo cho mình cái script cũng đc
<vubuntor252> :D
<nobawk> vubuntor252: bạn phải sửa script theo máy bạn
<n2i> có cái file hướng dẫn kìa vubuntor602
<nobawk> vubuntor252: ko hiểu lệnh thì sao sửa?
<vubuntor602> ok
<nobawk> vubuntor252: để thứ 2 đi
<n2i> file doc ý
<vubuntor602> file doc ah :D
<vubuntor602> u8hm,minh thay roi
<vubuntor252> nobawk: thì mình tranh thủ học luôn :D
<n2i> không chạy là chạy file script kia cơ
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor602> biet ma
<vubuntor602> :D
<vubuntor602> lam ji den muc ngu du vay :D
<nobawk> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<nobawk> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<nobawk> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<nobawk> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -j ACCEPT
<nobawk>  
<nobawk> vubuntor252: cái này để biến cái máy thành router
<C4NoC> (:\
<nobawk> vubuntor602: nhưng phải sửa lại eth0, eth1 thành cái của máy bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor252: nhưng phải sửa lại eth0, eth1 thành cái của máy bạn
<nobawk>  
<nobawk> vubuntor252: route cái máy bàn qua ip của laptop
<vubuntor252> chạy trên máy bàn à bạn?
<vubuntor602> hic
<nobawk> vubuntor252: trên laptop
<vubuntor602> minh chay may cai do ma ko thay tac dung
<nobawk> trên máy bàn chỉ route qua laptop thôi
<vubuntor252> nếu trên laptop thì có mỗi echo0
<nobawk> vubuntor252: nhưng phải sửa lại cái interface
<nobawk> vubuntor252: ví dụ cái kia thì cái eth1 phải sửa thành interface của cái 3g
<nobawk> vubuntor252: còn cái eth0 thì giữ nguyên nếu bạn nối với máy desktop qua một mạng có dây
<nobawk> vubuntor252: sudo -i
<nobawk> vubuntor252: rồi chạy mấy lệnh kia, nhớ sửa cái eth1 thành cái interface của 3g
<vubuntor252> minhf nối thẳng bạn ơi
<C4NoC> fsck nobawk
<vubuntor252> có đc ko bạn?
<nobawk> vubuntor252: hình như là hs0 gì đó
<nobawk> nối thẳng thì ko rõ
<nobawk> đại loại là phải đặt ip của gateway là của cái laptop
<nobawk> C4NoC: nhỉ nhỉ
 * nobawk thôi đi nấu cơm
<n2i> vubuntor602: không thấy tác dụng là sao?
<vubuntor602> troi
 * nobawk cúi rạp người chào anh deptrai 
<vubuntor602> noi vay thi rac roi voi academic quaq
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor602> don gian la
<n2i> là quá đơn giản? :D
<vubuntor602> 1 may co ip :192.168.1.1 subnet : 255.255.255.0 default gateway la : 192.168.1.1
<vubuntor602> may desktop de giong vay, ip thi doi thanh 192.168.1.2
<codai2810> ip
 * deptrai tho.t nobawk 
<vubuntor602> con muon tim hieu sau hon thi hoc CCNA hoac MCSE
<n2i> tiền đâu học mấy cái đó @@
<vubuntor602> minh hoc mcse ra xai ubuntu ne =))
 * n2i lủi, đói ăn chưa giám nghĩ mấy cái viết tắt to to đó :D
<vubuntor602> may cai do cui pap om
<vubuntor602> hoc chan
<vubuntor602> tha tu mo` suong hon di hoc do
<vubuntor602> n2i oi
<vubuntor602> minh vua chay file install do ma ko thay phan ung ji het la sao :(
<vubuntor602> co cach nao tu detect driver ko ?
<vubuntor602> tren dien dan tui nuoc ngoai bao la da co the cai xorg gi do
<vubuntor602> ma minh ko hieu lam
<n2i> có cái xorg-video-chrome gì đó, check xem
 * n2i card in teo, chả phải lo nghĩ gì, thành ra ít được vọc
<vubuntor602> 4500MHD ha :D
<nobawk> vubuntor602: next hop là chính nó hả?
<vubuntor602> nghien cuu cai nay giup minh thu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655384
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] HP2133 graphic problems - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<deptrai> nobawk, di làm chua?
<n2i> vubuntor602: haizz
<nobawk> deptrai: dạ đi làm rồi ạ
<nobawk> n2i: có CCNA với MCSE cơ mờ, chắc n2i ko đủ trình độ để chỉ rồi ;)
<deptrai> nobawk, làm cho ai ?
<nobawk> deptrai: UET ạ
<deptrai> UET, làm ve gi ?
<n2i> nobawk: vâng, em lủi rồi :D
<nobawk> deptrai: gõ đầu trẻ
<n2i> deptrai: anh xài irc client gì thế? sao toàn dấu ? á! thắc mắc xí :D
<vubuntor602> lam gi co CCNA :(
<deptrai> n2i, YChat
<nobawk> mình vẫn xem đc mà
<n2i> ủa, chắc tại client của mình rồi (_ _!)
<deptrai> nobawk, UET là gi ?
<deptrai> n2i, irssi ha?
<n2i> deptrai: pidgin
<vubuntor602> lam sao de chay 1 lenh duoi quyen root nhi may anh
<deptrai> n2i, mèn, pidgin
<n2i> anh xài CLI, né
<deptrai> vubuntor602, sudo "ten lenh"
<vubuntor602> thanks anh
<vubuntor602> em cu sudo root :(
<deptrai> vubuntor602, muon chuyen sang "root" thi sudo -s
<deptrai> UET : University of Education .... ?
<nobawk> deptrai: uni of engineer & tech
<nobawk> cái bạn gì nãy hỏi đã xong chưa ý nhở
<deptrai> la truong dai hoc nao vay ? k
 * deptrai ko rành may cai tên tieng Anh
<nobawk> deptrai: đại học công nghệ - ĐHQGHN
<n2i> deptrai: cái ychat cho window nhỉ
<n2i> tức là chạy trong cmd? :-/
<deptrai> nobawk, the à
<deptrai> n2i, u, cho windows
<deptrai> n2i, irssi ket hop voi screen rat ngon ;)
<nobawk> deptrai: vâng :D
 * n2i chỉ xài irssi chay thôi, còn gà lắm
<n2i> tmux
<deptrai> n2i, apt-get screen
<n2i> screen vs tmux?
 * deptrai ko biet tmux
 * n2i bị Tux|CommingHome dụ dỗ xài tmux :D
 * deptrai xai screen thay ngon, nen ko co ly do gi de thay ca
<n2i> bên win nếu xài GUI thì có cái ClicksAndWhistles cũng hay lắm :D
<nobawk> n2i: dùng chatzilla trên ff cũng đc
<nobawk> deptrai: tmux có vài cái ngon hơn screen, screen nhiều cái hay ho hơn tmux :D
<n2i> à, có lần xài addon để chat, khổ nỗi nếu focus phát là nó tắt, không chỉnh được==> nghỉ
<n2i> nobawk: như thế nghĩa là sao? đại khái là ko ông nào hơn ông nào hở!
 * deptrai da lau roi ko con dung ff
<nobawk> n2i: tmux như 1 bản thu ngọn của screen, nhưng có thêm vài cái mà screen ko có
<nobawk> deptrai: vertical split screen ko có :D
<deptrai> nobawk, /me chi can tab
<nobawk> deptrai: :D
<nobawk> deptrai: nhìn cái split của tmux hay lắm á
<deptrai> nobawk, co the tmux co nhung cai hay, ai co lua chon cua nguoi do ;)
<deptrai> cung nhu /me da hon nam nay, ko con dung firefox hay IE nua
<nobawk> deptrai: yeah
<deptrai> mac du firefox hay ;)
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu ra nhìn
<CoconutCrab> tmux man đọc dễ hỉu
<deptrai> hi CoconutCrab
 * CoconutCrab bông giua deptrai 
<deptrai> CoconutCrab,
<deptrai> hien gio dang lam viec o dau ?
 * CoconutCrab bám váy mẹ :'(
<deptrai> co viec gi lien quan den M$ o SG ko?
 * CoconutCrab ở quê lun :'(
<deptrai> CoconutCrab, vay à
 * CoconutCrab gật gật :'(
<deptrai> CoconutCrab, chua ra truong .
<deptrai> ?
 * CoconutCrab gật gật :'(
<vubuntor223> nobawk: bạn ơi
<vubuntor223> cái eth1 thay bằng cái nào cơ?
<nobawk> vubuntor223: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> vubuntor223: ifconfig
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor223
<ubot2> vubuntor223: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * deptrai di ngu
<vubuntor223> nobawk: nhưng laptop của mình ko có mạng :(
<nobawk> ko có mạng là sao?
<nobawk> ko phải là dùng 3g đó sao?
<vubuntor223> nó ở trên máy bàn nè
<nobawk> thế cuối cùng là h như thế nào?
<nobawk> laptop ko vào đc 3g hả?
<nobawk> vubuntor223: trình bày rõ ràng lại xem nào
<n2i> hồi nãy nghe như 3g ở trên laptop mà
<vubuntor223> trên máy bàn
<vubuntor223> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572632/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor223> ifconfig đó
<nobawk> máy bàn cũng đc
<vubuntor223> trên máy bàn đấy
<nobawk> vubuntor223: thay cái eth1 bằng cái ppp0
<nobawk> vubuntor223: bất kể chỗ nào có eth1 đều thay = ppp0
<nobawk> vubuntor223: sudo -i
<n2i> nobawk: cái 3g là theo kiểu pppoe?
<vubuntor223> làm trên máy bàn phải ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor223: rồi chạy mấy lệnh ở trên
<nobawk> n2i: tùy
<nobawk> vubuntor223: ờ
<nobawk> rồi nối laptop vào máy bàn
<nobawk> rồi đặt lại gateway cho laptop là cái ip của máy bàn
<nobawk> sudo -i
<nobawk> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<vubuntor223> nhưng trên laptop mình sửa /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward là 1 rồi
<nobawk> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<nobawk> vubuntor223: cần trên máy bàn, laptop ko cần
<nobawk> iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<vubuntor223> uh, để mình sửa lại
<nobawk> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o ppp0 -j ACCEPT
<nobawk>  
<nobawk> đó
<nobawk> tất cả cái đó trên desktop
<C4NoC> fsck nobawk
<nobawk> laptop cấu hình mạng bình thường
<vubuntor223> cấu hình bình thường là dùng DHCP à bạn?
<nobawk> ko
<nobawk> vubuntor223: có switch ở đó hả?
<vubuntor223> ko
<vubuntor223> nối thẳng mà
<nobawk> vubuntor223: cái gateway, trên máy lap phải là cái desk
<vubuntor223> 192.168.1.1?
<nobawk> vubuntor223: bạn đặt ip cho cái desk thế nào
<nobawk> vubuntor223: cái này chắc phải cấu hình ip tĩnh
<nobawk> vubuntor223: desk với lap phải ping đc nhau đã
<vubuntor223> ip:192.168.1.2/255.255.255.0/192.168.1.1
<vubuntor223> có phải ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor223: quan trọng là mình thấy bạn chưa đặt ip cho cái desktop
<vubuntor223> vậy đặt làm sao bạn ơi?
<nobawk> thì đặt ip tĩnh cho 2 cái máy
<nobawk> rồi ping lẫn nhau
<nobawk> xem đúng chưa
 * nobawk gõ nhiều mỏi tay ;3
<C4NoC> fsck nobawk
<nobawk> mất công lại còn bị C4NoC fsck :3
<vubuntor223> vãn không đc bạn ơi
<vubuntor223> :(
<vubuntor223> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572643/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor223> ping thế phải ko bạn?
<vubuntor223> nobawk: giúp mình đi bạn :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor223: game rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor223: hẹn giờ hành chính vào thứ 2 :D
<nobawk> vubuntor223: đấy là máy desk hay lap
<vubuntor223> C4NoC: giờ hành chính mình đi học :(
<vubuntor223> là máy desktop
<vubuntor223> máy laptop là ping 192.168.1.1
<nobawk> vubuntor223: laptop ping đc ko?
<vubuntor223> nobawk: có
<nobawk> vubuntor223: vào laptop gõ lệnh route -n
<nobawk> vubuntor223: nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor223> nó cũng tương tự như thế
<nobawk> tương tự là thế nào
<vubuntor223> nó ra một bảng Ip
<nobawk> phải route cái laptop qua desktop
<nobawk> muốn chửi quá
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor223
<ubot2> vubuntor223: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor223: paste nội dung lên
<nobawk> xem nó ra cái gì
 * nobawk dạo này mình nóng tính ghê ta :3
 * nobawk thôi từ  mai ko súp pót súp pọt gì nữa
<C4NoC> fsck nobawk
<vubuntor223> laptop ko có mạng :(
<nobawk> C4NoC: ếu có ai host mà sao fsck mình hoài
<vubuntor223> ko post lên đc
<nobawk> vubuntor223: ko có mạng thì copy vào file text
<nobawk> vubuntor223: rồi chép qua desktop rồi paste
<nobawk> có thế thôi :3
<nobawk> mà h là có mạng rồi
<n2i> nobawk: đến giờ rồi đó
<nobawk> nối đc với desktop rồi
<n2i> mỏi tay chưa? :D
<nobawk> có mạng giữa desk và lap rồi
<nobawk> n2i: tất nhiên mỏi
<vubuntor223> ko có mà bạng ơi :(
<nobawk> hai
<nobawk> thôi thì chơi kiểu thầy bói xem voi
<nobawk> vubuntor223: vào máy laptop gõ lệnh
<vubuntor223> để mình mô tả nhé
<vubuntor223> uh
<vubuntor223> lệnh chi?
<nobawk> vubuntor223: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<nobawk> rồi vào firefox thử
<nobawk> với điều kiện tất cả các lệnh đã chỉ ở trên ko có lệnh nào chạy bị lỗi
<nobawk> đặt biệt là cái forward trong /proc phải là 1
<nobawk> ko đc thì bạn tự chịu
 * nobawk té đi chơi
<vubuntor223> not available :(
<nobawk> cái gì not available?
<nobawk> ko phải đã nối 2 máy vào nhau rồi sao?
<vubuntor223> uh
<vubuntor223> nhưng ko có mạng chứ sao
<nobawk> ko đc thì thôi vậy
<nobawk> thì xem lại dns
<nobawk> xem lại cái gateway
<nobawk> đúng là đã trỏ default gateway vào cái desk chưa
<nobawk> trên cái desk đã ip foward chưa
<vubuntor223> rồi
<nobawk> mấy cái lệnh dùng iptables chạy có lỗi ko
<nobawk> thôi ko đc thì kcmn
 * nobawk đi chơi
<vubuntor223> ko lỗi 1 cái nào
<n2i> thích câu gần cuối ấy :D
<vubuntor223> kcmn là sao?
<n2i> à
<n2i> đại khái là...khó giải thích, phải tự hiểu thôi, can qua rồi khắc biết :D
<n2i> bulubuloa: có ông nào ở INF hay gì gì ấy nhỉ? lâu nay có hô hào hoạt động gì không?
<bulubuloa> có a huy đang làm ở đó
<bulubuloa> nhưng lâu chả thấy liên lạc chi trơn
<n2i> cũng không thấy có gì trên forum, chắc ổng bận quá?
<vubuntor223> cho mình hỏi, sao mỗi khi mình connect với laptop thì lại mất mạng ở máy desktop trong khi d-com báo vẫn kết nối vậy?
<n2i> hay hôm nào nếu có kha khá người, ta gặp mặt cái :D
<bulubuloa> nếu gặp mặt thì có thể liên lạc đc cỡ ~ 10 người
<C4NoC> vubuntor223: route -n
<C4NoC> xem route thế nào
<n2i> bulubuloa: hmm, nghe hay đấy :D
<vubuntor223> C4NoC: dòng cuối phần gate way trên laptop là 192.168.1.1
<bulubuloa> ơ trước có cái hội dnlug trên fb mà giờ không thấy đâu :-s
<vubuntor223> 2 dòng đầu phần Destination là: 192.168.1.0 và 192.254.0.0
<vubuntor223> phần interface đều là eth0
<vubuntor223> dòng Flags là U, U, UG lần lượt trên 3 dòng
<bulubuloa> n2i: ở đn à :-s
 * n2i học ở đây mà :-/
<bulubuloa> ở đây là ở đâu ?
<n2i> đà nẵng :D nên mới bắt chuyện chứ
<bulubuloa> học bk à
<n2i> không
<n2i> nhưng ở gần đó
<vubuntor874> C4NoC: route trên laptop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572653/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor874: mềnh bùn ngủ qué
<vubuntor874> C4NoC: route trên desktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572654/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> đợi mai mốt nhé
<vubuntor874> :(
<n2i> vubuntor874: giờ hành chính, thứ 2 tuần kế! see U later! :D
<vubuntor874> n2i: could u do me a favor? ;;)
<n2i> nâu nâu ... am on li ơ niu bai ;)
<vubuntor874> :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor874: chịu khó qua tuần đê
<C4NoC> đang uýt en
<vubuntor047> minh moi cai lai win
<vubuntor047> minh hoi chut
<vubuntor047> truoc minh co cai ubuntu bang live cd
<vubuntor047> luc boot co ca cua ubuntu nhung h khong thay
<vubuntor047> ban nao huong dan minh khoi fuc lai duoc ko
<vubuntor047> huong dan minh ca cach go bo hoan toan ubuntu nua
<vubuntor047> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor047> :((
<vubuntor047> ??
<nobawk> !find zope
<codai2810> oài thôi
<codai2810> @@
<nobawk> !find build-essential
<nobawk> fsck ubot2
<codai2810> sorry ubot2
#ubuntu-vn 2011-02-27
<vubuntor050> mấy anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor050> bên win có phần mềm chia IP bên U mình có không
<n2i> chia ip? -/
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor050> vang
<vubuntor050> mua dia chi roi chia
<n2i> vubuntor050: mua đĩa rồi chia? Chia địa chỉ IP? Là sao? Xài chương trình gì mà phải mua đĩa?
<vubuntor050> Cho địa chỉ mạng 192.168.10.0/24 dùng phần mềm chia
<n2i> ý là chia ra để biết thôi hả? hay là muốn cấu hình một mạng LAN nào đó?
<vubuntor050> chia xong roi cau hinh mang luon
<vubuntor050> chia tay duoi lam
 * n2i không hiểu lắm yêu cầu này
<n2i> gúc đê
<vubuntor050> n2i:có khi nào nghien cuu ve mang ben Win không hả
 * n2i ít xài win :-/
<vubuntor050> tại hồi học mạng
<vubuntor050> co biet
<n2i> à, vậy miêu tả lại yêu cầu của cậu, và cách làm việc của công cụ kia nghe cái
<vubuntor050> khoai roi ha
<vubuntor050> vi du nhu tren day
<vubuntor050> gio di mua dia chi mang
<vubuntor050> 192.168.10.0/24
<vubuntor050> roi gio vi nhu o nha co 20 cai may nha
<vubuntor050> gio minh dung dia chi do chia ra roi dat cho 20 cai may thoi
<n2i> chia hay list địa chỉ với một add cho trước bên trên như cậu thì có một tool, nó tính cho, nhưng mà hình như không chia thì phải :D
<n2i> nhưng còn cấu hình cho từng máy thì tự tay thôi
 * n2i chỉ biết có thế
<vubuntor050> uh
<vubuntor050> cau hinh thi phai tung may roi
<vubuntor050> lam sao tu dong dc ha
<vubuntor050> list cac dia chi ra ha ?
 * n2i chịu thôi, chưa có mạng thì sao mà tự động được
<vubuntor050> ma cau hinh tu dong dc ha
<vubuntor050> neu co mang
<n2i> muốn có mạng thì phải cấu hình
<n2i> muốn cấu hình thì phải bằng tay
<n2i> muốn tự động thì phải có mạng
<n2i> muốn có mạng.. :D
<vubuntor050> ack
<vubuntor050> nhoc nhan wa ha
<vubuntor050> gioi thieu tool di
<n2i> lol
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor050> cai vi vay
<vubuntor050> khong co ha chem gio ha
<n2i> GIP IP Calculator Tool, xài thử xem có phải không
<vubuntor050> trem win ha
<n2i> đang nói bên Ubuntu mà
<vubuntor050> heh
<vubuntor050> xin loi ha
<vubuntor050> thay ten nham
<vubuntor050> ma hinh nhu la tren cho nay anh bo show het ha len day it thay ai tra loi ngoai anh ra
<vubuntor050> anh cac biet U nhieu lan ha
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
 * n2i haizz..không có ai trả lời thì /me trả lời cho đông vui room thế thôi, hiểu biết gì đâu :D
<nobawk> !find wireless-compat
<vubuntor050> phai kong do
<nobawk> !find linux-backport
<n2i> nobawk: anh spam gì thế?
<n2i> vubuntor050: viết tiếng việt đi
<nobawk> bot gì ko trả lời mình (:\
<vubuntor050> vâng
<n2i> chắc nó đang buồn ngủ, chưa trả lời :D
<vubuntor688> hello các huynh
<vubuntor688> ko bạn nào onl à
<n2i> không....
<vubuntor688> ?
<n2i> câu trước gọi huynh, câu sau gọi bạn, câu nữa chắc gọi thằng quá @@
<vubuntor688> ^^
<vubuntor988> hi
<vubuntor688> cho đệ hỏi vài câu
 * n2i hôm nay lại nắng nóng
<vubuntor988> where are you? :@
<vubuntor688> đệ có câu hỏi : Có bao nhiêu bản phân phối chính thức của UBUNTU
<vubuntor688> cái này có phải là vesion ko nhẻ huynh
 * n2i lắm con 88 nhỉ, thêm ít 88 nữa coi nào, chiều ra ngóng 2 con 88 vs 33 luôn :D
<vubuntor988> alo
<vubuntor988> hỏi cái nào:) anh em
<n2i> vubuntor988: spam!
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor988> bị mất thành border
<vubuntor988> hôm khởi động lên thì có,hôm thì mất
<vubuntor988> border của window
<vubuntor988> ôi câu hỏi của mình thật khó đó mà
<vubuntor988> cao thủ ubuntu cũng ngồi câm như hạt thóc
<n2i> vubuntor988: hôm nào có ấy mà,, thì lấy 502 dán nó lại, thế thôi
<vubuntor988> ác đấy
<vubuntor988> còn ba mẹ nữa
<n2i> nobawk: anh hộ em khoản ném gạch cái :D
<vubuntor988> họ sao chịu nổi sự thật là không có dấu x dấu vuông trên cửa sổ
<nobawk> dấu x
<nobawk> thì đơn giản ý mờ
<nobawk> vào phần theme chỉnh lại là xong
<vubuntor988> alt f4 hả
<vubuntor988> khỏi bày đi
<nobawk> chuột phải vào desktop
<vubuntor988> không có thanh border  chỉnh củ khoai hả
<nobawk> chọn change desktop background
<nobawk> chỉ vào phần theme, chọn clear look
<vubuntor988> oran clearlook đây,quan trong thême  thì có mà mất thanh border
<vubuntor988> còn vụ samba nữa bày coi anh
<n2i> nobawk: anh nên mỏi tay sớm hơn chứ ;)
<vubuntor988> dù làm đúng hướng dẫn sự dụng, vẫn không share nổi:(
<nobawk> mất bo đơ như lào
<nobawk> chụp ảnh coi
<n2i> nobawk: chắc là compiz bị chết
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<n2i> không thì metacity toi
<nobawk> thế gỡ bố compiz ra
<n2i> không rõ ông xài cái nào
<nobawk> chạy metacity ko :3
<vubuntor988> em cài samba rồi nautilus nó, share file, rồi còn từ chmod 777 cho nó ,ở máy ảo win thấy file được share nhưng bảo là không đủ thẩm quyền không thấy path
<n2i> vubuntor688: lên trang chủ ubuntu mà ngó, có nói đấy
<vubuntor988> hi hi nghe mấy anh bảo compiz em vào reload lại thế là lại ngon lành cành đào rồi nè:))
<vubuntor988> còn vụ samba sao nhỉ  mấy anh:)
<vubuntor988> dạ
<n2i> :-/ sao lại tự dưng dạ vậy
<vubuntor988> ối thất quái quỷ
<vubuntor988> máy ảo mấy hôm trước còn sài được sao hôm nay lại bệnh hoạn thế nhỉ
<vubuntor988> tự dưng dạ vì đọc nhầm đoạn trên "chụp ảnh"
<nobawk> máy ảo hả
<nobawk> máy ảo mà phải xoắn :3
<boss14420> Cho em hỏi cách sử dụng font unicode trong cli (không phải termonal amulator trong X) ?
<nobawk> boss14420: muốn dùng tiếng việt
<nobawk> boss14420: thì có cái font gì gì quên tên rồi
<boss14420> Hic
<nobawk> boss14420: viscii10-8x16
<nobawk> boss14420: mình đang dùng font này
<nobawk> nhưng ubuntu có cái font gì đẹp đẹp
<nobawk> n2i: tiếng việt trong console của ubuntu dùng font gì thì đẹp?
<n2i> nobawk: font bên U to hơn
<n2i> quên tên rồi :D
<boss14420> Đây là font trong console từ khi chưa mở X cơ
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thì dùng cái viscii10-8x16 đó
<nobawk> ai nói font đã vào X đâu
<boss14420> đê em thử xem
<n2i> Vietnamese-... lol có từng mà không nhớ nổi
<n2i> boss14420: ubuntu hở?
<boss14420> archlinux, nhưng chắc cũng giống như U
<n2i> font: Vietnamese-Fixed*..
<boss14420> để em tìm thử xem
<nobawk> archlinux chắc ko giống
<n2i> uhm
<nobawk> nhưng cái font viscii10-8x16 thì ở đâu cũng có
<nobawk> sửa lại file config của consolekit
<n2i> chắc không giống, không nhớ lần trước làm sao nữa :D
<nobawk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fonts
<bksupybot> Title: Fonts - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<boss14420> Font viscii hiện tiếng việt được rồi
<boss14420> Thế có font nào hiện được tiếng Trung Nhật Hàn không ?
<n2i> có phải mớ font đó lôi từ gói console-terminus về không biết
<nobawk> có cả đống
<nobawk> vự tìm hiểu đi
<boss14420> để em thử tìm xem
<boss14420> đúng là gói terminus-font có cả đống font
<nobawk> n2i: có dùng ubuntu thì chôm hộ cái font đó, coi thử xem đẹp ko :D
<vubuntor516> anh C4NoC Æ¡i\
<vubuntor516> anh CoconutCrab Æ¡i\
<vubuntor516> Công an geminious ơi
<vubuntor005> alo
<vubuntor005> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi 1 chút về netbean được không
<vubuntor516> vubuntor005: hỏi giề
<vubuntor516> vubuntor005: dùng M$ VS mà code
<vubuntor005> mình dùng ubuntu mới hỏi chứ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<Lokiheero> :-/
<vubuntor516> Ubuntu lởm lắm
 * CoconutCrab mài mài dao
<vubuntor005> :-s
 * Lokiheero chuẩn bị đồ nghè
 * vubuntor516 nghề của CoconutCrab mà =))
<vubuntor516> vubuntor005: mình dùng ngày hỏng 3 lần
<vubuntor516> khởi động không lên là chuyện bình thường
<vubuntor516> chưa kể thi thoảng còn màn hình đen bí ẩn nữac
<vubuntor516> (xấu hơn cái màn hình xanh của Windows)
<vubuntor005> @516: vậy bạn về xài máy tính casio ấy ... đừng xài máy vi tính nữa
<vubuntor005> =))
<vubuntor516> vubuntor005: cái đấy khó xài lắm
<vubuntor516> bàn phím hem QWERTY
<vubuntor516> mà cũng hem dùng được Drovak
<vubuntor516> vubuntor005: hem còn gì để nói nữa hả\
<vubuntor516> CoconutCrab: mài dao xong chưa
<vubuntor516> Lokiheero: đồ nghề đâu rồi
<vubuntor046> may ban cho minh hoi,minh cai ubuntu chung voi win7,ben win7 minh co cai kiss con buntu ko cai,vay khi su dung ubuntu thi kiss co bao ve luon ko vay?
<C4NoC> kiss?
<C4NoC> wtf?
 * n2i bonus wtf
<vubuntor046> noi j minh ko hieu gi het vay
<C4NoC> kiss là cái của nợ gì?
<vubuntor046> xin loi
<vubuntor046> kaspersky
<vubuntor046> phan mem diet virus kaspersky
<C4NoC> ờ, đúng là của nợ thật
<C4NoC> vubuntor046: ubuntu chả cần gì cái thứ đó
<vubuntor046> tai sao vay ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor046: cứ chạy xả láng, down tẹt bô, lướt xxx vô tư nhá
<vubuntor046> firefox tu bao ve neu phat hien virus lun ak?
<n2i> C4NoC hài quá :D
<vubuntor046> sao the?
<n2i> vubuntor046: phải nói là kis chứ, ai biểu là kiss
<C4NoC> vubuntor046: ờ, cứ nhìn con vidzút
<C4NoC> cười đểu vào mặt  nó
<C4NoC> rồi ném nó vào thùng rác
<C4NoC> xong
<n2i> thách mày làm gì được máy tao đấy :D
<vubuntor046> ak ak zui tinh qua.
<C4NoC> đói qué
<codai2810> ai cho em hỏi với
<codai2810> sao em ko đăng nhập gtalk bằng pidgin đc nhỉ
 * n2i xài vô tư
<C4NoC> codai2810: tất nhiên
<C4NoC> đói
<C4NoC> đi cạp rơm với làm vài cơ bida
<C4NoC> hế hế
<codai2810> C4NoC: dạ?
<C4NoC> ai đi với mềnh hem
 * codai2810 tát anh C4NoC
<C4NoC> codai2810: tất nhiên là được
<C4NoC> :|
<codai2810> C4NoC: em hỏi sao em ko đăng nhập đc :|
<C4NoC> codai2810: vì sai pass
<C4NoC> vì sai username
<n2i> codai2810: nó không báo gì sao?
<C4NoC> vì anh đăng nhập được
<codai2810> C4NoC: báo not authorized
<codai2810> n2i:
<n2i> okay
 * n2i rút
<codai2810> C4NoC: ko phải sai pass hay username, vì mọi khi vẫn đăng nhập bình thường, hiện tại vẫn đăng nhập bằng web đc @@
<C4NoC> codai2810: /me dòm dòm thấy nobawk
<codai2810> :|
 * codai2810 đang bực mình
 * C4NoC lén lén bò đi
<codai2810> okay
<n2i> @@
<vubuntor298> any one here ?
 * vubuntor516 bóp cổ CoconutCrab 
<CoconutCrab> Æ -\
<vubuntor315> có ai ko
<vubuntor315> mình cổ support về mail server
<vubuntor315> helpp
<nobawk> !mail server
<ubot2> Factoid 'mail server' not found
<vubuntor315> co ai ko help me
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> vubuntor315, vubuntor516: ????
<vubuntor516> GeekComp: nhìn cái giề
<GeekComp> vubuntor516: ặc
<GeekComp> mới mở lời đã chọc ngoáy /me rồi
<vubuntor315> có ai rành về cấu hình postfix + dovecot ko cho hỏi với ?
<vubuntor315> có ai rành về cấu hình postfix + dovecot ko cho hỏi với ?
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor315> ?
<nobawk> có vấn đề chi?
<vubuntor315> minh cau hinh
<vubuntor315> minh gui mail dc ra n goai
<vubuntor315> ma ở ngoài gui mail vào ko dc
<vubuntor315> voi lại mình còn thắc mắc ở khúc gửi mail từ ngoài vào trong
<vubuntor315> no se lưu thế nào ?
<vubuntor315> mong bạn chỉ giúp
<nobawk> nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor315> khi minh send mail tu ngoai vao trong
<vubuntor315> hinh nhu  nó ko vào
<vubuntor315> mà he thong postfix gui lai 1 mail cho minh
<vubuntor315> hinh nhu là ko thành cong
<vubuntor315> bạn có thể giải thích cách chuyển đổi mail giữa postfix và dovecot dùm minh voi
<vubuntor315> minh chưa hiểu chỗ đó
<nobawk> vubuntor315: nói gửi mail lại cho bạn như thế nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor315: ý mình là cái nội dùng ý
<vubuntor315> ok
<nobawk> vubuntor315: bạn đang dùng hđh nào?
<nobawk> vubuntor315: postfix gửi nhận mail ok chưa
<vubuntor315> chÆ°a
<vubuntor315> gá»­i mail ra ngoai ok roi
<vubuntor315> ma cái phần nhận mail từ ngoài vào
<vubuntor315> mình chưa hieu cách hoạt động
<vubuntor315> mong bạn giúp đỡ
<vubuntor315> de minh chup hinh
<vubuntor315> cai loi
<vubuntor315> http://nguy-hiem.co.cc/4.png
<vubuntor315> ne ban coi xem
<vubuntor315> day la cai mail no send lai
<vubuntor315> ban có thể hướng dẫn min cách cấu hình để nhận mail với dc ko
<vubuntor315> minh ko hiểu phần đó
<nobawk> vubuntor315: mailbox does not exist kìa
<nobawk> vubuntor315: check log của postfix xem nó bị lỗi gì thì sửa
<nobawk> vubuntor315: bạn gửi mail qua smtp à?
<vubuntor315> o`
<vubuntor315> port 25 ấy
<vubuntor315> giờ de minh post cai cấu hình của main.cf và dovecot.conf
<vubuntor315> ban xem giúp minh với nhé
<vubuntor315> cái chỗ post code đâu rùi nhỉ
<nobawk> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor315> rui ok doi minh ti
<vubuntor315> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572963/
 * nobawk bò đi ngủ trưa
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor315> cai nay la dovecot
<vubuntor315> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572964/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor315> cai nay là main cua postfix
<vubuntor315> mong bạn giúp đỡ
<nobawk> vubuntor315: cấu hình dns chưa?
<vubuntor315> dns minh xai dns trung gian
<vubuntor315> cua mat bao
<vubuntor315> cau hinh rồi
<vubuntor315>  minh sợ là sai gì trong 2 file config thoi
<nobawk> vubuntor315: vào log của dovecot với postfix
<nobawk> vubuntor315: tìm xem lỗi gì rồi xem lại file config
<nobawk> vubuntor315: thường ở trong /var/log
<nobawk> chưa bật thì bật nó lên
<nobawk> đi ngủ trưa chút đã
<vubuntor315> bật rùi
<vubuntor315> tai vì minh telnet thử vao thi dc
<vubuntor315> mà bạn xem 2 file cau hinh đ1o có thiếu hay sai gì ko ?
<nobawk> (:\
<nobawk> vubuntor315: xem log đi
<nobawk> file cấu hình dài thế nhìn nổ mắt quá :3
 * nobawk đi ngủ
<vubuntor315> @@
<vubuntor315> ac
<vubuntor315> di ngủ rùi ha
<vubuntor693> ban no bawk oi
<vubuntor693> ban nobawk oi
<vubuntor693> hú hú
<vubuntor693> có ai ko
<vubuntor693> co ai ko
<vubuntor828> chuyen gi vay
<nobawk> :3
<chocolaate-maan> hacker! http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
<bksupybot> Title: Upload Mirrors -Easy file upload to multiple free file hosts - Download - psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar (at uploadmirrors.com)
<vubuntor256> xin chi dum minh cach cai dat vlc player voi !
<n2i> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> software-center
<nobawk> !vlc
<ubot2> Factoid 'vlc' not found
<vubuntor054> muốn cài fonts tiếng việt trong openffice như thế nào hả các bác
<vubuntor054> em dùng fedora 14
<GeekComp> vubuntor054: cài font cho fedỏa đi
<vubuntor054> trong termial có nhiều fonts lắm nhưng em ko biết chọn cái nào cả
<GeekComp> @.@
<GeekComp> ngáo ộp đã lên
<vubuntor967> hi
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<n2i> ai nói gì ấy nhỉ? ;-/
<vubuntor967> em cần mấy anh support ạ
<codai2810> !ask
<vubuntor967> :)
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor967> câu trên nghe quen quen
<vubuntor967> hình như nghe cũng thường xuyên thì phải:)
<vubuntor967> sau đây em xin hỏi
<vubuntor967> vấn đề facebook ạ
<codai2810> vubuntor967: sao ko hỏi đi, hay định tán ubot2 hở?
<vubuntor967> dù đã sửa và vào được
<n2i> chúng tôi xin trân trọng mời bạn vubuntor967 cứ trình bày câu hỏi
<n2i> à
<vubuntor967> nhưng sau mỗi lần khởi động lại mất sự sữa chữa
<n2i> codai2810 thật tinh tế :D
<vubuntor967> em dùng sudo nautilus  và sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf để sửa
<vubuntor967> nhưng sưa xong lưu lại vào được facebook rồi cứ tắt máy khởi động là mất
<vubuntor967> oài cao thủ ubuntu đi vắng hết rồi à,hay câu hỏi khó quá :))
<n2i> khó quá. haizz
<codai2810> khó quá, để ubot2 trả lời thôi
<vubuntor967> không phải vậy chứ nhờ anh chuẩn đoán bệnh cái
<vubuntor967> :(
<n2i> xài ISP nào mà cần phải chỉnh cực thế?
 * n2i chỉ đổi DNS là xong
<vubuntor967> em dùng viettel coporation
<vubuntor967> vâng
 * codai2810 ko biết bệnh của nó là gì
<vubuntor967> em chỉnh rồi trong /etc/resolv.còn
<vubuntor967> em chỉnh rồi trong /etc/resolv.conf
<vubuntor967> mà vấn đề là sửa rồi khởi động lại máy thì lại mất
<vubuntor967> sửa cả trăm lần rồi, săp chai tay luôn;)
<n2i> siêng quá :D
<vubuntor967> vấn đề này không chỉ ở máy em + 2 máy hàng xóm ,là bệnh chung mấy anh lưu ý nhé
<codai2810> eh
<codai2810> 2 máy hàng xóm cũng dùng linux à?
<vubuntor967> có chứ ạ
<vubuntor967> em dụ mà
<codai2810> okay
<codai2810> họ cũng gõ chai tay rồi à :-/
<vubuntor967> không
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor967> họ không vào em cũng ghét face book
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> thế thì bỏ đi
<codai2810> vubuntor967: tốt, khỏi chỉnh :))
<vubuntor967> là vấn đề muốn mà dám không cho em vào thì cần phải xử
<codai2810> vubuntor967: nếu gõ chai tay rồi thì dùng chuột click click thử cho đỡ mỏi
<vubuntor967> mấy anh giải quyết cái , rốt cuộc là gì,em còn support khách hàng nữa chứ:(
<codai2810> click vào biểu tượng mạng rồi edit đổi DNS thử xem
<codai2810> :-/
<vubuntor967> quan trọng là chỉnh xong vào được,ngày mai vào coi lại thì lại thấy như lần đầu tiên vào:@
<codai2810> cái í thì /me ko biết sửa @@
<codai2810> các siêu nhân đang bận ăn tối
<n2i> (07:47:32 PM) codai2810: vubuntor967: nếu gõ chai tay rồi thì dùng chuột click click thử cho đỡ mỏi haha
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: chỉnh cả /etc/dhcp/dhcp3.conf nữa
<GeekComp> .g làm sao để chính DNS ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=11556
<vubuntor967> ồ vậy ạ
<vubuntor967> dạ
<bksupybot> Title: Hỏi về chỉnh DNS trong HDH MeeGo trên Laptop - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: vô đó mà xem
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor967> vâng cảm ơn anh
 * n2i có cần làm gì đâu nhi?
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: từ từd
<GeekComp> đợi /me search lại
 * codai2810 cũng ko làm gì :-??
<vubuntor967> oặc,thì lại sudo vi/etc/resolv.conf :((
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: đây
<GeekComp> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9401
<vubuntor967> cùng lắm lại sudo nautilus :(
<bksupybot> Title: Làm sao chỉnh được DNS cho Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: đọc bài của pat109
<vubuntor967> dạ
<vubuntor967> để em xem ạ
<GeekComp> sao ai cũng gọi mình là anh thế nhỉ
<vubuntor967> đúng bệnh rồi:))
 * GeekComp già lắm đâu
<vubuntor967> anh search ác chiến nhỉ:))
<codai2810> GeekComp: ok, từ giờ gọi /me là chị
 * GeekComp mới 20 tuổi
<codai2810> GeekComp sẽ đc /me gọi là em
<codai2810> :)
 * GeekComp đạp codai2810 
 * codai2810 đạp lại GeekComp
 * GeekComp xoa xoa codai2810 
<GeekComp> ko manly đựoc như ng ta tức à
 * codai2810 tát GeekComp
 * n2i đạp thay codai2810, codai2810 đạp nhẹ quá
<codai2810> có gì mà tức
<nobawk> vubuntor967: có money ko, support ngay :3
 * nobawk đang đói chưa có gì ăn :3
 * codai2810 xinh gái hơn GeekComp là cái chắc
<n2i> há, bị tát rồi
<GeekComp> @@
<n2i> codai2810: tất nhiên
<n2i> :D
<codai2810> n2i: ;))
 * GeekComp núp thôi ko là bị soi
<n2i> bắt tay cái, hehe, GeekComp đừng tủi nhá!
 * GeekComp móc hàng long trảo thủ n2i
<codai2810> sao bỗng dưng có tận 2 biểu tượng unikey hiện lên thế này nhỉ
<n2i> bỏ tủ kính rồi, hehe
<GeekComp> codai2810: há há
<vubuntor967> :))
<vubuntor967> cám ơn anh Geek
<GeekComp> codai2810: đó là icon nguồn
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: no prob
<codai2810> GeekComp: tại mọi khi ko thấy
<vubuntor967> à cho em hỏi luôn vụ share máy ảo và ubuntu với
<GeekComp> codai2810: 10.10 bị vaỵa
<codai2810> sao hôm nay nó mới bị nhỉ
<codai2810> mọi khi có bị đâu
<GeekComp> codai2810: /me chịu
<codai2810> uh huh
<GeekComp> mấy lần bị vậy
<GeekComp> thế nên tắt lun icon nguồn
<vubuntor459> cac ban chi minh mo webcam cua may voi!
<GeekComp> vubuntor459: dùng soft cheese
<n2i> vubuntor967: virtual box? máy ảo win?
<nobawk> gán cái device đó vào máy ảo
<vubuntor967> dạ
<nobawk> có driver + software nữa là chạy phe phé
<vubuntor967> không share nôi file anh ơi
<vubuntor967> em dùng samba
<vubuntor459> cac ban chi minh mo webcam cua may voi!
<GeekComp> .g cheese repository | vubuntor459 459
<nobawk> chắc làm chưa đúng thì ko share đc
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://agecon2.tamu.edu/people/faculty/capps-oral/agec%20635/Readings/At-Home%20Consumption%20of%20Cheese%20-%20A%20Purchase-Infrequency%20Model.pdf
<GeekComp> mà cheese có sẵn nhỉ
<nobawk> vubuntor459: cài cheese vào
<GeekComp> quên mất
<nobawk> vubuntor459: rồi bật cheese lên
<n2i> share file với máy ảo thì xài samba làm gì cho cực
<GeekComp> vubuntor459: sudo apt-get install cheese
<vubuntor967> cheese hả anh:))
<vubuntor967> để em coi, bao nhiêu lần làm với samba mà ế được gì cả :))
<nobawk> kìa ai muốn cheese kìa
 * nobawk làm với samba phát nào đc phát đó :3
<vubuntor459> cac ban chi minh mo webcam cua may voi!
 * GeekComp cưcj nhọc đi tải ghost win 7
<GeekComp> vubuntor459: sudo apt-get install cheese
<GeekComp> móa nói nãy h mà bố ko nghe
<vubuntor459> cheese la j ha ban
<vubuntor967> không hiểu sao em đã chmod đủ quền,rồi từ máy ảo thấy file share mà cũng không vào được
<vubuntor967> permit và not found path :((
<GeekComp> vubuntor459: đó là phần mềm
<GeekComp> hiện webcam đó
<GeekComp> vubuntor459: mở terminal lên
<GeekComp> gõ sudo apt-get install cheese
<GeekComp> vubuntor967: win ảo gì vậy?
<GeekComp> 7 à
<vubuntor967> xp ạ
<GeekComp> ??
<vubuntor967> win xp  ạ
<GeekComp> bó chiếu
<GeekComp> vụ này bó tay
<vubuntor967> why
<nobawk> thì điền cái path chưa đúng
<nobawk> vào sửa file smb.conf đi
<vubuntor967> không em vào thấy file share mà
<vubuntor967>  thấy máy mà
<vubuntor967> ping  thấy mà
<vubuntor967> smb.conf what the fuck? :((
<nobawk> mẹ
<vubuntor967> cái vụ sửa này  có khó không ạ
<nobawk> dùng samba mà ko biết smb.conf
<nobawk> dễ ợt
<GeekComp> wtf???
<nobawk> !search samba
<ubot2> None found
<vubuntor967> hì hì vậy thì bày em luôn đi:))
<nobawk> !search smb
<nobawk> !search impatient
<vubuntor967> 404 page not found
<nobawk> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html
<nobawk> xemc ái example 2.1
<n2i> đến giờ ném gạch!
<nobawk> !smb-impatient is <reply> Cấu hình nhanh samba: xem http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html
<ubot2> I'll remember that, nobawk
<vubuntor967> em cảm ơn ạ
<GeekComp> móa
<vubuntor967> vậy thôi em xin phép đi đọc!!!!!!!
<GeekComp> nãy h mới tải đuợc 5 part
<GeekComp> còn 7 part
<n2i> GeekComp: tải gì thế?
<GeekComp> n2i: ghost win 7
<GeekComp> n2i: chả hiểu sao cài từ đĩa toàn lỗi
<n2i> ợ, xài mấy cái đó làm chỉ
<n2i> vậy à
<GeekComp> uhm
<GeekComp> nó copy file hệ thống xong, rồi nó giải nén
<GeekComp> -> lỗi
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> win 7 is evil :3
<GeekComp> nobawk: bác có cao kiến gì hông
<GeekComp> ẹc
<nobawk> linux is sh!t
<GeekComp> @@
<GeekComp> phản động
<vubuntor392> He,chúc mọi người vui vẻ !!! ^^
<opensource> may anh cho hoi
<opensource> em cai U trong may ao
<opensource> trong phan Network tools do
<vubuntor392> bạn cứ nói !!
<opensource> em chon la network device em chon eth(1) ma khong dc
<opensource> chon roi ma no cu la loopbackinterface khong ha
<opensource> lam em khong vo mang dc
<nobawk> máy ảo gì?
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> ifconfig
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<opensource> no ra 2 cai la eth1 va lo
<opensource> em cai virtualbok
<nobawk> thế là có rồi
<nobawk> thử chuyển sang chế độ bridge xem
<opensource> bridge thu samba share phai co mang
<opensource> khong dc
<nobawk> chuyển cái card mạng sang chế độ bridge
<nobawk> mặc định nó là NAT
<opensource> uh
<nobawk> !samba-impatient
<ubot2> Factoid 'samba-impatient' not found
<nobawk> !smb-impatient
<ubot2> Cấu hình nhanh samba: xem http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html
<vubuntor230> co ai tren dien dan khong
<vubuntor230> giup minh voi
<vubuntor230> minh cai lai win nen bi mat phan boot cua ubuntu
<vubuntor230> lam the nao de phuc hoi bang live cd vay ban
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor230> nghia la sao
<vubuntor230> ban huong dan minh ki hon duoc khong
<vubuntor230> tr co ban bao cho dia live cd vao rui recover lai
<vubuntor230> nhung minh chua dam thu vi khong biet ntn
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-20
<vubuntor334> co ai cho hoi sao minh ko save file hosts dc
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor334> no bao
<vubuntor334> Could not find the file /ect/hosts.
<vubuntor334> Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor334: etc chứ ko phải ect
<vubuntor334> minh thay doi file host de vao face
<vubuntor334> nhung ko the save dc
<vubuntor334> thnaks moi nguoi nha
<n0bawk> nhiều người vào hỏi cách vào facebook vậy ta ;3
<C4NoC> vì bị chặn
<C4NoC> hê hê
<vubuntor731> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút, là khi mình cài đặt pidgin thì lúc đầu mình chạy nó thì nó xuất hiện ra màn hình để mình chat, về sau kích nó chạy nó cứ nằm trong thanh taskbar bên tay trái mà không xuất hiện màn hình chat ngoài màn hình, mình không hiể tại sao nữa, mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<kid__> unity à?
<vubuntor731> vâng
<vubuntor731> mình dùng bản ubuntu 11.10
<kid__> để mình  quay ra unity test thử xem:)
<vubuntor731> nhưng lúc đầu thì được về sau lại không được bạn ạ
<oantalavan> ho`
<vubuntor731> bạn kid__ đâu rùi
<oantalavan> day
<oantalavan> :D
<oantalavan> chac la khong nen tat no di:)
<oantalavan> cu de no o tren desktop
<vubuntor731> vậy thì online suốt hả bạn
<oantalavan> neu muon thoat ra thi tat di
<oantalavan> con neu dong cua so vao thi mac dinh no thoat luon hay sao y
<vubuntor731> như thế thì rất vướng
<oantalavan> thi minh dung nhieu ban lam viec.
<vubuntor731> :d
<oantalavan> an ctrl+alt+ mui ten dieu huong
<vubuntor731> vẫn không thấy thoải mái
 * oantalavan dung 7 table
<vubuntor731> vậy bạn nào giúp mình remove nó thì dùng lệnh nào vậy
<vubuntor731> mình chạy lệnh sudo apt-get autoremove pidgin mà không được
<kid__> nó báo sao
<vubuntor291> cho minh hoi ubuntu lap trinh .net duoc ko vay
<n0bawk> đc
<vubuntor291> lam sao thế bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: cài vô rồi làm thế nào thfi làm
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: google .net + ubuntu
<vubuntor644> co ai hem
<vubuntor644> cho minh hoi ty
<n0bawk> wut?
<vubuntor644> sao nhung thiet lap cua minh deu bi reset khi log on vay
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> cái này lạ nha
<vubuntor644> vd: chinh screen
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: bạn cài mới à?
<vubuntor644> minh moi cai ubuntu hom kia
<vubuntor644> nen chua hieu lam :(
<vubuntor644> minh chinh screen, nhug moi lan log on no lai reset
<n0bawk> cái này lạ à nha
<vubuntor644> =.=
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: cài mới hay là upgrade từ hệ thống cũ
<vubuntor644> minh cai moi lun
<n0bawk> bạn coi lại xem phân vùng home có viết đc ko
<vubuntor644> co viet la sao n0
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor644> la j thia' @@
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: ở HN thì vác máy qua cnf để mọi người xem giúp
<n0bawk> chứ nói ko biết thế nào
<vubuntor644> minh o tan SG
<vubuntor644> :((
<n0bawk> xì gòn thì liên hệ mấy anh em trong xì gòn trên diễn đàn á
<vubuntor644> n0 biet cau lenh tat network manager hem
<n0bawk> vubuntor644: sudo service NetworkManager stop
<vubuntor644> thks nha :D
<vubuntor158> alo
<n0bawk> ola?
<vubuntor158> n0bawk cho minh hỏi
<vubuntor158> tạo user mới thế nào vậy
<vubuntor158> mình useradd
<vubuntor158> passwd user
<vubuntor158> nhưng logon vào không được
<vubuntor644> n0 oi, man` hinh ubuntu co 4 khung hinh phai k? lam sao de thay 4 khung hinh do :D
<vubuntor158> logon vào màn hình lại trở lại trạng thái logon
<vubuntor158> logon = user cũ thì không thấy thanh application bên trai đâu cả
<vubuntor158> shutdown, reset cũng k đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor158: với ubuntu, thì bạn vào system >> administrator rồi vào user & account mà add
<n0bawk> vubuntor158: bạn phải set thêm 1 số quyền nữa thì mới chạy đc
<vubuntor158> set những gì vậy
<n0bawk> vubuntor158: thì đó, set quyền admin, set quyền shutdown v.v...
<n0bawk> vubuntor158: tóm lại là bạn vào user & account mà add, chỗ đó dễ nhất
<vubuntor291> có ai chi cách chơi võ lậm trện ubuntu k
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor291> bùn nhỉ
<vubuntor291> chắc chỉ có cài máy ảo choi òi
<vubuntor824> Giup mình với mình đang xài con dell inspironN4010 chay unbuntu 11.1 song song win7 nhưng ma ubuntu ko băt đươc song wifi dù win7 vẩn bình thường
<vubuntor824> Thực ra mình thấy tên wifi và điên pass nhưng logo cứ sáng lên rùi báo you are offline rùi la659 lại
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor824: vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor824: lspci -v
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor824
<ubot2`> vubuntor824: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor824> ok đê mình thử
<vubuntor661> mình lam xong rồi nè http://paste.ubuntu.com/850037/
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> để coi xem sao
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: cái này ngon mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: bạn check lại xem đã cài gói linux firmware chưa
<vubuntor661> Vấn đề là ubuntu ko vô dc wifi sao cài
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: cắm mạng có dây vào
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: bạn đang dùng bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor661> 11.1
<vubuntor661> Thự ra lúc ơ nhà mình vẩn vô dc nhưng khi lên nhà trọ thì bị vây ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: cũng có thể cái mạng kia có nhiều người vào quá rồi
<vubuntor661> Cũng có thể nhưng. hồi trưa sau khi thư tắt mở lại wifi thì vô dc nhưng chiều về mở lên lại ko vô dc
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: nó ra cái gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: tắt wifi di bật lại thử xem
<vubuntor661> Uhm thì chắc mai sẻ làm vậy nhưng chỉ sợ nó vô lúc đó dc mà tắt máy mở lại thì lại out
<n0bawk> vubuntor661: check lại xem có phải nhiều người vào quá ko
<n0bawk> chứ cái brcmsmac này dùng ngon mà
<n0bawk> ko thì chuyển qua dùng driver b43
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> wifi gì?
<C4NoC> xài dc brcmsmac, thì cứ thế mà xài
<C4NoC> ngon nhắm
<CoconutCrab> hổng ngon lắm
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, sao hổng ngon
<C4NoC> dzô ầm ầm mờ
<C4NoC> chưa làm AP dc thôi
<CoconutCrab> power management chưa có
<C4NoC> thế hở
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, tắt nó đi luôn có dc hem
<CoconutCrab> được
<C4NoC> unload cái module đó
<C4NoC> nó có tắt wifi luôn hem
<CoconutCrab> tắt luôn qua cái switch ấy
<C4NoC> switch nào?
<C4NoC> máy này hẻm cóa
<n0bawk> :3
 * C4NoC tát n0bawk 
<C4NoC> cười đểu hả
<n0bawk> ợ
<n0bawk> dân thường sao dám cười đểu đại gia :-s
<C4NoC> :-/
<notsubdued> các bác cho em hỏi là muốn show biểu tượng icon ra desktop trong ubuntu 11.10 thì dùng lệnh gì nhỉ
<net9_thp> >:D<
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-21
<tinhyeudep> a e cho hỏi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<tinhyeudep> trong alsamixer có cái cột PCM
<tinhyeudep> có phải là điều chế ko
<tinhyeudep> và để cao hay thấp thì âm thanh nghe tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> không
<tinhyeudep> vậy là viết tắt của từ gì vậy?
<tinhyeudep> mềnh lại tưởng điều chế số như là điều chế PCM trong kỹ thuật số :))
<CoconutCrab> pulse code modulation
<CoconutCrab> đúng là điều chế đó
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nó là chỉnh âm lượng
<tinhyeudep> oh
<tinhyeudep> thanks nhé
<vubuntor476> alooooo
<vubuntor476> cac ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor476> khi mi`nh cai` jdk co' giai ne'n file .rmp
<vubuntor476> nhung sau khi cai` xong thi` xoa' thu muc nay` ko duoc
<C4NoC> sudo
<GeekComp> vubuntor476: sudo rm -rf "đường dẫn thư mục"
<vubuntor476> xoa' duoc roi`
<vubuntor476> cam on nhieu` nha
<vubuntor476> :D
<vubuntor476> thanks GeekComp va C4NoC
<vubuntor819> co ai khong cho toi hoi
<C4NoC> hem cóa
<vubuntor819> ai do cho hoi may cai bieu tuong phan mem cai dat trong ubuntu gio muon dem ra desktop thi vo dau lay day.
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> hình như hem cho
<C4NoC> :3
<GeekComp> vubuntor819: bạn phải cài menu cũ của gnome thì mới có thể kéo thả biểu tượng menu ra desktop
<vubuntor819> vay them bieu tuong vao thanh Unity launcher co duoc khong Ubuntu 11.10
<tinhyeudep> kéo thả là đc
<vubuntor819> tim bieu tuong do o dau
<tinhyeudep> mở dash
<tinhyeudep> phím windows ấy
<tinhyeudep> gõ tên ứng dụng
<tinhyeudep> gõ 1 vài chữ là ra rồi
<tinhyeudep> xong kéo thả
<vubuntor819> cai Unity Launcher cua minh no nam nghang keo khong vao no tra ve
<tinhyeudep> thế thử click phải chọn add to panel hay favor.. hay laucher ( ko nhớ rõ vì giờ đang dùng gnome shell)
<vubuntor819> cam on, trong dash khong cho nhan chuot phai.
<tinhyeudep> mình nhớ là kéo thả đc mà
<tinhyeudep> kéo vào từ từ, thả nhẹ nhàng ^^
<vubuntor819> chac do thanh Unity launcher luc truoc nam doc minh moi doi thanh nam ngang nen khong duoc.
<khanh_coltech> kéo được mà
<vubuntor401> cho minh hoi cach rut USB, Dcom 3g ra khoi Ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor512> ca'c ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor512> minh muon cai` phan me`m unrar
<vubuntor512> thi` cai` phan` me`m nao` vay ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor401: disconnect rồi rút bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor512: sudo apt-get install unrar
<vubuntor401> SAO THAY DEN VAN CON CHOP CHOP
<vubuntor512> cam on n0bawk nhieu lam !
<n0bawk> vubuntor401: disconnect là rút đc rồi
<n0bawk> nếu còn thấy nso thì eject nó ra
<vubuntor401> cung khong thay bieu tuong usb o dau sao ma thoat day
<n0bawk> vubuntor401: thế disconnect rồi rút đc rồi
<vubuntor401> cho hoi phan mem diet virus tot nhat hien nay tren ubuntu
<C4NoC> bkav
<vubuntor401> bkav cung ho tro ubuntu nua a hay chay tren gia lap vay
<C4NoC> chắc là giả lập
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ko thì bảo bác Nổ, cho 1 bản lunix
<vubuntor401> nghe noi ubuntu co nhieu cai hay nhung toi chi moi biet cach cai phan mem a, no con lam duoc gi nua xin chi giao
<C4NoC> muốn làm gì thì làm nấy
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ngon nhất, là diệt vi dzút
<C4NoC> phần mềm ngon nhất
<C4NoC> là shilf-del
<vubuntor401> lam sao de phuc hoi lai he thong
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> phục hồi gì
<C4NoC> chả thấy khi nào hư
<vubuntor401> nhu bi dung may hay khong vao duoc he dieu hanh
<C4NoC> hẻm thấy bị
<vubuntor401> may toi co ho tro bluetooth nhung sao khong thay no hoat dong vay hay no thieu driver
<C4NoC> bluetooth chưa xài, nên chịu
<vubuntor401> neu quen mmat khau dang nhap thi lam sao
<C4NoC> vào root, lấy lại
<C4NoC> reset lại chớ
<n0bawk> vubuntor401: vào recovery mode
<n0bawk> chọn drop to root cell
<vubuntor401> neu vay ai cung su dung may minh duoc het ha sao bao mat yeu qua vay chac do ubuntu mien phi ha
<Tux|Ubuntu> ĐM con router lại chết roài :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chạy ubuntu trên máy i7 phê vãi =))
<C4NoC> Tux|Ubuntu, nhầm chuồng
<chungbd> Tux|Ubuntu: sn mới mua i7 ah?
<C4NoC> vubuntor401, yếu gì, thế muốn set cao, quên pass là cài lại nhá
<Tux|Ubuntu> chungbd: máy chủ ở cty
<Tux|Ubuntu> bọn VSTV nó trả lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> lấy làm máy cài ubuntu để test
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<chungbd> ngon quá
<chungbd> :3
<vubuntor401> diem manh cua linux so voi win la gi nhi
<chungbd> vubuntor401: nhẹ, không đòi hỏi cấu hình cao, muốn phá gì thì phá
<notsubdued> cac bac cho em hoi la thu muc skin cua vlc nam theo duong dan nao vay
<chungbd> notsubdued: On Linux/Unix: ~/.local/share/vlc/skins2
<notsubdued> thanks ban nhe
<chungbd> np
<vubuntor401> tai sao copy vao o dia he thong cua ubuntu khong duoc vay khong su dung dong lenh co cach nao khong
<chungbd> vubuntor401: vì phân vùng của hệ thống user bình thường không có quyền ghi
<notsubdued> ban dung sudo nautilus /
<chungbd> +1 ý kiến của bạn notsubdued
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor401: hay hỏng =))
<notsubdued> :d
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor401: không copy được vì ubuntu nó không thích người dùng Windows =)
<chungbd> lol
<vubuntor401> duong dan thu muc cai phan mem trong ubuntu o dau vay
<Tux|Ubuntu> C:\Ubuntu\ProgramFiL3
 * Tux|Ubuntu CoconutCrab đã thấy lên Ops sợ thế
<vubuntor401> het biet de hoi roi, xin cam on hen gap lai
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor401: vĩnh biệt =)
<CoconutCrab> D: <i:-/
<chungbd> Tux|Ubuntu: lol
<vubuntor401> tai sao su dung ubuntu ma it thay ai dung ban linux khac nhi
<chungbd> vubuntor401: chưa hiểu ý bạn
<C4NoC> ở đây có ai xài ubuntu đâu
<C4NoC> :3
<chungbd> :3
<notsubdued> it's me
<notsubdued> :'(
<vubuntor401> biiet cai phan mem roi gio lam gi nua nhi
<notsubdued> sudo apt-get install software :d
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor401: format ổ cứng cài Windows :D
<notsubdued> cho ban day co hoi dung ubuntu di chu :d
<notsubdued> ket noi cong dong ma
<GeekComp> notsubdued: mấy lão này chỉ ném gạch thoai ;))
<notsubdued> tui  lam nghe dap gach :d:d
<GeekComp> Tux|Ubuntu: tự dưng nay chơi Ubuntu thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> GeekComp: con NAS ở nhà die
<Tux|Ubuntu> đang xài laptop
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor084> cho hoi cach copy fonts vao thu muc font cua ubuntu
<khanh_coltech> gksudo nautilus
<vubuntor084> sao copy roi ma vao do no' ko hien dan' nua
<GeekComp> vubuntor084: gksudo nautilus để mở file manager mới
<GeekComp> paste qua cái file manager mới ấy
<net9_thp> :(game)
<vubuntor084> có ai chi cach copy fonts cho ubuntu với
<net9_thp> @ vubuntor084: font ttf
<net9_thp> ak
<vubuntor946> cho minh hoi trong ubuntu
<vubuntor946> phi'm ta't nao` ha. ta't ca~ ca'c u'ng dung xuo'ng vay
<vubuntor946> nhu trong win thi` la` window + D
<GeekComp> vubuntor946: Ctrl+Alt+D
<vubuntor946> cam on GeekComp nhieu nha
<GeekComp> ko có gì
<vubuntor618> aloooo
<vubuntor618> critical issue
<vubuntor618> ai giup mihn voi
<vubuntor618> co 1 cai tool .exe
<vubuntor618> minh dung wine chay tren ubuntu
<vubuntor618> tool nay can .net framework
<C4NoC> windoof mà chạy
<vubuntor618> moi chay dc
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor618> lam sao chay day
<C4NoC> cài win vào
<C4NoC> xp, 7, hay 8 gì gì ấy
<GeekComp> fsck C4NoC
<GeekComp> vubuntor618: cần framwork mấy?
<vubuntor618> frame 4.0
<vubuntor618> minh lam viec tren cong ty dung ubuntu, ko co win
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cty , cần chạy soft win, mà lại ko có win
<C4NoC> dzui dzị
<vubuntor618> ko phai soft cong viec
<vubuntor618> :)
<vubuntor618> soft giai tri
<GeekComp> giải trí thì bạn chạy mấy phần mềm trên U là được vubuntor618 ạ
<vubuntor618> ko phai
<vubuntor618> minh can chay tool nay
<vubuntor618> co cach nao ko
<vubuntor618> hay phai cai win moi dc
<GeekComp> vubuntor618: chạy .NET 2.0 - > 3.5 - > 4.0 rồi chạy tool thử coi
<vubuntor618> cai .net vo luon ha
<vubuntor826> aloooooooooo
<vubuntor826> cho mi`nh hoi cai' thanh do.c ben trai'
<vubuntor826> mi`nh co' the~ tuy` chi~nh gi` duoc ko ?
<Stanley00> thêm và bớt các icon :D
<vubuntor826> mi`nh co' the~ cho hie.n luon cai' thanh nay` duoc ko
<vubuntor826> mi`nh moi' xai` ubuntu
<vubuntor826> nen no' cu' chui ra chui vui
<Stanley00> được.
<vubuntor826> hoi kho' chiu
<vubuntor826> ca'ch nao` vay ban ?
<Stanley00> bạn cài compizconfig-settings-manager vô rồi chỉnh trong đó á
<vubuntor618> cai cai do vo co cai dock icon chay chay ben duoi giong Mac OS :0
<vubuntor618> cai cai do vo co cai dock icon chay chay ben duoi giong Mac OS :)
<Stanley00> làm gì có chứ?
<vubuntor618> ua ko co ha
<vubuntor618> vay chac phai cai them cai dock do roi
<Stanley00> thôi, bạn mở terminal lên, chạy cái lệnh này đi " gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/autohide_animation 0 -t int"
<Stanley00> ý, nhầm khóa rồi, như thế này mới đúng nè bạn à "gconftool --set /apps/compiz-1/plugins/unityshell/screen0/options/launcher_hide_mode 0 -t int"
<GeekComp> Stanley00: có đề nghị gì về Việt hóa từ 'Lens', 'Dash' hem?
<Stanley00> GeekComp: mấy vụ này /me gà lắm, không có ý kiến gì đâu. /me thấy thích cái chữ lens với dash đó hơn :D
<GeekComp> :-s
<Stanley00> Cá nhân /me coi mấy cái đó như từ chuyên ngành, để lại vẫn hơn.
<daovanhoi> các bác cho e hỏi
<daovanhoi> thêm acc yahôo vào gwibber như thế nào à?
<Stanley00> daovanhoi: troll à? gwibber làm sao thêm yahoo đươc? :-ss
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi>  e k biết
<daovanhoi> tại thấy thằng mac có imess có đầy đủ
<daovanhoi> e thử ubuntu xem có k
<daovanhoi> :)
<Stanley00> daovanhoi: pidgin cũng đầy đủ mà?
<net9_thp> ờ, xài pidgin đy
<daovanhoi> :)
<daovanhoi> không
<daovanhoi> e muốn thử thôi
<net9_thp> hj`
<daovanhoi> cái pidgin của e lâu lâu bị điên
<daovanhoi> bật lên
<daovanhoi> nó chạy
<daovanhoi> nhưng k hiện giao diện
<daovanhoi> vậy là làm sao hả bác?
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: chuộc phải ô pidgin ở launcher
<GeekComp> exit
<GeekComp> rồi mở lại bằng indicator
<GeekComp> *chuột*
<net9_thp> :)) chạy ở unity nó ưa bị vậy á
<daovanhoi> thanks bác
<GeekComp> net9_thp: who are you???
<daovanhoi> bác net9_thp mới nhỉ
<daovanhoi> hồi trước có bác kia cùng quê em
<daovanhoi> bác gì nhỉ
<daovanhoi> n2i
<daovanhoi> :)
<GeekComp> n2i dạo này tu roài :adore:
<GeekComp> xài d-com mà kéo torrent suốt
<daovanhoi> ;))
<daovanhoi> em cũng kéo
<daovanhoi> có sao đâu
<GeekComp> ợ
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: cũng Tân Kỳ  - Nghệ An hở?
<daovanhoi> không
<daovanhoi> e ở yên thành nghệ an bác à
<GeekComp> uh hu
<daovanhoi> k
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> lâu lâu lại k gõ được trong này
<daovanhoi> bị gì ấy
<daovanhoi> từ khi chuyển lên 11.10
<daovanhoi> :((
<net9_thp> hj, mem mới :">
<GeekComp> móa, search tên mình thì tự nhiên ra cái bài này
<GeekComp> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=150276
<net9_thp> mà mọi ng có nhóm support hay sao, mà bit mình mới nhỷ ?
<GeekComp> 'cảm ơn bạn geekcomp đã giới thiệu forum ubuntu-vn.org'
<GeekComp> @.@ ai nhẩy
<GeekComp> net9_thp: hêm, vô nhiều thì sẽ biết ai mới ai cũ thoai
<net9_thp> o`
<net9_thp> ng ta cảm ơn còn đòi j nữa nào :)
<_Tux_> thằng GeekComp đòi cả thông @$$ nữa
 * _Tux_ sợ quá
<GeekComp> ;)
<GeekComp> thì tự nhiên được cảm ơn mà ko biết là ai thì phải hỏi chứ, nhỡ đâu nhận nhầm người ;))
<GeekComp> _Tux_: em nghỉ làm rồi, bác xem có cái job nào suggest em đê ;)
<_Tux_> GeekComp: làm cái quán, cài windows dạo =)
<GeekComp> =))
<vubuntor850> helo
<vubuntor850> co ai help voi
<vubuntor850> minh cai ubuntu 11.10 toi doan detecting file system la dung do luon
<vubuntor850> ko chay nua
<vubuntor850> ai bik giup voi
<vubuntor850> minh cai tren o cung
 * n2i tức là đoạn nào nhỉ :|
<vubuntor850> sau install now do ban
<n2i> è, tức là bạn boot lên rồi cài đặt luôn phải không?
<n2i> không vào live mode nữa
<n2i> bạn thử vào live mode xem sao
<vubuntor850> vao lam sao ban
<vubuntor850> minh moi dung lan dau
<vubuntor850> sr
<n2i> nếu nó hoạt động tốt thì bạn có thể tiếp tục quá trình cài đặt
<n2i> tức là khi bạn boot từ đĩa/usb lên, thì bạn chọn try ubuntu
<n2i> ấy
<vubuntor850> minh cai tu o cung ma
<GeekComp> vubuntor850: file iso của bạn hỏng roài
<GeekComp> down cái khác về cài lại
<vubuntor850> uhm
<vubuntor850> vay de minh thu cai khac xem
<vubuntor850> thank
<vubuntor850> ak
<vubuntor850> may minh chip AMD dung bo cai 32bit dc ko
<vubuntor850> sao co ban danh cho amd gi do nua
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-22
<vubuntor184> các bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor184> lập trình  c++ bằng eclipse
<vubuntor184> sao khi trong file .h mình dùng hàm cout lại báo lỗi
<vubuntor184> dù đã sử dụng #include <iostream>
<vubuntor184> using namespace std;
<Stanley00> báo lỗi thế nào?
<vubuntor184> Problem description: Symbol 'cout' could not be   resolved
<Stanley00> hmm, không rành lắm, bạn thử thay cout bằng std::cout xem... không được thì có lẽ phải xem code của bạn mới được.
<vubuntor184> vẫn không được
<vubuntor184> code thì cũng k có gì
<vubuntor184> trong file .cpp  thì k vấn đề
<vubuntor184> nhưng trong file .h lại báo lỗi
<Stanley00> không có gì thì up lên host nào đó dùm mình nha
<vubuntor184> http://www.mediafire.com/?2u2z5ogzr5elbo5
<vubuntor184> code đây bạn
<vubuntor184> xem giúp mình với
<Stanley00> còn file .cpp???
<vubuntor184> minh chua viet file .cpp
<Stanley00> vậy làm sao build?
<Stanley00> using namespace của bạn để ở đâu thế? :-ss
<vubuntor184> de sau #define
<Stanley00> using std::cout;
<Stanley00>  <==????
<vubuntor184> a day la source vi du thoi
<vubuntor184> con khi minh code lai thi dung using namespace std;
<Stanley00> à, tức là file bạn code có lỗi là file khác
<Stanley00> vậy thôi, chúc bạn may mắn nha
<vubuntor184> hic
<vubuntor184> van file day ma
<vubuntor184> chi la code lai
<vubuntor184> :|
<vubuntor177> ko hieu do he dieu hanh hay do may minh cui bap ma rat hay phai cai lai grub, hau nhu lan nao cung the, bat may dung binh thuong duoc 2, 3 lan thi lan sau lai ko vao duoc hdh nua, cu vao man hinh boot, nhan enter thi lai khoi dong lai may roi lai quay lai man hinh boot
<vubuntor177> co ai biet nguyen nhan do dau khong
<vubuntor177> co phai do loi tu hdh hay la do loi o cung?
<chungbd> vubuntor177: vì sao bạn phải cài lại grub?
<vubuntor177> thinh thoang lai phai chay livecd de cai lai grub met qua
<vubuntor177> may chi vao den duoc man hinh boot
<chungbd> vubuntor177: bạn đang dùng bản bn?
<vubuntor177> nhan enter o bat ki lua chon nao cung ko duoc, may khoi dong lai va vao man hinh boot tiep
<vubuntor177> minh dung 11.10
<vubuntor177> o cung cua minh co mot so bad sectors, ko biet no co anh huong den chuyen nay ko?
<chungbd> vubuntor177: hi, có lẽ là do ổ ứng của bạn rồi
 * chungbd ít khi phải cài lại grub lắm
<chungbd> cài 1 lần là chạy phe phé
<chungbd> chỉ khi nào fresh install thì mới phải cài lại grub
<vubuntor177> hic hic, lam sao gio nhi, chua muon thay o cung dau vi con dang dinh thay may moi luon. Ma sao Ubuntu phat hien loi o cung roi ma ko co lap duoc no a?
<vubuntor177> co the do grub vuong vao may cai "sectors" do nen the
<vubuntor177> ko co cach nao khac sao? @.@
<Stanley00> chắc là không, bạn thử xác định vị trí mấy cái bad sector đó rồi chia phân vùng lại, bỏ mấy cái bad sector đó ra thử xem
<Stanley00> hoặc có thể dùng đĩa hiren bản 10, regen lại để dùng tạm. Nhưng tốt nhất là nên thay ổ đĩa càng sớm càng tốt bạn à
<vubuntor177> uh, co gang song chung voi lu mot thoi gian nua roi thay o cung
<vubuntor817> minh dinh cai dat lai he dh va format lai o dia he thong. Minh dinh dung thu ubuntu nhung ko ro ve kha nang tuong thich voi cac du lieu va phan mem co san tren cac o cung khac, cung nhu cac phan mem ma minh truoc do minh da cai vao o dia he thong cua windows. Lieu co xay ra tinh trang ko tuong thich hay xung dot, neu co thi co the khac phuc ma ko can phai go bo ubuntu cai lai windows ko?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tương thích gì
<C4NoC> vubuntor817, thích thì nhét live cd vào chạy thử
<C4NoC> thích dùng thì dùng
<vubuntor817> trên ổ D của mình có sẵn warcraft, diablo 2 và 1 số games
<vubuntor817> liệu cài ubuntu xong thì có thể chơi mấy cái đó ko, hay là phải cài lại....
<C4NoC> dc
<Stanley00> hmm, zing mp3, chromium 17, plug in missing :-ss
<GeekComp> Stanley00: /me cung dang bi day
<Stanley00> GeekComp: hmm, chán nhỉ...
<GeekComp> mp3 đổi flash sang web platform khác hay sao đó
<GeekComp> à mà đek phải
<GeekComp> firefox vẫn ngon mà
<GeekComp> :-ss
<vubuntor451> hi
<vubuntor756> xin chào mọi người, cho mình hỏi chút dc ko
<vubuntor451> anh em cho mình hỏi khi mình chạy lệnh apt-get upgrade trên ubuntu 10.04 thì bị như vầy:
<vubuntor451> root@rt:/etc/apache2# apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-image-generic The following packages will be upgraded:   apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common 4 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded. Need to get 2,428B/2,926kB of archives. After this operat
<vubuntor451> giúp mình sửa lỗi với
<vubuntor451> thanks all.
 * _Tux_ chả nhìn thấy lỗi đâu ?
<_Tux_> !paste
 * Stanley00 cũng vậy...
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<Stanley00> vubuntor451: bạn vui lòng copy hết lên nha
<vubuntor451> copy cái j bạn Stanley00?
<vubuntor451> mình copy rồi
<vubuntor451> giúp mình với
<vubuntor756> mình cài theo thứ tự : xp -> ubuntu10.10 -> win7 ->win7 thin PC.  Sau đó dùng EasyBCD, lấy dc menu boot của 3 win, chỉ có Ubutu là ko vào dc, Nhờ các bạn giúp thiết lập easyBCD để lấy dc menu boot của Ubuntu. Thank !
<Stanley00> copy toàn bộ nội dung nó thông báo trên màn hình vào cái trang ubot2` đưa á
<_Tux_> vubuntor756: bạn cài lại grub2 cho nó nhanh
<Stanley00> vubuntor756: bạn cài grub vào đâu thế? mbr hay partition? nó không nhận thì phải làm thủ công thôi bạn à.
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<vubuntor451> Stanley00 giúp mình, mình copy roi do
<Stanley00> đâu?
<vubuntor756> mình cài ubutu vào ổ phân vùng riêng, theo hướng dẫn trên mạng, chứ wubi gì đó mình ko biết, Giờ làm sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor756: làm như cái link mình vừa đưa đó
<vubuntor756> dạ
<vubuntor451>                                                               {root@rt:/etc/apache2# apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-image-generic The following packages will be upgraded:   apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common 4 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgr
<_Tux_> vubuntor756: !paste
 * _Tux_ bảo bao lần rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor451: hết rồi đó hả? chữ upgrade còn không hiện đủ!! LOL
<vubuntor451> mình copy ròi mà
<vubuntor451> bạn xem lại xem
<GeekComp> vubuntor451: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor451> link của mình đây:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/852361/
<vubuntor451> anh em xem giúp mình với
<vubuntor756> http://paste.ubuntu.com/852366/
<n0bawk> vubuntor756: có 2 ổ cứng hả?
<vubuntor756> bài viết đó die rùi mà
<vubuntor756> dạ 1
<GeekComp> vubuntor451: update -> upgrade lại
<n0bawk> vubuntor756: cài windows 7 mất ubuntu hả?
<vubuntor451> mình update thì dc
<vubuntor451> mà upgrade k dc
<vubuntor451> vẫn bị lỗi vậy
<vubuntor756> dạ vâng,
<Stanley00> vubuntor451: bạn dùng miror nào thế?
<vubuntor451> miror của việt nam
<vubuntor756> bây giờ dùng easybcd Add entry dc ko ?
<Stanley00> và ubuntu bao nhiêu? vn.archive...?
<vubuntor451> ubuntu 10.04
<n0bawk> vubuntor756: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor756: nếu ko thích dùng grub thì thử cái này
<n0bawk> vubuntor756: còn thích dùng grub thì đọc cái này
<n0bawk> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2`> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<_Tux_> Ubuntu dùng UUID nên nhiều ổ cứng chả sợ :D
<vubuntor756> dạ để em đọc, thank !
<vubuntor451> file source.list của mình: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852372/
<vubuntor451> anh em xem có cách nào fix giùm mình
<vubuntor261> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/gnome3 sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme minh cai tung cai sudo o dau hay minh copy 3 cai vao terminal
<n0bawk> vubuntor451: sudo apt-get install -f
<n0bawk> vubuntor451: chạy lệnh đó rồi chạy lại sudo apt-get update
<n0bawk> vubuntor451: xem có hết ko
<GeekComp> vubuntor261: nếu nó có xuống dòng thì copy cả vô rồi enter
<vubuntor451> để mình thử
<GeekComp> vubuntor261: không có thì thêm toán tử sau mỗi câu
<vubuntor451> n0bawk: vẫn k dc bạn ơi
<vubuntor261> chay tung cai sudo o dau moi lenh phai khong
<vubuntor451> đúng rồi vubuntor261
<vubuntor261> chay nhieu lenh duoc khong
<vubuntor756> em khởi động đây, cảm ơn nhiều nhé, nếu ko chắc em chết, huhu
<vubuntor451> chạy nhiều lệnh dc nhưng phải có dấu ; gữa các lệnh
<chungbd> !help fix
<ubot2`> Factoid 'help fix' not found
<chungbd> !fix
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fix' not found
<vubuntor261> duoc roi cam on
<chungbd> :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor261: nó báo cái gì?
<vubuntor261> muon tat bot chuong trinh khoi dong lam the nao vay
<GeekComp> vubuntor261: gúc gồ đi bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor261: có mục auto start đó bạn
<vubuntor261> lay o dau
<vubuntor255> cho hoi thu muc duong dan chuong trinh cai dat bang dong lenh nam cho nao vay
<Stanley00> ý bạn là sao? thử lệnh "which" xem
<vubuntor255> thu muc chua cai chuong trinh cai dat day
<Stanley00> câu này nhiều người hỏi lắm rồi, bạn lên forum search nha, nói chung là nằm lung tung lắm. thế bạn muốn làm gì?
<vubuntor255> muon khoi dong chuong trinh do len no co ten la Tint2
<Stanley00> phiên bản ubuntu bạn đang dùng?
<vubuntor255> 11.10
<vubuntor361> pendrive usb có thể dc sử dụng như 1 usb lưu trữ ko mọi người?
<Stanley00> nhấn nút window, gõ tint :|
<vubuntor361> stanley nói với mình hả?
<vubuntor255> toi muon no tu chay khi khoi dong lai
<Stanley00> vubuntor255: thêm nó vào mục autorun á
<Stanley00> vubuntor361: pendrive USB là gì thế?
<vubuntor361> trên trang của linux tôi thấy, dùng để chạy thử và cài đặt ubuntu nếu thích như CD
<Stanley00> vubuntor361: vậy nó là 1 đấy.
<vubuntor361> ý tôi hỏi là có thể dùng như sau khi làm thành pendrive, tôi có thể dùng nó như usb thường ko?
<vubuntor361> ý tôi hỏi là sau khi làm thành pendrive, tôi có thể dùng nó như usb thường ko?
<Stanley00> còn ý tôi là pendrive và USB thường là 1, cách gọi khác nhau thôi.
<vubuntor361> cái đó tôi biết :| tôi hỏi cái kia cơ
<vubuntor361> à
<vubuntor361> sry
<vubuntor361> ty
<vubuntor558> giúp mình với http://paste.ubuntu.com/852603/
<Stanley00> không.
<vubuntor558> Tại mình có đọc trong forum ubuntu nói ghost ko liên quan tới MBR mà ?
<Stanley00> vậy theo bạn tại sao lại không boot được?
<vubuntor558> Nghe các thành viên nói vậy mình mới hi vọng là dc, và lên đây hỏi chứ
<vubuntor558> pp
<vubuntor464> sao cai nut install trong ubuntu software center  khong hoat dong sai ubuntu 11.10
<n2i> vubuntor464: bạn mới cài Ubuntu?
<n2i> Bạn đã cập nhật lại kho phần mêm chưa?
<vubuntor464> cap nhat the nao
<n2i> Hay bạn chưa bạn dùng update manager rồi cho nó tự động cập nhật
<n2i> hoặc nếu dùng lệnh thì như sau
<n2i> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<n2i> copy & paste vào trong terminal và enter
<n2i> nhập pass word
<n2i> rồi enter, chạy
<vubuntor464> ban oi minh cap nhat day du luon roi
<GeekComp> vubuntor464: vẫn vụ apache chiều nay ấy hả?
<vubuntor464> noi gi vay khong hieu hoi cai install ko hoat dong thoi
<n2i> vubuntor464: tất cả các nút install đều bị mờ?
<n2i> hay là chỉ một vài nút tương ứng với một số phần mềm nào đó?
<vubuntor464> tat ca
<n2i> vubuntor464: bạn chắc chắn là đã cập nhật đầy đủ? :|
<n2i> hoặc bạn kiểm tra lại trong software source xem, các kho đã được/bỏ đánh dấu hay không/chưa?
<vubuntor464> moi cap nhat hoi sang xong
 * n2i forward sang cho GeekComp: support nào! :D
<GeekComp> n2i: ợ
<GeekComp> vừa mới đi tắm xong
<n2i> tắm gì giờ này cha :|
<GeekComp> n2i: ;)) tắm đêm =))
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-23
<vubuntor122> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor122> mình đã down eclipse clasic
<vubuntor122> rồi down CDT plugin
<vubuntor122> nhưng add plugin vào để lập trình c++ như thế nào
<vubuntor122> thanks
<vubuntor122> bạn nào chỉ giúp mình với
<n0bawk> vào tạo project c++
<n0bawk> rồi add file vào
<n0bawk> rồi biên dịch
<n0bawk> nếu biên dịch ko đc
<n0bawk> thì cài build-essential vào
<n0bawk> rồi vào eclipse chỉnh lại mấy cái compiler, v.v... rồi build lại
<vubuntor122> nhưng trong phần new project k có c++
<n0bawk> vubuntor122: có vậy thôi :D
<vubuntor122> vì lúc down down bản classic
<n0bawk> vubuntor122: cài đc cái cdt chưa?
<vubuntor122> chưa mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor122: sao ko vào software center mà cài eclipse-cdt?
<n0bawk> ko việc gì phải down
<n0bawk> vào repository mà cài eclipse-cdt
<n0bawk> rồi cứ thế thẳng tiến
<vubuntor122> bên ubuntu mình làm được rồi
<n0bawk> nhanh ngọn
<vubuntor122> nhưng đây bên win bạn ạ
<n0bawk> sorry, cả đời chưa dùng eclipse bên win bao h
<n0bawk> có thể bạn phải cài cái c++ compiler cho win nữa mới dùng đc
<notsubdued> day la noi danh cho linux ban nha
<vubuntor122> hic chia sẻ thôi mà
<n0bawk> vubuntor122: google đi, chắc phải cài cái c/c++ compiler cho win, rồi vào option của eclipse mà chỉnh lại
<notsubdued> nhung ban bao ko cai dc cai gi
<vubuntor122> phân biệt thế
<vubuntor122> vấn đề là bây h có gói eclipse clasic
<vubuntor122> và gói cdt plugin
<notsubdued> ban cai moi truong cho no chua
<n0bawk> vấn đề là down eclipse-cdt vè, cài cào
<n0bawk> vào*
<n0bawk> cài compiler, vào eclipse cấu hình đến compiler
<n0bawk> rồi chạy thử, ko đc thì check lại compiler rồi option này nọ, vậy thôi
<vubuntor122> :))
<n0bawk> eclipse là dễ dùng nhất roài
<n0bawk> có thể cài mingw32
<n0bawk> gnu compiler cho win
<vubuntor122> loạn rồi
<vubuntor122> thanks các bác
<notsubdued> cái plugin đó đôi khi mình cũng lỗi, mình cài thử trên win rùi, chạy đến 43% là tịt ngòi
<n0bawk> down luôn eclipse-cdt?
<notsubdued> mình không biết, nhưng ở đây có ai biết cái plugin của google web toolkit không
<notsubdued> cái đó mình cài cho eclipse chưa bao giờ chạy được đến 100%
<n0bawk> chưa sờ bao h :))
<notsubdued> :d
<notsubdued> hiện giờ mình vẫn chưa cài được cái đó cho eclipse
<n0bawk> vô #eclipse nhờ họ chỉ :))
<n0bawk> mình ko xài eclipse :D
<n0bawk> mà thường thì cứ cái eclipse vào
<n0bawk> rồi vào cái repository của nó mà cài?
<notsubdued> :d
<notsubdued> thanks để mình thử xem
<vubuntor940> mấy anh cho em hỏi, em dùng backtrack 5 sau khi upgrade xong giờ vô nó lỗi font toàn là ô vuông không
<C4NoC> ọp
<vubuntor940> giờ fix sau ạ :(( hướng dẫn em với
<C4NoC> font của cái gì
<vubuntor940> toàn hệ thống luôn
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thế cài lại
<vubuntor940> terminal cũng lỗi luôn
<vubuntor940> hic
<C4NoC> chứ giờ thấy gì nữa mà gõ
<vubuntor940> gõ lệnh nó vẫn hiể
<vubuntor838> có ai hỗ trợ mình cài ubuntu server 11.10 trên raid 1 không?
<vubuntor940> chứ cài lại rồi upgrade lâu quá à
<vubuntor838> cài xong rồi không khởi động vào được
<vubuntor838> vào nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor838> error: no such disk
<vubuntor838> grub serce>
<vubuntor838> chả hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor838> giúp tôi với
<vubuntor672> mọi người cho mình hỏi nên sử dụng U phiên bản nào là hay nhất
<C4NoC> mới nhất mà xài
<C4NoC> 11.10
<vubuntor672> hình như 11.10 không được hỗ trỡ như bản 11.04 đúng không ?
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> sao ko
<vubuntor672> bạn cho mình hỏi thêm cái là làm thế nào mà tạo đc file trong thư mục system
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> system gì
<vubuntor672> vào thư mục File system  tạo 1 file bất kỳ ấy
<C4NoC> đừng đụng vào
<C4NoC> system là của system
<C4NoC> biết cái gì thì rờ cái đó
<C4NoC> rờ lung tung nát toét giờ
<vubuntor672> sao nát dc bạn
<C4NoC> sửa, xóa lung tung
<C4NoC> lại chả hư
<n0bawk> đụng bừa đi
<n0bawk> xoá lung tung hỏng thì cài win
<n0bawk> lo gì
<vubuntor672> truy cập bằng quyền root
<n0bawk> ờ quyền rút làm gì cũng đc
<n0bawk> xoá cả hệ thống đi cũng đc :))
<vubuntor672> http://www.ruango.info/blog/2010/11/14/van-de-touchpad-trong-ubuntu/
<vubuntor672> có ai làm dc cái này chưa
<vubuntor672> enable touchpad
<vubuntor672> phải tạo dc file trong File System , chắc phải truy cập = quyền Root
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor952> cho mình hỏi tại sao pidgin mình cài từ USC ko hiển thị menu của pidgin, như preference hay plugins? Muốn dùng mấy cái đó mình phải dùng hotkey chứ ko thể dùng chuột vì chả có nút để mà click :(
<CoconutCrab> chắc do unity :]
 * CoconutCrab không dùng unity không biết 
<vubuntor952> mình bật preference lên kiếm cũng ko thấy option để hiện mấy cái đó lên. Ai biết cách sửa giúp dùm
<kid___> cho cái hình cho nó sinh động đi vubuntor952 :d
<vubuntor952> print screen rồi làm sao share? mình là newbie :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: nó hiển thị ở trên thanh global menu ấy
<_Tux_> còn nếu không có cái ở trên đó thì ... tắt pidgin đi rồi bật lại lolz
<vubuntor952> thử rồi :|
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2`> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: được chứ gì
<kid___> ồ
<kid___> up ngon
<_Tux_> thử nhiều vào
<_Tux_> hên xui luôn à
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor952> restart máy cũng vậy, pidgin vẫn ko hiện menu
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: nó ở trên cái global menu ở góc trái cơ
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: chả đọc những gì người khác viết gì cả.
<vubuntor952> à, dc rồi
<vubuntor952> hiểu rồi, cám ơn ông tux
<vubuntor952> quên là ubuntu hiện menu theo cách đó :|
<Stanley00> LOL
<vubuntor656> cho hoi lam sao copy vao may cai thu muc trong he thong
<kid___> vubuntor656: nghĩa là chi vậy bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor656: copy cái gì ?
<_Tux_> dùng commandline với lệnh sudo cp
<_Tux_> lul
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-24
<vubuntor136> cho mình hỏi làm sao để cài đặt lại ubuntu lên 1 partition khác? Mình hiện đang cài đặt ubuntu lên dev/sda8 nhưng bây giờ mình lại muốn delete các partition như sda6 sda5, khi mình cố delete chúng thì dc bảo phải unmount các partition số lớn hơn, tức là cái chứa ubuntu....
<kid__> bạn del par bằng cách nào?
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: cẩn thận đi dữ liệu
<vubuntor136> @nobawk: đã backup :D @kid: mình dùng gp
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: chọn umount cái đống đó trước
<n0bawk> trogn gparted cũng unmount đc mà?
<vubuntor136> nó bảo ko unmount dc sd8 vì nó dc mount lên \
<kid__> chắc đang dùng cái gì đó nên nó mới không umount được
<vubuntor136> thế nếu mình khởi động từ usb rồi unmount nó dc ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: vào usb thì khỏi phải unmount
<n0bawk> vì mặc định nó ko mount
<n0bawk> nếu đặt nó vào /etc/fstab rồi thì phải bỏ đi
<vubuntor136> ý mình là unmount cái sda8, ko phải là usb :-s
<kid__> dùng gpart trên live cd à
<vubuntor136> trên máy
<kid__> thôi
<kid__> thế này nhé
<kid__> giờ bạn kiếm cái usb hoặc đĩa live cd
<kid__> rồi vào gparted mà umount nó
<kid__> rồi format .... tuỳ bạn
<vubuntor136> cám ơn :D
<kid__> :)
<vubuntor136> à, mình còn 1 câu hỏi nữa là tại sao mình ko thể tạo folder mới trên partition vừa dc format sang ext4 trong khi nếu mình format nó lại thành ntfs thì lại dc
<kid__> cái này...
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: bạn phải cấp quyền cho bạn đc viết vào thư mục đó
<n0bawk> ví dụ sudo chown username.usergroup /mnt/sda8
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: sau đó thì viết thoải mái
<n0bawk> nhưng ko có quyền thì ko viết đc
<vubuntor136> usergroup ko nhập vào thì có dc ko?
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: cũng đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: hoặc bạn nhập chính username của mình vào chỗ group cũng đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: vì mặc định ubuntu tạo luôn user đồng thời tạo luôn group cùng tên đó :3
<vubuntor136> phần directory, mình nhập như nó hiện trong gparted hay sao vậy? mình thử /mnt/sda5 hay /dev/sd5 đều dc báo là ko tồn tại directory đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: à, cái anfy bạn phải xem ổ của bạn đc mount vào chỗ nào
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: ko giống như gtarted đâu bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: nếu đã mount rồi thì bạn gõ lệnh
<n0bawk> df -h
<n0bawk> để coi nó đc mount vào đâu nhé
<vubuntor136> df -h là đủ rồi hả?
<n0bawk> df -h rồi coi xem nó mount vào thư mục nào
<n0bawk> rồi sudo chown abc.abc /mount/point
<vubuntor136> ác, nó ra cái đó là 1 khúc dài ngoằng, gõ lại từng chữ .....
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: sao?
<n0bawk> df -h ra dài ngoằng?
<vubuntor136> à, dc rồi. Nếu mình unmount rồi mount lại cái đó thì mình phải lập lại thao tác này hả?
<vubuntor893> khong^ co' ao' khoac' hoodies ubuntu a.?
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: chown xong rồi là cứ thế mà dùng thôi
<vubuntor136> ok, hiểu rồi. Cám ơn
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: nếu bạn mount = tay hoặc fstab thì có thể thêm option uid=uid của bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: sẽ khỏi phải chown
<n0bawk> hoặc để option default nó sẽ tự mount với quyền là của người mount cái thư mục đó
<vubuntor136> mount = tay là sao :s
<n0bawk> vubuntor136: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sd5 -o uid=1000
<vubuntor136> à
<n0bawk> vubuntor893: áo thì mình ko rành -> lên diễn đàn mà hỏi
<vubuntor136> làm sao biết uid của mình hay của các user khác?
<C4NoC> id name
<vubuntor601> không thể nghe nhac trên zing
<n0bawk> cài gói ure
<n0bawk> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor407> heo mì :)
<vubuntor407> mình vừa cài fedora, lúc cài có nhập pass
<n0bawk> then?
<vubuntor407> nhưng mà khi đăng nhập, nhập pass vào nó báo sai
<vubuntor407> =.=
<vubuntor407> bây giờ làm thế nào để reset pass fedora được vậy
<n0bawk> hack root :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: bạn google , có hướng dẫn rồi đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: recovery root passwd fedora
<n0bawk> thường là vào livecd, boot ở chế độ rescue, nó mount cái phân vùng đó vào, rồi chroot, rồi passwd
<vubuntor407> có vài hướng dẫn, nhưng mà thực hiện trong grub của fedora, nhưng mà khi mình cài thì grub của nó không cài được.
<n0bawk> đổi pass xong rồi reboot
<vubuntor407> mà vẫn còn burg của ubuntu @.@
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: ko cài đc sao boot vào đc fedora?
<n0bawk> boot nào cũng thế thôi
<vubuntor407> mình vào ubuntu update-grub
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: cũng tương tự nhau cả thôi
<n0bawk> pass cái parameter vào thôi mà
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: ko thì vào livecd, chọn rescue mode chả liên quan gì đến ubuntu nữa
<vubuntor407> mình thử cái đó rồi
<vubuntor407> mà sao vẫn không đăng nhập được@.@
<vubuntor407> sau khi nhập pass 2 lần
<vubuntor407> nó báo errors
<vubuntor407> ah, nãy bạn nói parameter là gì vậy. có thể nói rõ hơn được không :-x
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: kiẻeu gì cũng vậy thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: check lại keyboard layout xem
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: cơ bản là chạy đc passwd hay chưa
<vubuntor407> passwd
<vubuntor407> rồi nhập pass 2 lần
<vubuntor407> rồi thông báo lỗi
<vubuntor407> passwd errors
<n0bawk> passwd + username
<n0bawk> mà phải vào rescue mode + chroot vào
<n0bawk> vubuntor407: nó báo error thì tất nhiên ko đc
<n0bawk> thôi google đi
<n0bawk> chỉ rồi đó
<vubuntor407> ừm ^^
<n0bawk> vào rescue mode như lào = live cd
<n0bawk> rồi chroot như lào
<vubuntor407> cảm ơn nhiều nhé :-)
<n0bawk> rồi passwd + username
<n0bawk> easy huh?
<vubuntor407> okay
<vubuntor407> để thử lại đã :)
<vubuntor407> bạn có thể cho mình 1 ví dụ lệnh chroot được không ? (cảm ơn nhiều ^.^ )
<n0bawk> chroot /wtf
<vubuntor407> wtf là gì vậy ?
<n0bawk> là thư mục cso tên wtf
<n0bawk> fedora is for geek, ubuntu is for n00b, windows is for /me
<vubuntor407> @.@
<vubuntor407> cảm ơn đã chỉ nhé.
<vubuntor407> :-x
<vubuntor111> chào bạn
<vubuntor111> bạn có thể giúp mình được không ?
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor111> bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor111> sau khi mình cài compiz vào ubuntu
<vubuntor111> mình cài bản ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor111> sau đó cài compiz vào. rồi chỉnh desktop cube
<vubuntor111> nhưng desktop của unity mất hết chỉ còn thanh bar. trong khi unity 2D thì vẫn bình thường
<vubuntor111> bạn có thể giúp mình được không?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> nhanh dzị ta
<C4NoC> MeiMei, chưa qua kia hả em
<vubuntor459> Thời gian hỗ trợ cập nhật của Ubuntu là mấy năm vậy bạn?
<vubuntor744> A lô
<vubuntor744> Mình đang cài ubuntun 11.10 chạy song song với wd 7.Lúc khởi động ở màn GNU GRUP muốn window 7 khởi động mặc định thì làm sao?
<vubuntor744> Nghĩa là chọn First boots ý
<Stanley00>  bạn chịu khó search diễn đàn nha
<vubuntor744> mình phải tìm từ khóa nào
<vubuntor744> ?
<Stanley00> " window 7 khởi động mặc định" grub
<vubuntor744> cảm ơn các bạn nhìu ^^
<vubuntor582> chao moi ng
<vubuntor582> toi co mot van de can ho tro.
<vubuntor582> do la
<vubuntor582> sau khi ko dong. den^' may'
<vubuntor582> khoang mot thoi gian ngan'
<vubuntor582> thi man` hinh` may' den xi`
<vubuntor582> kieu nhu la hibenate
<vubuntor582> toi cung ko hieu ro lam'
<vubuntor582> giong nhu viec tat man` hinh` khi su dung window
<vubuntor582> nhung toi ko the nao lam` cho man hinh sang' len va tiep tuc su dung dc
<vubuntor582> voi cac version cu~ thi toi bam nut tang do sang' man` hinh`
<vubuntor582> thi` man` hinh sang len dc
<vubuntor582> con voi ubuntu version 11.10 thi ko dc
<vubuntor582> co biet cach' sua? loi tren
<vubuntor582> lam on huong dan toi, chan thanh cam on
<C4NoC> desktop hay laptop
<vubuntor582> laptop
<C4NoC> ctl-alt-F1
<C4NoC> xem có vào console dc ko
<vubuntor582> console la man` hinh` search cac' ung' dung. ha? ban.
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor582> terminal?
<C4NoC> tựa thế
<C4NoC> ko thì xài 11.04, hay qua linux mint, debian, fedora xài
<C4NoC> xem cái nào ko bị xài cái đó
<vubuntor636> c4noC oi
<vubuntor636> minh vua bam' nut ban noi
<vubuntor636> vao console dc
<vubuntor636> nhung ma ko thoat ra dc
<vubuntor636> nen minh fai restart may'
<C4NoC> login thôi chứ gì đâu
<vubuntor636> uh minh login roi
<C4NoC> gõ username, pass mà login vào
<vubuntor636> xong roi lam the nao nua~
<vubuntor636> minh chi co 1 may' tinh' o day thoi
<vubuntor636> nen ban huong dan ti roi minh lam theo
<vubuntor636> chu gio vao mang hinh console thi minh ko chat voi ban. dc nua
<C4NoC> vẫn chat dc
<vubuntor636> sau khi login vao thi lam gi
<C4NoC> cài irssi vào
<vubuntor636> bam nut nao de ra man hinh chat'
<C4NoC> sudo apt-get install irssi
<C4NoC> nếu có mạng sẵn
<vubuntor636> ok
<C4NoC> rồi chạy irrssi
<C4NoC> irssi
<C4NoC> vubuntor636, mài bản 11.04 đi
<C4NoC> mà*
<C4NoC> cho nó phẻ
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ko thì kiếm cái distro nào xài dc á
<C4NoC> fix cái này mệt nhắm
<vubuntor636> the a.
<vubuntor636> ok
 * C4NoC pùn ngảo rồi
 * C4NoC uốn éo
<vubuntor636> cu tuong no ngon roi
<vubuntor636> nen minh sai` thoi
<vubuntor636> cam on loi` tu van cua ban.
<vubuntor636> chuc ban ngu ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-25
<vubuntor023> có bác nào biết cài synaptic touchpad trên lap dell
<vubuntor023> em tìm mãi mà ko thấy hướng dẫn
<vubuntor023> cả chương trinh quản lý pin nữa
<vubuntor023> có bác nào biết cài synaptic touchpad trên lap dell
<vubuntor023> em tìm mãi mà ko thấy hướng dẫn
<Stanley00> vubuntor023: bạn muốn gì với nó thế? thử tìm trong kho chưa?
<GeekComp> vubuntor023: bạn muốn nó đa điểm cái synaptic hở
<vubuntor023> vang dung roi
<vubuntor023> ko hieu sao lap dell lai ko co da diem
<GeekComp> vubuntor023: hiện tại chỉ có một số touchpad là làm được thôi, Synaptic Touchpad thì chưa vì nguồn nó đóng
<GeekComp> quản lý pin thì đã có sẵn rồi
<GeekComp> muốn tiết kiệm pin thì bạn cài powertop
<vubuntor023> co chuong trinh nao su dung touchpad hieu qua ko a
<vubuntor023> em cai touchgee nhung cung ko an thua
<GeekComp> vubuntor023: hiện tại chưa có app nào phù hợp với Touchpad của bạn để thực hiện đa điểm đâu
<Stanley00> nhiều lắm là scroll bằng 2 ngón :))
<vubuntor023> the a
<vubuntor023> cac anh co biet chuong trinh nao xai tam dc ko
<Stanley00> thế nào là "tạm được">
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor023> vi em muon da diem va dis/enable dc
<GeekComp> vubuntor023: bạn này mình nói nãy giờ chưa hiểu á
<Stanley00> nãy giờ bạn có nghe GeekComp nói không vậy? NO
<vubuntor023> chu cai phim dis/enable vo dung
<GeekComp> vubuntor023: bạn có disable nó lúc cài không?
<vubuntor023> ko
<GeekComp> thử lệnh "gconftool --type boolean --set /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true"
<vubuntor023> ko co chuyen j xay ra voi cai lenh tren
<GeekComp> restart lại coi nào
<vubuntor023> vang de em thu
<vubuntor416> tinh hinh em vua lam cai lenh cua bac GeekComp nhung cung ko an thua
<GeekComp> .g bật tắt touchpad ubuntu
<GeekComp> ợ bot đi đâu roài
<vubuntor416> ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor416: lệnh này coi "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<vubuntor416> van vay
<GeekComp> vubuntor416: có lẽ bạn nên dùng touchpad indicator
<vubuntor416> ko co j thay doi
<vubuntor416> okia
<vubuntor416> de e thu voi thang nay
<vubuntor038> cho hỏi những device ko có trong fstab, nếu muốn thêm nó vào fstab thì mount point thế nào?
<GeekComp> vubuntor038: bạn đọc bài Tự động mount trong wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor038> khi mình làm như bài hướng dẫn trong wiki, các device ntfs của mình dc mount lên nhưng mà read-only. Mình phải làm sao để ko còn read-only nữa?
<haidt> hi all
<haidt> cho minh hoi xiu may ban oi
<haidt> minh dang lam server cho ben japanese
<haidt> nhung ma khi send mail
<haidt> thi bi loi font
<haidt> tieng viet lan tieng nhat
<n0bawk> chỉnh lại font?
<n0bawk> chọn encoding là utf-8?
<haidt> may ban chi cho minh cai nhung extension nao cho php nha
<haidt> minh chon utf-8 roi
<n0bawk> haidt: còn db dùng encoding gì
<haidt> ko ko
<haidt> minh ko dung encoding
<haidt> minh send truc tiep ma
<haidt> ko dung database
<haidt> minh xac dinh la chi thieu extension trong php
<haidt> vi minh co thue mot server de test
<haidt> thi goi bt
<haidt> ko bi loi font
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> cái này ko rõ :D
<haidt> co nghia la hien gio tren server minh, goi mail, khi vao hop thu se bi be font
<haidt> VD:
<haidt> a^n => ??
<haidt> nhung khi  minh be trang web cua minh qua mot server thue
<haidt> thi lai goi binh thuong
<n0bawk> thế chắc config cái mail thế nào đó thôi
<n0bawk> haidt: thử chỉnh lại encoding ở client xem có dc ko
<haidt> n0bawk: ko dc
<haidt> n0bawk: minh co thu roi
<haidt> 件のお申し込み => iZ件??bA
<n0bawk> haidt: hi hi
<n0bawk> haidt: thế bạn check lại nhé
<n0bawk> mình nghĩ vấn dề này chỉ là font và encoding thôi :3
<haidt> n0bawk: check nhu the nao ban
<haidt> ko
<haidt> dau tien minh cung nghi nhu ban
<haidt> nhung that su la ko phai
<haidt> cho minh xiu
<n0bawk> :3
<haidt>  http://www.php-labo.net/tutorial/php/mail.html
<haidt> minh tim hieu tren nay
<n0bawk> haidt: cái này ko rành à
<n0bawk> khanh_coltech: xếp có rành vụ cấu hình mail + encoding thì ra giúp bạn haidt đi kìa
<haidt> :)
<khanh_coltech> đang độc
<khanh_coltech> send bằng hàm mail php?
<haidt> khanh_coltech: đúng ban
<khanh_coltech>  $extraheaders = "From: $from" . "\nContent-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8\n";
<khanh_coltech> mail("$to", '=?UTF-8?B?'.base64_encode($subject).'?=', "$message", $extraheaders);
<khanh_coltech> thử dùng cái header kia với hàm mail bên dứới coi
<haidt> khanh_coltech: :) yes
<haidt> mình làm rồi
<khanh_coltech> ko được?
<haidt> ko dc
<khanh_coltech> hôm trước vừa gặp lỗi này thấy ok mà
<haidt> mình đã thử tất cả
<khanh_coltech> gửi 1 cái email cho mềnh xem với
<haidt> ok
<khanh_coltech> khanhpt@ubuntu-vn.org
<haidt> plz wait me
<haidt> $to='hai.itsecu@gmail.com';
<haidt> 	$message = $_POST["txt_message"];
<haidt> 	$name = $_POST["txt_name"];
<haidt> 	$email = $_POST["txt_email"];
<haidt> 	$headers = "From: " . $email. "\r\n";
<haidt> khanh_coltech: đó bạn
<khanh_coltech> bạn thử sửa lại giống cái đoạn trên
<khanh_coltech> rồi đưa mình xem cái đoạn code gửi email cái
<khanh_coltech> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<haidt> truong hop cua minh la ntnay
<haidt> minh có 1 form html
<haidt> mot javascript
<haidt> va 1 php
<haidt> form html nguoi dung nhap noi dung
<haidt> va  la utf8
<haidt> khi submit
<haidt> thi font tieng viet lan japan deu đã bị bể truoc khi qua trang js va php
<khanh_coltech> à
<khanh_coltech> tức là sau khi đẩy qua form là bị luôn hả
<khanh_coltech> ko phải do hàm send mail đúng ko?
<khanh_coltech> Giờ thế này
<khanh_coltech> thử dùng hàm send mail
<khanh_coltech> của php
<khanh_coltech> gửi một nội dung với subject và content chứa tiếng Việt
<khanh_coltech> sau đó gửi đi
<khanh_coltech> nếu vẫn được tiếng Việt thì lỗi do quá trình trước đó
<khanh_coltech> đến lúc đấy tìm tiếp
<haidt> đúng rồi
<haidt> mình đã làm giống ban
<haidt> thì gởi ok
<haidt> ko bi loi font
<haidt> nen minh moi xac dinh là
<haidt> do ben htmkl
<haidt> khi submit
<haidt> thi tat ca noi dung bi convert qua utf8
<haidt> => loi font truoc khi goi mailk
<haidt> nhung kì lạ
<haidt> là khi minh dem nguyen site qua mot server minh thue
<haidt> thi lai goi bt
<haidt> the no moi dau
<khanh_coltech> có trang test nào ko?
<khanh_coltech> mấy cái này mà nói không thì khó quá :)
<haidt> uhm
<haidt> ok
<haidt> bay zờ
<haidt> minh doi hop thu
<haidt> cua minh thanh cua ban
<haidt> roi cho 2 cai ban thu nhá
<haidt> day la trang loi font
<haidt> http://www.e-mariage.co.jp/raiten_form.html
<haidt> day la trang ben server thue chay ok: http://sws.com.vn/mail-e/raiten_form.html
<khanh_coltech> chờ tí để check :)
<haidt> sao roi khanh_coltech
<khanh_coltech> bó xừ nó tay rồi
<khanh_coltech> giờ tự debug từng bước thôi
<khanh_coltech> alert dữ liệu ra vậy
<haidt> ^^!
<haidt> ko can dau
<haidt> minh tìm hieu roi
<haidt> mình chỉ thiếu
<haidt> những extension thoi
<haidt> cái extension đó
<haidt> có nhiem vu là
<haidt> lam cho
<haidt> server hieu la
<haidt> à
<haidt> cái này là tieng nhat ban
<haidt> và dang o utf-8
<vubuntor862> helo
<vubuntor862> co ai ko
<vubuntor862> giup m voi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor862> cai software center sao mo ra trang tinh ko co j la sao vay may ban
<n2i> vubuntor862: ban moi cai Ubuntu ho?
<vubuntor862> uhm
<vubuntor862> :D
<n2i> Kieu nhu con gai moi vay a. Cung trang tinh! :3
<n2i> Muon no khong trang nua, chac ban phai lam doi thu! :P
<vubuntor862> trang tinh het ma
<vubuntor862> con gai con co cho ko trang
<n2i> Stanley00: update repo nhi
<vubuntor862> ubuntu kho xoi that
<Stanley00> n2i: không rành lắm, vì bình thường vẫn có mặc định mà
<Stanley00> n2i: mà chắc phải apt-get update để kiếm tí thông tin nữa :D
<vubuntor862> uhm
<vubuntor862> de minh thu xem da
<vubuntor862> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor862> loi nay la j vay
<Stanley00> ubunut không cho cài cùng lúc, tắt cái Ubuntu Software Center đi
<vubuntor862> co mo len dc dau ma tat
<Stanley00> vubuntor862: vậy reboot đi
<vubuntor862> uhm
<vubuntor862> chac phai the
<vubuntor862> ak
<vubuntor862> cho minh hoi cai nay luon
<vubuntor862> minh cai os bang usb
<vubuntor862> bay gio vao man hinh boot la bi loi do phan giai
<vubuntor862> man crt cui ko nhan dc hinh
<vubuntor862> cu mo mo roi enter moi lne dc
<Stanley00> lỗi độ phân giải là sao bạn?
<Stanley00> cái crt đó báo à?
<vubuntor862> uhm
<vubuntor862> no len bao 60hz roi cu chay chay rua
<vubuntor862> ko len hinh
<Stanley00> có thể thay dổi trong grub, nhưng không dành cho newbie :(
<vubuntor862> ec
<Stanley00> trước hết, hỏi bạn câu này nha. Tại sao bạn lại muốn cài Ubuntu?
<vubuntor862> cho minh cai huong dan di
<vubuntor862> tu tu lam
<vubuntor862> cai de tim hieu thoi
<Stanley00> .google đọ phân giải grub site:ubuntu.vn
<vubuntor862> ak
<vubuntor862> minh dung chip AMD voi main asrock n68 s
<vubuntor862> cai nay co lien quan ko
<Stanley00> mình nghĩ là không, vì grub lúc nào cũng mặc định 800x600@60Hz thì phải
<vubuntor155> dùng linux mint hay ubuntu hay hơn hở mọi người
<Stanley00> tùy
<HermitCrab> thử cái nào thích thì dùng
<n0bawk> thích windows thì mint
<vubuntor155> chắc thử sang mint xem thế nào :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-02-26
<vubuntor107> asd
<Stanley00> fds
<vubuntor107> Cho mình hỏi là tại sao khi mình cắm dây mạng vào thì máy mình mạng không ổn định nhỉ, bị disconect liên tục. không hiểu tại sao. mà mình thử mạng trong Win thì thấy không sao cả. mà lỗi này mới xuất hiện, không hiểu tại sao nữa :( Mong mọi chười chỉ giúp. Thank!
<Stanley00> không biết, thường thì nên kiểm tra lại phần cứng.
<notsubdued> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi có phần mềm nào tương thích ubuntu 11.10 để chạy file .swf không nh
<notsubdued> ỉ
<notsubdued> ??
<n0bawk> cài adobe flash vào
<n0bawk> notsubdued: à  mà swf thì mở = vlc cũng đc thì phải
<notsubdued> ko được bạn ạ mình mở thử r
<notsubdued> ùi
<n0bawk> notsubdued: mở bằng firefox?
<n0bawk> cài flash chưa?
<notsubdued> cài r
<notsubdued> cài rùi
<n0bawk> thế ko rõ
<n0bawk> :D
<notsubdued> :
<notsubdued> :
<n0bawk> thường mở = ff là đc mà
<n0bawk> vì swf cũng là flash thôi mà :3
<notsubdued> uh, nhưng nó thiếu mấy chức năng
<n0bawk> thế mình ko rõ, chưa xài bao h :D
<n0bawk> chỉ biết mở đc
<notsubdued> uh, dù sao cũng cám ơn  bạn đã gópý
<vubuntor961> xin cho hoi trong ubuntu 11.10 co tich hop GNOME 3.2 khong
<Stanley00> vubuntor961: không rành lắm, hình như là 3.0 thì phải
<vubuntor961> cho hoi lam sao nang cap len 3.2 day
<Stanley00> vubuntor961: tại sao bạn lại muốn nâng cấp lên?
<Stanley00> vubuntor961: mà mình cũng không chắc là bản mấy nữa, bạn vô system coi thử lại cho chắc đi
<n2i> 11.10 dùng Gnome3 sao :|
<vubuntor961> cai Extension
<Stanley00> vubuntor961: vậy kiếm cái nào hợp với phiên bản gnome đang dùng ấy, chứ update lên nhiều phiền hà lắm
<Stanley00> n2i: ai biết... .me đang oneiric :D
<vubuntor961> thoi duoc cam on nha
<n2i> OO là 11.10 chi nữa :|
<Stanley00> ???
<n2i> Oneiric O... gì đó là 11.10 phải không?
<n2i> hay 11.04 nhỉ :3
<n2i> 11.10 :P
<Stanley00> n2i: hehe, nhầm, /me đang precise :))
<n2i> ò, hoảng :P
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-18
<vubuntor186> mình có download 1 số theme,icon cho ubuntu 12.04 nhưng khi coppy vào usr/share/themes(icon) thì nó bảo là mình ko có quyền, bây h minh phải làm thế nào ?
<nchoa> help
<nchoa> xit
<nchoa> logout
<nchoa> c/help
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-19
<vubuntor582> hey
<vubuntor582> mọi người buổi sáng vui vẻ
<vubuntor582> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor582> :D
<vubuntor582> làm sao để cho phép chương trình này chạy với người này nhưng không cho chạy với người khác
<vubuntor582> có phải chúng ta dùng phân quyền thì là chắc ăn nhất không ?
<C4NoC> sudo
<vubuntor582> ồ
<vubuntor582> ý em nói là phân quyền chương trình
<vubuntor582> để chạy cho 1 user cụ thể ấy
<vubuntor582> giống như chương trình cài đặt
<vubuntor582> thì chỉ có root chứ không phải bất cứ user nào khác
<_Tux_> do bản thân chương trình thôi
<vubuntor582> _ _!!
<vubuntor582> tự sinh ra nó vậy àk
<vubuntor582> vậy mà em nghĩ rằng là chúng ta phân quyền chương trình được luôn
<vubuntor582> phân quyền truy cập chương trình ấy
<C4NoC> chown
<C4NoC> chmod
<vubuntor582> em cũng nghĩ như vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor582: phân quyền thì kệ phân quyền
<_Tux_> user khác nó phân quyền lại
<_Tux_> thì bạn vẫn không chạy được
<_Tux_> do bản thân chương trình thôi
<_Tux_> tỉ dụ mình biết cái chương trình a
<_Tux_> chỉ cho user có uid=1000 chạy thôi
<_Tux_> thì có phân quyền ra sao cũng thế
<vubuntor582> ồh
<vubuntor582> vậy là phải sửa cái khác
<vubuntor582> giống như register của windows đó phải không bác
<vubuntor582> vậy là có một cấu hình mặc định
<vubuntor582> khi tạo user mới
<vubuntor582> thì nó dựa vào đó cấp quyền chương trình cho người dùng đó
 * _Tux_ ếu biết register là cái gì
<vubuntor582> em cũng không biết em nói có đúng không nữa , lâu quá không dùng windows rồi
<vubuntor582> :v
<C4NoC> ko dùng windoof lâu rồi?
<C4NoC> sao hỏi nhìu câu vui vậy
<vubuntor582> tại em muốn tự tay chăm sóc hệ thống của mình
<C4NoC> thì kiếm sách về đọc
<C4NoC> thiếu gì
<vubuntor582> chịu mấy cái sách căn bản em đọc hết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor582: đọc linux permission đi
<C4NoC> cơ bản hết thì đọc nâng cao
<vubuntor582> có tốn tiền không bác
<vubuntor582> sinh viên kinh tế khó khăn
<vubuntor582> :v
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> sv giờ còn hỏi mấy câu này
<vubuntor582> em khác với bạn đi lấy bằng
<C4NoC> sv mà ko biết kiếm sách đọc à
<C4NoC> lại hỏi tốn $ ko
<_Tux_> thấy vubuntor582 nói điêu vãi
<vubuntor582> tìm cũng tìm rồi chẵng thấy cuốn nào vừa ý
<_Tux_> có đọc đâu
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor582> tài liệu tiếng anh thì em chưa đọc
 * _Tux_ bay đi
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> ok
<vubuntor582> thì đọc mấy cuốn của minh khai
<C4NoC> thế coi như ko đọc gì
<vubuntor582> ồh
<vubuntor582> vậy là em tốn thời gian vô ích
<vubuntor582> _ _!!
<vubuntor582> vậy em phải bắt đầu từ đâu
<vubuntor582> mong các bác chỉ đường dẫn lối
<C4NoC> .g linux for beginner
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/
<iSupyBot> Title: UNIX / Linux Tutorial for Beginners (at www.ee.surrey.ac.uk)
<C4NoC> .g linux for newbie
<iPhenny> C4NoC: http://www.linuxnewbieguide.org/
<iSupyBot> Title: The Ultimate Linux Newbie Guide | The best site to learn about choosing, using and installing Linux for beginners (at www.linuxnewbieguide.org)
<C4NoC> .g lpi
<iPhenny> C4NoC: https://www.lpi.org/
<iSupyBot> Title: Linux Professional Institute (LPI) (at www.lpi.org)
<_Tux_> !l4u
<ubot2> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<_Tux_> C4NoC: sếch hay thì ếu cho nta
<_Tux_> =))
<C4NoC> ai biết có cuốn kia đau
<C4NoC> cơ mà tv lười đọc
<C4NoC> thông cảm
<vubuntor582> cho thêm nhiều nữa đi em sẵn sàng ngày đêm không tắm để đọc
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor582> :D
<vubuntor582> đam mê nó làm em phấn khích
<_Tux_> vubuntor582: nói thì thế
<_Tux_> làm đến đâu thì chưa biết
<_Tux_> :p
<C4NoC>  ờ
<C4NoC> có mấy cuốn sách kiếm ko ra
<C4NoC> giờ mạng mẽo đầy ra
<C4NoC> chả bù hồi trước
<C4NoC> toàn phải ra mạng ngồi mốc mỏ search, down
<vubuntor582> vậy em đọc hết mấy cuốn đó đã bữa khác em lại lên hỏi
<vubuntor582> mà giờ em đang bị hoang mang cái vụ mysql
<vubuntor582> chán chẵng thèm để ý tới nó
<vubuntor582> có mấy bài báo nói oracle sẽ dần dần chuyển mysql sang nguồn đóng
<vubuntor582> mà không biết có đúng không
<vubuntor225> chao ban
<vubuntor225> cho minh hoi chut a
<C4NoC> ban chao
<vubuntor225> lam the nao de tao file ghost cho ubuntu vay
<C4NoC> ko cần
<vubuntor225> sao vay a
<TuxBadDay> khó hỏng hóc
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> xài 2 năm chưa hư cái gì
<C4NoC> ghost chi
<vubuntor225> BAN CO BIET CAI JOB MANAGEMENT THE NAO KO VAY
<vubuntor225> MINH CAI MA CHANG DUOC
<loserCrab> KHONG BIET
<vubuntor225> thank so much
<heroandtn3> giờ em mới biết pidgin lưu password dưới dạng plaintext @@
<CoconutCrab> okay
<TuxBadDay> heroandtn3: lol
 * TuxBadDay ăn cắp hết password yahoo/gmail của thằng bạn
<TuxBadDay> rồi chém gió với nó là mình hack được =))
<heroandtn3> lolz
 * heroandtn3 ngày trước fake phần login của facebook, rồi gửi link trên mail group
<heroandtn3> sau đó 1 loạt dính chưởng, nhưng cuối cùng cũng ko biết làm gì với đám password
<TuxBadDay> heroandtn3: dùng pidgin + gnome-keyring cũng được
 * CoconutCrab núp kẻo bị héc chêt
<TuxBadDay> tuy nhiên thì mặc định gnome-keyring cũng ếu có password nên coi như
<TuxBadDay> đánh bùn sang ao
<TuxBadDay> =))
<CoconutCrab> nó có đấy
<CoconutCrab> nó dùng pass login của mình
<CoconutCrab> khi login vào nó unlock luôn
<CoconutCrab> có thể đổi sang pass khác nếu thích
 * TuxBadDay xài app password ếu sợ mất password mấy
<CoconutCrab> lúc đấy log vào xong phải unlock riêng
<TuxBadDay> CoconutCrab: cơ mà khi login vào được rồi
<TuxBadDay> thì coi như cái kia bị view
<TuxBadDay> lởm hơn keychain của Mac OS
<CoconutCrab> cũng tùy
<heroandtn3> TuxBadDay:  sao ko encrypt file authors.xml
 * CoconutCrab không nghĩ đơn giản là view được
<TuxBadDay> heroandtn3: hỏi pidgin dev ấy
<TuxBadDay> CoconutCrab: tỉ dụ em mượn máy
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ chÆ°a?
<TuxBadDay> bật nó lên
<TuxBadDay> view được ngay
 * CoconutCrab nhớ lần trước mở nó đòi pass
<TuxBadDay> CoconutCrab: thì anh đang dùng
<TuxBadDay> em cầm máy một cái?
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<CoconutCrab> nó đòi pas
<TuxBadDay> (hem đòi)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy nó lởm
<TuxBadDay> =))
<TuxBadDay> nhấn show password cũng chả hỏi gì
<heroandtn3> nó có cái path này, nhưng từ năm 2007: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505788
<CoconutCrab> Yên Tử vui hem?
<vubuntor058> a
<vubuntor058> may a  cho e hoi
<vubuntor058> e cai ubuntu bang wubi, cho no 20gb
<vubuntor058> nhung sao khi no chay xong, no len den tan 50gb vay ah
<vubuntor058> o cua e chi co 54gb thoi
<CuaKeXau> chắc là xóa lộn nó banh ta lông rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-20
<vubuntor588> em khong cai duoc x-unikey
<vubuntor588> update xong roi install x-unikey cu bao la khong the dinh vi hoai lun
<squishyKreb> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-21
<vubuntor655> hi, mình muốn hỏi: sau khi cài software qua WINE, các tập tin của soft lưu tại đâu?
<TuxSucks> ~/.wine/drive_c/program files/
<vubuntor655> thanks b!
<TuxSucks> vubuntor655: tìm chỗ copy/paste crack à
<TuxSucks> =))
<vubuntor655> không, mình đang tìm hiểu về ubuntu để thay thế 1 loạt máy cho công ty
<vubuntor655> phải cài đặt .net framework và các soft viết trên .net
<vubuntor655> b có kinh nghiệm về vấn đề này ko?
<C4NoC>  có
<C4NoC> là đi mua M$ license
<TuxSucks> vubuntor655: thôi .net thì xài windows đi
<TuxSucks> cố làm gì
<TuxSucks> rồi mất công
 * TuxSucks thấy phần mềm .net có thằng viết bựa
<TuxSucks> chỉ chạy trên windows 7 32bit
<TuxSucks> 64bit tịt
<TuxSucks> windows 8 tịt
<TuxSucks> =))
<vubuntor655> tại công ty mình có 1 số phần mềm chuyên dụng viết bằng .net
<TuxSucks> tại thằng coder sucks
<vubuntor655> như Quản lý công, quản lý nhân sự ...
<TuxSucks> =)
<C4NoC> thif dấy
<C4NoC> lời khuyên, là đi mua M$ license
<C4NoC> done
<vubuntor655> không chạy được hả b?
<TuxSucks> hên xui
<TuxSucks> =]]
<vubuntor655> là sao? mình ko hiểu?
<C4NoC> thế linh kiện xe số, gắn xe ga chạy hông
<vubuntor655> cái đó tất nhiên rồi
<C4NoC> 1 là đi mua M$
<C4NoC> 2 là đi code lại soft cho linux
<vubuntor655> tại mình tìm hiểu cũng thấy có nhiều thông tin noi rằng có thể cài đặt .net để chạy soft
<C4NoC> thì đó
<C4NoC> 11:20 < C4NoC> thế linh kiện xe số, gắn xe ga chạy hông
<vubuntor655> ok, như vậy là ko được
<C4NoC> ai bảo ko dc
<C4NoC> ví dụ cái ốc, cái vít
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor655> chạy ko ổn định hả b?
<C4NoC> thôi túm lại là theo 2 điều trên kia đi
<C4NoC> đỡ mệt
<vubuntor655> mình là phòng tham mưu cho công ty nên phải đưa ra được lý do
<vubuntor655> dù sao cũng cám ơn bạn nhiều
<TuxSucks> vubuntor655: nói đơn giản
<TuxSucks> M$ không thích opensource
<TuxSucks> .NET không chạy 100% trên Wine
<TuxSucks> MSSQL không chạy trên Wine/Linux
<TuxSucks> end story
<C4NoC> mono sh!tty
<vubuntor655> :D
<vubuntor655> thanks b nhiều!
<TuxSucks> và phần mềm của nội bộ cty thường được viết khá lởm
<TuxSucks> chạy trên Windows còn lỗi nữa là Linux
<TuxSucks> =]]
<vubuntor655> ah, java (file .jar) thì vẫn chạy tốt b nhỉ?
<TuxSucks> hên xui tùy thằng viết
<TuxSucks> tùy thư viện sử dụng
<TuxSucks> không dám chắc
<vubuntor655> ok b
<vubuntor753> f
<vubuntor753> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor753> chao favadi
<favadi> vubuntor753: ?
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor753> lam quen voi a favadi ty' nhe'
<vubuntor753> ôi tên đẹp quá
<TuxSucks> favadi: =))
<vubuntor753> có được không anh
<vubuntor753> FAVADI
<vubuntor753> chạy đâu rồi
<favadi> vubuntor753: vậy bạn giới thiệu đi
<vubuntor753> E là hà mi
<vubuntor753> e ở minh khai - HN
<vubuntor753> còn anh favadi
<MudCrab> cô giáo hả
<vubuntor753> e sinh năm 89 ạ
<vubuntor753> hehe
<vubuntor753> sắp thôi a
<vubuntor753> a favadi giới thiệu đi a
<MudCrab> :-/
<favadi> vubuntor753: ủa vậy bạn tên gì :)
 * TuxSucks bật nhạc hoành tráng cho favadi giới thiệu
<TuxSucks> =))
<vubuntor753> em tên là hà mi mà anh
<vubuntor753> con anh tên j
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor753> e giới thiệu rồi mà anh không gt ạ`
 * C4NoC nhai bắp rang
 * TuxSucks nhấp chè
 * favadi tên Điệp
<favadi> vubuntor753: sinh viên năm 7 DHBK Hà Nội
<favadi> :)
<vubuntor753> thế anh
<favadi> mình gở gần Minh Khai HN
<MudCrab> favadi là Phan Thị Vân Điệp
<favadi> s/gở/ở/
 * favadi vặn mỏ MudCrab
<TuxSucks> MudCrab: sai tên rồi
<TuxSucks> Mộng Điệp
<MudCrab> okay
<vubuntor753> MudCrab là ai vậy ạ
<vubuntor753> chắc bạn anh điệp cả nhỉ
<favadi> vubuntor753: uh
<favadi> vubuntor753: vậy em đang học trường nào
<favadi> :)
<vubuntor753> e học đại học bôn ba ,,, hehe
<vubuntor753> a giới thiệu tên bạn anh cho e biết dc ko ạ
<vubuntor753> hhihi
<favadi> vubuntor753: đây là bạn Cua --> MudCrab
<favadi> vubuntor753: đây là bạn Tắc --> TuxSucks
<favadi> vubuntor753: đây là bạn Nóc --> C4NoC
<vubuntor753> tên thật chứ
<vubuntor753> nói thế bố em cũng chả biết .... :d
 * MudCrab là Cua, thích sống dưới bùn
<favadi> vubuntor753: em join #vnluser rồi các bạn hướng dẫn nhé
<vubuntor753> hixxx
<vubuntor753> anh điệp oi
<favadi> vubuntor753: ?
<vubuntor753> anh ở đâu minh khai ạ
<vubuntor753> tối rảnh e mời ra cafe kim đc ko
<vubuntor753> nhà e gần đấy .. hehe
<favadi> vubuntor753: nhà mình ở Vĩnh Hưng
<favadi> :)
<n0bawk> ồ dạo này nheièu cô giáo vậy
<vubuntor297> he
<vubuntor297> a điệp oi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor291> Các bạn cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để thêm menu boot usb trong grub vậy
<vubuntor291> máy mình cày ubuntu mà bây giờ ko thể nào boot từ usb được
<vubuntor291> mặc dù đã chỉnh từ bios
<n0bawk> vubuntor291: tốt nhất là chỉnh từ bios
<vubuntor291> mình chỉnh rồi mà ko chạy
<n0bawk> hmmm, xem lại xem cấu hình thế nào
<vubuntor291> trong khi mang usb đó qua máy khác (cài windows) thì vẫn okie
<n0bawk> mà sao cần dùng grub dể boot vào usb?
<n0bawk> cái này ko liên quan windows hay linux
<vubuntor291> tại mình down iso backtrack đó
<n0bawk> mà là ở bios
<vubuntor291> giờ máy đang cài ubuntu, muốn boot từ usb
<vubuntor291> đã chỉnh từ bios rồi mà vẫn ko đc
<vubuntor291> nên mình hỏi xem có cách nào add thêm vào cái menu grub dòng boot từ usb ko
<vubuntor291> để mình mò tiếp vậy
<vubuntor291> cảm ơn hén\
<n0bawk> có, nhưng lúc đó nó khác lúc boot từ bios
<vubuntor752> cho hỏi ,có cách nào cài ubuntu vào máy tính mà ko cần dùng đia ko mấy pro
<C4NoC> usb
<vubuntor752> ko phải cài trên usb nhé
<vubuntor327> hêlô
<vubuntor752> vậy là chép file tải về usb , khoi đong cài đat = usb là dc hả rồi
<vubuntor752> vậy là chép file tải về usb , khoi đong cài đat = usb là dc hả pro
<C4NoC> uh
<MudCrab> .g unetbootin
<iPhenny> MudCrab: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<iSupyBot> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<MudCrab> đấy
<vubuntor752> C4NoC: có cần giải nén ra ko pro
<C4NoC> đọc cái kia kìa
<vubuntor752> pk ,thanks all
<TuxFukedLife> dùng grub4dos + iso boot
<TuxFukedLife> grub2 cũng được
<HHT> hello any1 awake?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-22
<vubuntor990> chơi game qua wine trên ubuntu dù không dùng hết RAM,CPU sao vẫn lag,giật hơn trên Windows(Windows chơi rất mượt dù gần full resources,còn Ubuntu resources còn rất nhiều mà rất khó chịu)
<C4NoC> vì đó là game windoof
<vubuntor707> ?
<n0bawk> ??
<vubuntor603> e hà mi đây
<vubuntor603> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor603>  A điệp ơi
<TuxFukedLife> favadi: anh Điệp
<TuxFukedLife> favadi: em Hà Mi kìa
<TuxFukedLife> =)
<vubuntor603> A chạy đâu rồi
<vubuntor603> e nc vs a đc ko :((
<favadi> vubuntor603: :|
<favadi> gì thế?
<vubuntor603> khiếp
<vubuntor603> anh chạy đi đâu tìm a nc mãi chả thấy
<vubuntor603> hôm nay a có đi lm không
<favadi> đi lm là đi đâu?
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor603> đi làm
<vubuntor603> tối đi uống nước vs e không
<vubuntor603> e ở nhà một mình buồn quá :((
<favadi> tối nay mình bận đi nhậu
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor603> đi nhậu ah`
<vubuntor603> cho e đi vs :d
<vubuntor603> e cũng thích ăn nhậu lắm ...  :d
<vubuntor603> zxzx
<n0bawk> favadi: xz kìa
<vubuntor603> a nObawk biết xz là j mà nói ...
<vubuntor603> =))
 * n0bawk nhờ favadi giải thích hộ
<n0bawk> C4NoC: biết xz là gì hem
<C4NoC> lolz
<C4NoC> favadi: ai đấy?
<n0bawk> spy :3
<vubuntor144> ffdf
<vubuntor824> d
<vubuntor763> xin chào các bạn
<C4NoC>  trào
<vubuntor213> hi
<vubuntor213> có ai ko
<C4NoC>  hông
<vubuntor213> giúp mình về vụ card mạng trong ubuntu với
<C4NoC>  hông
<vubuntor213> may quá
<C4NoC>  đã bảo ko rồi ,may gì
<vubuntor213> mình dùng laptop có card ethernet với card wifi
<vubuntor213> là atheros với broadcom 430N
<vubuntor213> cài ubuntu 10.04.4 ko nhận cả 2
<vubuntor213> :(
<C4NoC>  giờ còn 10.04
<C4NoC> năm 2013 dzồi
<vubuntor213> mình hợp với 11,12 bạn ạ
<vubuntor213> đau lòng là ráng làm quen với giao diện mới lắm
<vubuntor213> nhÆ°ng :(
<C4NoC> chuyển qua cái khác
<C4NoC> 10.04 ko có driver thì chịu
<vubuntor213> cái ko hiểu là hồi ubuntu 10.04 ra
<vubuntor213> mình có dùng khoảng 3 tháng
<vubuntor213> trên máy này, mượt mà
<vubuntor213> giờ cài lại thì lỗi
<vubuntor213> ubuntu 10.10 ko biết có fix đc ko nhỉ
<truongan> vubuntor213, thử đại đi rồi biết
<vubuntor213> đang tìm mirror 10.10
<vubuntor213> mirror fpt xóa thằng cu này mất rồi
<vubuntor213> :(
<vubuntor500> co ai ko
<vubuntor500> co ai bi loi unauthenticated tu host mirror fpt ko
<vubuntor319> co ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor319> helppppppppppp :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-23
<vubuntor770> "Firefox.exe - corrupt file" The file or directory \documents anh ansetting\vinaghost\local settings\application data\firefox\profiles\k466lq19/default......
<HappyCrab> lỗi của firefox
<HappyCrab> xử lý đi
<vubuntor770> xử lí như nào hả bạn
<HappyCrab> xóa đi
<vubuntor770> mình đã theo đường dẫn
<vubuntor770> xóa k466lq19.default
<vubuntor770> xóa k466lq19.default à
<HappyCrab> xóa hết cả thư mục k466...
<HappyCrab> sẽ mất history
<HappyCrab> favorite
<HappyCrab> add ons v.v...
<vubuntor770> erro delete file :))
<HappyCrab> đĩa cứng chập rồi
<vubuntor770> giờ mình phải làm sao hả bạn
<HappyCrab> format
<vubuntor770> fomat ở đâu chỉ giùm mình
<vubuntor770> chứ mình dùng máy tình gà lắm
 * HappyCrab hem biết
<HappyCrab> đi ra sửa dịch vụ đi
<vubuntor770> liệu ghost lại có hữu dụng k
<vubuntor770> mình cứ chạy firefox là bị
 * HappyCrab không biết
<vubuntor770> Happy chỉ gúp mình
 * HappyCrab không biết Windows/Ghost
<HappyCrab> mấy cái đó không được hỗ trợ ở đây
<vubuntor770> nhưng liệu ghost lại rồi có khả dụng k
<HappyCrab> không biết
<vubuntor770> uk.cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor655> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<iSupyBot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor351> hi all
<vubuntor351> có ai giải thích hộ mình Chuyển đổi qua lại các ứng dụng giữa 2 nền Linux và Windows là sao được ko
<cumeo> ai có thể giải thích hộ mình Chuyển đổi qua lại các ứng dụng giữa 2 nền Linux và Windows là sao ko
<Tux|Windoof> cumeo: bạn giải thích cho mình đi
<Tux|Windoof> mình cũng không hiểu
<cumeo> nguyên văn là thế này "Nghiên cứu triển khai:
<cumeo> - Quản trị hệ thống: quản trị mạng, giám sát mạng, bảo mật...trên Linux hoặc Windows
<cumeo> - Chuyển đổi qua lại các ứng dụng giữa 2 nền Linux và Windows"
<Tux|Windoof> Bác nào dùng từ tối nghĩa thấy mịa
<cumeo> đây là 2 hướng mà thầy hướng dẫn mình làm đề tài tốt nghiệp đưa ra
<cumeo> để mình chọn đề tài
<cumeo> nhưng đọc và ngẫm nghĩ mãi không hiểu ý thầy
<Tux|Windoof> Hỏi ông thầy chứ sao
<Tux|Windoof> thầy gì dùng từ tối nghĩa thấy mịa
<cumeo> Từ chuyển đổi là gì? ứng dụng chạy được trên hai nền tảng hay một dữ liệu có thể xem, xóa và sửa ở cả hai ứng dụng khác nhau trên hai nền tảng?
<Tux|Windoof> cumeo: đã bảo hỏi ông thầy thôi
<Tux|Windoof> ngồi luận làm gì cho mệt óc
<cumeo> ờ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-02-24
<vubuntor409> hi
<vubuntor409> ai giup minh mount o cua windows vao dc ko :(
<TuxFukedLife> !automount
<ubot2> Tự động Mount các phân vùng http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%E1%BB%B1_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_m%E1%BB%9F_ph%C3%A2n_v%C3%B9ng_%28auto_mount%29
<iSupyBot> Title: Tự động mount – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-17
<Stanley00> "As a huge surprise move for Valentine's Day, Mark Shuttleworth has announced Ubuntu Linux will be abandoning the Upstart init system and be migrating to systemd." http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTYwNDE
<SuperLuserv2> [ [Phoronix] Ubuntu To Abandon Upstart, Switch To Systemd ] - www.phoronix.com
<Stanley00> systemd anywhere... :))
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: u'khanhpt' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-18
<vubuntor888> có ai khong cho e hoi chút ạ
<vubuntor888> em có thu mục /home/a/xxx/yyy/zzz
<vubuntor888> gio em muon user b chỉ có quyền trong thư mục /home/a/xxx/yyy/zzz, không back ra được thu mục cha và xem thư mục khác thì làm thế nào ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor888: thi man chmod
<n0bawk> man chown
<vubuntor124> có ai khong cho e hoi chút ạ
<vubuntor124> em có thu mục /home/a/xxx/yyy/zzz cua user a
<vubuntor124> gio em muon user b chỉ có quyền trong thư mục /home/a/xxx/yyy/zzz, không back ra được thu mục cha và xem thư mục khác thì làm thế nào ạ
<Dynamo> man chmod và man chown để biết thêm chi tiết
<vubuntor124> man roi nhung e k hieu dung the nao cho truong hop cua e
<firewalldt>  firewalldt Ðã thu*'c dây. Vói lí do là: busy Tô~ng cô.ng thòi gian mà firewalldt ngu~ là :  7mins 10secs
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-19
<mariozx> Chào mọi người, cho mình hỏi chút với
<mariozx> Mình vào Text Entry, cài đặt phím tắt để chuyển đổi gõ tiếng Anh và tiếng Việt
<mariozx_> ping _Tux_
<Stanley00> mariozx_: /me vẫn chưa thấy câu hỏi của bạn là gì?
<mariozx_> Stanley00, khắc phục để mình ko phải cài lại phím tắt cho mỗi lần khởi động lại máy
<Stanley00> mariozx__: mặc định là nó phải lưu lại chứ nhỉ?
<mariozx> Đúng rồi mình kỳ vọng nó sẽ lưu lại. nhưng hiện tại máy mình nó ko lưu. Mỗi lần khởi động lại phím tắt đã cài đặt mất tác dụng
<mariozx> Mình dùng ubuntu 13.10
<n0bawk> chắc mò vào file cấu hình sửa :))
<n0bawk> hoặc tắt máy kiẻu gì đấy mà nó clear hết cấu hình đi >:3
<mariozx> n0bawk, mình gà đâu có biết nghịch gì đâu, chỉ vào cờ rôm đọc báo xem phim thôi :(
<mariozx> log out cũng bị chứ ko cần phải restart
<n0bawk> ờ thế chắc nó chưa lưu vào file cấu hình :))
<n0bawk> bạn đang dùng unity?
<mariozx> n0bawk, cho xin contact, đang ở Hà Nội á :)
<mariozx> ubuntu 13.10 unity là gì ko biết :(
<n0bawk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229171/custom-keyboard-shortcuts-are-reset-how-can-i-make-them-set-permanently
<SuperLuserv2> [ 12.04 - Custom keyboard shortcuts are reset. How can I make them set permanently? - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<firewalldt> hi all
 * firewalldt nhi`n nhi`n
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-20
<vubuntor980> aloooooo
<vubuntor980> mọi người
<vubuntor980> cho em hỏi í được không
<mariozx> ping todo1991
<mariozx> :D
<todo1991> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-21
<vubuntor313> hi mọi người
<Stanley00> !hi | vubuntor313
<ubot2> vubuntor313: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor313> mình có 1 thẻ nhớ 8G, mình chép 1 bản lubuntu 12.04 bằng chương trình win32diskmanager nên để sử dụng
<vubuntor313> nhưng không biết ngịch phá thế nào giờ khởi động ko thấy gì
<vubuntor313> trong đó 1 cần lấy lại 1 ít dữ liệu
<vubuntor313> nhưng cắm thẻ nhớ vào máy tính ubuntu và windows thì chỉ nhận thấy có 1 phân vùng 17Mb
<vubuntor313> phần còn lại ko thể mở được
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: ý của bạn là data trước đó trong thẻ nhớ ấy hả?
<vubuntor313> giờ phải làm sao hả các bạn ?
<vubuntor313> uh
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: không có cách nào đâu bạn, mất rồi
<vubuntor313> ặc ặc
<trnh> kiếm thử mấy chương trình recovery coi
<vubuntor313> bó tay luôn à !
<vubuntor313> do mình cấu hình linh tinh gì đó giờ khởi động lubuntu từ thẻ nhớ ko nên
<Stanley00> trnh: thằng này nó ghi đè lên mấy section đầu rồi thì recovery bằng niềm tin thôi
<vubuntor313> chứ đâu phải xóa đâu mà revovery
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: mà tại sao bạn lại dùng thằng này nhỉ? hầu như bản Ubuntu nào cũng khuyên dùng unetbootin hoặc cái thằng mới hơn là pen drive linux gì gì đấy mà
<vubuntor313> híc, giờ mới biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: giờ bạn dùng cái chương trình format mạnh mạnh một tí, hp usb format gì đấy để format usb đi, rồi dùng 1 trong 2 thằng trên kia để ghi usb boot mới nha
<trnh> hmm thử chương trình recuva xem
<Stanley00> 2 thằng đấy không làm mất dữ liệu trên usb đâu
<trnh> hôm nọ mình format cai thẻ nhớ dùng chương trình này vẫn cứu được mấy cái ảnh
<Stanley00> trnh: format với ghi đè nó khác nhau mà?
<vubuntor313> hơi mạo hiểm nhỉ
<trnh> chẳng lẽ ghi đè lên hết?
<vubuntor313> lỡ ko lấy được dữ liệu thì toi
<trnh> vẫn có slight chance nó đè chỗ khác mà nhỉ? :D
<Stanley00> trnh: không hết, nó ghi đè khoảng 800MB đầu thôi
<Stanley00> bằng cái dung lượng file iso thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: dữ liệu trên usb của bạn khoảng bao nhiêu MB?
<vubuntor313> 100 Mb
<Stanley00> hmm... vậy thì khả năng khôi phục thấp lắm. thôi quên nó luôn đi bạn à
<vubuntor313> ặc
<vubuntor313> bó tay thật sao,
<vubuntor313> mình cắm vào ubuntu vẫn thấy có phân vùng 6,2Gb nhưng ko thể nào mount vào đc
<vubuntor313> buồn thế
<trnh> vubuntor313: lỗi gì?
<vubuntor313> Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,missing codepage or helper program, or other errorIn some cases useful info is found in syslog - trydmesg | tail  or so
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: nó không phải phân vùng đàng hoàng đâu. win32disk đó *phá* bảng MBR rồi
<trnh> MBR có thể reinstall lại mà
<trnh> vubuntor313: fdisk -l /dev/sdb ra cái gì?
<trnh> chắc là hỏng partition table rồi
<trnh> thử fsck đi
<Stanley00> trnh: sn biết thăng win32disk đó làm việc thế nào không? và fsck để làm gì không vậy?
<trnh> enlighten me ;)
<Stanley00> ???
<trnh> mình chỉ nghĩ fsck thử xem có fix được cái fs error lúc mount ko thôi
<vubuntor313> giờ cắm thẻ nhớ vào ubuntu nó cứ mở cửa sổ thư mục suốt và báo lỗi làm ko chạy đc lệnh luôn
<vubuntor313> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: bạn có Ubuntu ở đó à? thế thì càng tốt. Ubuntu có cái tool gparted để phân vùng lại cho usb đấy. ngoài ra nó còn có cái tool usb creator để ghi bootable usb khá tốt đấy
<vubuntor313> gparted mình chỉ dùng để resize thẻ nhớ
<Stanley00> trnh: cái này phải nói từ đầu, do thằng win32diskxxx nó phá bảng MBR, dẫn đến thông tin filesystem sai/tào lao hết. Dùng fsck theo cái thông tin filesystem đang có để sửa thì cũng tạo ra cái tào lao nốt
<vubuntor313> ý  <Stanley00> là sao nhỉ ? mình chưa hiểu lắm với cái usb creater
<Stanley00> vubuntor313: usb disk creator là cái tool dùng để ghi ubuntu iso ra usb để boot ấy, tương tự như unetbootin và pen drive linux bên trên đó. Nhưng tool này chạy trên Ubuntu và chỉ dùng cho các bản Ubuntu iso
<trnh> vubuntor313:  thử chạy gparted xem nó có đọc được partitions cũ ko
<vubuntor313> chắc lần sau ko dám dùng win32diskmanager nữa
<vubuntor313> gparted cho thẻ nhớ vẫn hiện lên 3 phân vùng
<vubuntor313> 1 cái fat16 và 2 cái ẽt4
<vubuntor313> ext4
<vubuntor313> hehe, thấy thằng gparted có chức năng format sang fat16
<vubuntor313> thử 1 phát sợ ko đc lại mất dữ liệu thì toi
<trnh> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<SuperLuserv2> [ TestDisk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - en.wikipedia.org
<trnh> thử cái đó coi
<trnh> step-by-step đây http://geexhq.com/recover-partition-table/
<SuperLuserv2> [ How to Recover Partition Table using Test Disk – Using GParted live disc - GeexHQ ] - geexhq.com
<vubuntor313> uh, mình đang thử
<vubuntor313> nhưng phải làm 1 cái thẻ nhớ khác để thử, thử trên cái có dữ liệu thật sợ của mất tật mang
<vubuntor313> hihi
<firewalldt> alo
<Dynamo> ola firewalldt
<Stanley00> hmm... hôm nay có sn mới à? nhiều vậy ta? :D trnh, Tx0, firewalldt ?
<Tx0> Chào mọi người! Trên đây vắng vẻ nhỉ :D
<Stanley00> trên này chỉ vui khi có support cho mấy bạn vubuntor vào thôi... còn bình thường thì vắng lắm bạn à :D
<Tx0> thường thì khi nào đông vui nhỉ :D vào 4 kênh mà chỉ có #ubuntu hoạt động.
<Stanley00> bên vnluser thì nói chuyện suốt ấy mà, còn #ubuntu thì channel đông dã man, hầu như lúc nào cũng thấy tin nhắn cả :D
<Tx0> em cũng hay thấy bác, trên fb nữa. Trước mình dùng Linuxmint vào cũng đông mà giờ không thấy hoạt động mấy nữa...
 * _Tux_ chả biết gì
 * _Tux_ rít thuốc nào, đợi sung rụng qua ngày
<Tx0> Bác madTux lảm nhảm gì vậy :D
<Tx0> À cho mình hỏi, làm sao để không bị lock màn hình khi đang xem youtube nhỉ. Cài đặt trong Power rồi mà không được
<Stanley00> cái flash của youtube không có khả năng đó đâu, nếu muốn thì tắt luôn tính năng lock màn hình đi bạn à
<Tx0> ra vậy, làm mình loay hoay mãi, cảm ơn bác nhé :D
<firewalldt> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2014-02-22
<vubuntor536> cach cai dat ubutu???
<firewalldt> :)
<firewalldt> treo nick he't lun
<firewalldt> alo
<_Tux_> http://zung.zetamu.net/2014/02/why_integral_is_useless/
<firewalldt> vi` sao dis he't the' kia :D
<_Tux_> firewalldt: FreeNode chắc đang bị DDOS
<firewalldt> lo~i font _Tux_
 * _Tux_ hem bi loi font =))
<firewalldt> ba.n sa`i font gi
<_Tux_> Consolas
<firewalldt> van ko tha'y duo.c ba.n vie't gi` :D
<firewalldt> nhung minh` nghi~ ba.n viet freenode bi dos :D
<_Tux_> yup
<firewalldt> mi`nh cung mo'i run mo.t server irc pha' choi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-18
<phuongtm> Hi
<MrTuxHdb> phuongtm: hỏi bên này thôi
<MrTuxHdb> bên kia không được hỏi :3
<MrTuxHdb> bị ban đấy
<phuongtm> ok
<phuongtm> làm cách nào để em loại trừ được 1 danh sách các mac address với command này ạ? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -m mac ! --mac-source xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx -p tcp --dport 80  -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1:8080
<MrTuxHdb> phuongtm: man iptables
<MrTuxHdb> .g iptables mac from list
<SuperLuserv3> MrTuxHdb: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-iptables-show-nat-rules/
<MrTuxHdb> thôi tắt máy dọn nhà =))
<phuongtm> .g iptables mac from list
<SuperLuserv3> phuongtm: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-iptables-show-nat-rules/
<vubuntor932> alo
<CoconutCrab> tết rồi
<vubuntor932> có ai k ạ
<CoconutCrab> đóng cửa dọn nhà
<vubuntor932> em cần giúp đỡ
<vubuntor932> cảm ơn mọi nguwoif nyhieeuf
<vubuntor932> sau khi cài ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-20
<vubuntor297> Bạn nào trên này giúp mình chạy được loa ngoài trên ubuntu 14.04 vs
<vubuntor297> :'(
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor297: đi chúc Tết
<MrTuxHdb> ăn nhậu đi
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu đếu gì giờ này
<vubuntor297> :'(
<vubuntor297> đang tự kỉ ở nhà trông nhà chứ chúc tết gì bác
<vubuntor297> sao mình vaò mục sound rồi mà k thấy chỗ nào chỉnh tắt âm thanh loa lap vs cả chạy loa ngoài nhỉ?
<vubuntor190> ai giúp mình vụ ubuntu không nhận loa ngoài vs! :'(
<vubuntor190> có ai còn onl k?
<MrTuxHdb> đếu có ma nào đâu
#ubuntu-vn 2015-02-21
<vubuntor815> chao2
<vubuntor815> co ai ko moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-22
<vubuntor308> sao ko cài đc ubuntu trên máy ảo nhỉ ?
<vubuntor462> có ai không?
<CrySoMuchTUX> làm éo gì có ai
<vubuntor462> sax!! lại các bác ak!
<vubuntor462> :V
<vubuntor462> xin hướng dẫn cháu set max cpu cái
<CrySoMuchTUX> set max CPU
<CrySoMuchTUX> done
<vubuntor462> làm trên temle
<vubuntor462> ssh chứ
<vubuntor462> sao rồi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-23
<vubuntor120> chào các anh ạ, em có một vấn đề mong được các anh chỉ giáo:
<vubuntor120> Em có 1 server cài ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor120> Em đã cài các font Tiếng việt + microsoft font cho nó rồi ạ
<vubuntor120> nhưng khi em up file lên thì nó vẫn không đọc được Tiếng Việt
<vubuntor120> dữ liệu trong file đều là T?n t??n
<vubuntor120> kiểu đó ạ
<CoconutCrab> up file lên đâu?
<vubuntor120> Em muốn hỏi là có cách nào khắc phục vấn đề đó không ạ
<vubuntor120> Cám ơn các anh
<vubuntor120> :)
<vubuntor120> em up file lên server có cài ubuntu ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn cài font kiểu gì?
<vubuntor120> em test thử ở localhost thì vẫn đọc được file Tiếng Việt đó bình thường
<vubuntor120> em down font TV ở đây ạ: http://www.mediafire.com/download/1jgi5ghjz2j/font-vietnam.deb
<vubuntor120> còn cài thêm các font của Microsoft ở link khác
<CoconutCrab> :|
<CoconutCrab> bạn copy font vào thư mục ~/.fonts
<vubuntor120> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2863497/how-to-install-microsoft-fonts-in-linux-office-suites.html
<CoconutCrab> rồi gõ fc-cache -fv
<vubuntor120> vâng ạ,  anh cho em hỏi là khi gõ: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<vubuntor120> thì các font đó nó tự động thêm vào thư mục ~/.fonts ạ
<CoconutCrab> font kia là font của microsoft thôi mà
<CoconutCrab> bạn cần mấy cái font .vnabc á?
<vubuntor120> em up 1 file .doc có kí tự Tiếng Việt lên mà nó không đọc được, nên em cài cả mấy font của microsoft cho chắc ăn ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn copy mấy font cần vào thư mục kia
<CoconutCrab> rồi fc-cache -fv đi
<CoconutCrab> cho chắc ăn
<vubuntor120> vâng ạ, để em thử. em cám ơn anh ạ
<lewtds__> server á?
<lewtds__> sao lại có font gì ở đây?
<lewtds__> bạn dùng server với giao diện đồ họa à?
<CrySoMuchTUX> lewtds__: có gì lạ
<CrySoMuchTUX> :3
<Stanley00> nhìn giống như chép file text tiếng việt rồi đọc thông qua ssh...
<CoconutCrab> bạn ấy bảo là up file .doc mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
<Stanley00> hehe... nãy đọc thiếu chữ .doc
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-24
<vubuntor229> chào
<PassiveWaste> ciao
<vubuntor229> mình cần giúp đỡ
<PassiveWaste> !ask
<PassiveWaste> bạn cứ nói
<vubuntor229> qua nay mình mày mò cài Ubuntu trên laptop
<vubuntor229> thử cả ở bản 12, 14, 15 hay zorin
<PassiveWaste> bạn tạo phân vùng và cài đặt như thế nào?
<vubuntor229> đều gặp phải lỗi Panic not syncing VFS
<vubuntor229> Mình boot từ usb đã định dạng Fat32
<vubuntor229> sau khi setup bios chọn khởi động từ usb
<lewtds__> bạn post cái này đúng k?
<lewtds__> https://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn/permalink/10156558063690704/
<PassiveWaste> bạn tạo usb bằng công cụ gì?
<vubuntor229> đúng rồi :))
<CrySoMuchTUX> dùng unetbootin đi
<lewtds__> có khi hard disk bị bad sector
<vubuntor229> USB-Installer và Rufus đều dính lỗi đó
<CrySoMuchTUX> unetbootin
<CrySoMuchTUX> please!
<PassiveWaste> lewtds__: boot live usb đã tèo thì phải
<vubuntor229> cám ơn bạn..để mình thử
<lewtds__> vcđ, live mà đã tèo
<vubuntor229> mình cunh4 nghĩ là do phần cứng có vấn đề
<CrySoMuchTUX> trông như éo mount được cái squashfs mà
<CrySoMuchTUX> :3
<lewtds__> đúng là k mount được main fs
<PassiveWaste> squashy
<CrySoMuchTUX> libreoffice 5.1 tởm lợm quá
 * PassiveWaste nhai nước bí ngô
<CrySoMuchTUX> éo biết có phải tại driver không
<PassiveWaste> uống*
 * CrySoMuchTUX khóc
<lewtds__> vubuntor229: khi tạo usb thì tạm thời đừng có chọn enable persistent storage
<lewtds__> để default tất cả các thứ đi
<vubuntor229> Mình định dùng chiêu cuối của mình là cài lại win 7..sau đó đập lại ubuntu
<lewtds__> confirm lại nhé
<lewtds__> bạn bị lỗi này khi boot từ usb?
<lewtds__> hay là đã cài xong rồi?
<CrySoMuchTUX> USB boot kìa :3
<CrySoMuchTUX> mới có fat32 chớ
<vubuntor229> boot bằng usb
<vubuntor229> nó hiện cái màn hình đen á
<CrySoMuchTUX> mà túm lại kiếm con ÚSB nữa cho nó chắc
<vubuntor229> chọn Try hay install đều bị
 * CrySoMuchTUX ngủ tí
<CrySoMuchTUX> đm mệt quá
<lewtds__> uh, thử thêm bằng usb khác nữa
<vubuntor229> cám ơn trợ giúp của các bạn
<lewtds__> vubuntor229: cái windows k liên quan đâu
<vubuntor229> bạn có đoán dc do đâu k? source thì mình tải từ site của ubuntu và thử cả tải IDM và torrent
<vubuntor229> nên mình nghĩ chắc ko do source
<PassiveWaste> dùng unetbootin để tạo ấy
<PassiveWaste> hoặc dùng windows disk imager
<vubuntor229> đang tạo lại đây :)) hi vọng là dc
<PassiveWaste> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Win32DiskImager/iso2usb
<lewtds__> nếu vẫn k được thì thử usb khác, rồi burn DVD
<vubuntor229> cái dvd của laptop lên đường gòo =))
<vubuntor229> tình hình ko khả quan =)) vẫn là panic VFS
<CrySoMuchTUX> USB mấy GB?
<CrySoMuchTUX> 1GB?
<CrySoMuchTUX> hay 2GB?
<CrySoMuchTUX> i guess it less than 2GB
<vubuntor229> 4gb
<vubuntor229> :))
<CrySoMuchTUX> vubuntor229: try another USB?
<vubuntor229> giờ kiếm 1-2gb mua cũng khó
<CrySoMuchTUX> re-create partition table?
<Stanley00> vubuntor229: tốt nhất là nên check lại file iso để kiểm tra, xong rồi thì thử cái tool này xem https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/ <= tool này xóa hết USB nhé
<lewtds__> vubuntor229: kiểm tra checksum của cái iso xem có đúng k
<Stanley00> vubuntor229: lúc boot từ ubuntu usb có cái menu để check luôn đấy
<vubuntor229> mình đối chiếu cái source mình tải với source gốc trên mạng thế nào nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor229: giờ bạn boot usb, lúc hiện cái màn hình tím đầu tiên, nhấn enter, sẽ có cái menu cho bạn check
<vubuntor229> thx Stanley
<vubuntor229> đang tạo cái boot bằng usb khác với win32disk
<vubuntor229> sao mình dùng win32diskimager thì có mổi thư mục efi nhỉ
<Stanley00> kệ nó, write ok, boot được là được à :P
<vubuntor229> boot như thường hả bạn
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor229> haha dc rồi
<vubuntor229> tiên sư cái usb Kingston
<vubuntor229> 2 cái mới toanh mà hành tui gần 2 ngày
<lewtds__> lol
<CrySoMuchTUX> vậy là tại USB đểu
<CrySoMuchTUX> right
<vubuntor229> đội ơn các bác
 * CrySoMuchTUX quăng USB sandisk
 * lewtds__ cạch kingston từ lâu rồi
<Stanley00> mấy cái kingston nhà /me lại là mấy cái xịn nhất :(
<vubuntor229> mua 2 cái để dành làm công việc
<vubuntor229> ko đụng tới
<vubuntor229> bung ra làm chả dc tích sự
<vubuntor229> lấy cái transend cũ mèm mà dc việc
<vubuntor229> :))
<PassiveWaste> :v
<vubuntor229> cho mình hỏi cái nữa là nếu mình chọn cài mới hoàn toàn
<vubuntor229> nó sẽ format toàn bộ HDD lun hay chỉ phân vùng mình cài
<PassiveWaste> xóa hết đấy
<vubuntor229> chà
<vubuntor229> căng
<vubuntor229> cám ơn bác
<lewtds__> muốn cài ra phân vùng riêng thì phải chọn advanced
<lewtds__> rồi chỉnh phân vùng
<vubuntor229> 1 lần nữa chân thành cảm ơn mọi người đã giúp đỡ
<PassiveWaste> :3
<PassiveWaste> im lặng dữ
<vubuntor581> help
<PassiveWaste> bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor581> sao mình tải ubuntu về rồi nạp vô usb mà khi cài khi hiện màn hình xanh ubuntu lên là nó cứng đơ luôn
<PassiveWaste> ..xanh?
<PassiveWaste> ubuntu màn hình tím mà
<vubuntor581> không, màn hình đỏ
<vubuntor581> vâng
<EoThemKhocNua> đỏ đâu mà đỏ
<EoThemKhocNua> tím
<EoThemKhocNua> tím
<EoThemKhocNua> màu tím thủy chung
<vubuntor581> vâng
<PassiveWaste> vubuntor581: nó có chữ gì chưa bạn nhỉ?
<PassiveWaste> và bạn tạo ubuntu khởi động bằng chương trình nào?
<PassiveWaste> :v
<PassiveWaste> vubuntor581: nó có chữ gì chưa bạn nhỉ?
<PassiveWaste> và bạn tạo ubuntu khởi động bằng chương trình nào?
<vubuntor933> sao mình cài ubuntu bằng usb nó chạy tới màn hình ubuntu, đang tải một hồi nó đơ luôn
<vubuntor933> chương trình usbinstall gì đó
<PassiveWaste> bạn dùng unetbootin
<vubuntor933> ukm
<PassiveWaste> hoặc win32 disk imager xem
<vubuntor933> universal usb installer
<vubuntor933> mình dùng cái đó
<PassiveWaste> bạn dùng thử 2 chương trình kia xem
<vubuntor933> có cách nào giúp mình cài mà không cần dùng cd hay usb ko
<EoThemKhocNua> xài file iso
<EoThemKhocNua> mà vẫn phải có USB
<EoThemKhocNua> =))
<vubuntor933> thẻ nhớ gắng vô đồ đọc cũng đc chứ
<EoThemKhocNua> thì cũng là USB storage mà
<PassiveWaste> thẻ nhớ thì cũng giống usb thôi mà
<vubuntor933> thank
<vubuntor406> bạn cho hỏi bây giờ mình đăng ký nhận đĩa cài ubuntu đc ko?
<PassiveWaste> hở
<PassiveWaste> chương trình đấy dừng từ lâu lắm rồi mà
<vubuntor406> vậy hả aaaaa, thank bạn nha
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-25
<PassiveWaste> :3
<Guest6306> HELLO
<PassiveWaste> holle
 * BoSoMayA sudo -i
<Guest6306> sudo :(){ :|: & };:
<PassiveWaste> uh huh
<NoLifer> uh huh
<NoLifer> :3
<vubuntor683> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor683> em đang dùng window và định dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor683> nhưng em k vào được trang wiki ubuntu-vn ạ
<vubuntor683> trang web này đóng r ạ :(((
<vubuntor683> nooooooooooo
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-26
<MrTuxHdb> "đến đôi dép tổ ong để ngoài cửa còn mất nữa là CHỒNG".
<vubuntor139> alo
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor139> a chị cho e hỏi cách tạo bộ cài ubuntu trên usb chuẩn uefi? cảm ơn a c
<NoLifer> bạn dùng unetbootin thôi
<vubuntor139> chương trình unetbootin có cần phải format ổ đĩa trước không hay chương trình làm luôn ạ
<NoLifer> không bạn ạ
<vubuntor139> À, vậy phải format theo chuẩn nào vậy ạ
<NoLifer> fat32 thôi
<vubuntor139> dạ e cảm ơn
<vubuntor139> Cho e hỏi sao diễn đàn Ubuntu VN ngưng cập nhật rồi, các bài viết chỉ đến Ubuntu 12 thôi?
<NoLifer> bài viết trên wiki à bạn?
<vubuntor139> Trong trang chủ, cũng chỉ thấy các thông tin cập nhật khá lâu rồi ạ
<NoLifer> à
<NoLifer> thế hệ trước của #ubuntu-vn tốt nghiệp năm 2011~2012
<NoLifer> nên sau đó chả có ai cập nhập nữa
<NoLifer> :)
<vubuntor139> à ra vậy :)
<vubuntor139> @Nolifer có phải admin ko ạ?
<NoLifer> không
 * NoLifer là công nhân vệ sinh
<vubuntor139> admin chuyên xóa bài cũ ạ :)
<NoLifer> dạng thế
<NanoTux> NoLifer: có quyền gì đâu
<NanoTux> hữu danh vô thực
<vubuntor347> Tạo usb rồi nhưng không boot được, a @NoLife link bài viết nào hướng dẫn chi tiết không a
<Stanley00> vubuntor347: nó báo lỗi gì không bạn?
<vubuntor347> không báo lỗi gì a ạ, đứng màn hình đen thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor347: vậy thôi bạn dùng win32image writer ghi usb thử xem, cái này sẽ xóa dữ liệu trên usb của bạn nhé
<vubuntor347> thank a Stanley00, để e thử
#ubuntu-vn 2016-02-28
<vubuntor185> can i speak vietnamese
<MrTuxHdb> no
<MrTuxHdb> Tiếng Việt thôi
#ubuntu-vn 2017-02-24
<vubuntor028> giúp em cai máy in cannon lpd 2900 với
<vubuntor028> làm đủ thứ nó vẫn chưa in được
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor028: em Æ¡i
<MrTuxHdb> em dành tiền mua con máy HP mà xài em nhé
<MrTuxHdb> chứ không cài được đâu
<MrTuxHdb> đừng cố quá
 * MrTuxHdb anh thử nhiều rồi =)
<vubuntor028> cám on
<vubuntor028> con hp 1020 bình thuong ko để em đổi
<MrTuxHdb> HP thì đa phần ngon
<vubuntor028> cam on nhiu
 * MrTuxHdb đang xài Lasetjet MFP 1203
#ubuntu-vn 2017-02-25
<janet> cho em hỏi làm sao để boot ubuntu từ ổ cứng qua efi command?
<janet> em dùng archlinux usbboot, rồi nhấn ESC mó hiên ra cái boot> của efi
<MrTuxHdb> đã EFI thì quan trọng quái gì nhỉ?
<MrTuxHdb> vào system setup mà add vào thôi
